#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Отсутствие Я

## Momo

Хотелось бы разобраться что означает концепция отсутствия  Я. Нет нас самих без тела и кармы которую оно выстрадает или Я есть но оно загрязнено другими факторами которые к нему не относятся? То есть что конкретно значит что у нас ложное представление о Я? Или если сформулировать по другому как в буддизме называется основа человека которая проходит все рождения на земле, и какие свойства, признаки она имеет (вечная или растворяющаяся, умирающая в последствии, изменяемая или неизменяемая, одинаковая во всем у всех или в чем то разное в чем то одинаковое и пр. ваши варианты)?

P/S если я спрашиваю вещи слишком простые и банальные посоветуйте книги или статьи на эту тему, буду только рад :Smilie:

----------

Add (14.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008), Олег Бутаков (20.12.2008)

----------


## Ray

http://dhamma.ru/lib/anatta.htm

http://probud.narod.ru/atta.html

----------

Add (14.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008), Momo (09.12.2008), Pema Sonam (10.12.2008), Хайам (09.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Или если сформулировать по другому как в буддизме называется основа человека которая проходит все рождения на земле, и какие свойства, признаки она имеет


Анатта - это и есть отсутствие этой основы, о которой вы говорите. Нам кажется что эта основа есть, но Будда говорил, что это ложный взгляд, иллюзия. Внутри пусто. Дома никого нет (с).

----------

Add (14.12.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> http://dhamma.ru/lib/anatta.htm
> 
> http://probud.narod.ru/atta.html


Не очень понятно, почему нельзя сказать, что "я" не существует.
Если нет *ничего*, что могло бы быть отнесено к "я", то "я" нигде нет. Следовательно не сущестует. Если его относить к пустоте (ничего), то тогда перед нами Адвайта-веданта Шанкары с его Абсолютом-Я. Однако Будда и по этому поводу ясно выразился (который раз спасибо Zom(у)). Почему же нельзя сказать, что "я" (не иллюзия "я", но "я" как таковое) не существует. Ведь эта фраза равнозначна фразе "все явления безличны".

Еще пример: желтый цвет, конечно, иллюзия. Никаких цветов вообще нет (с абсолютной точки зрения). Однако же есть сознание глаза, воспринимающее различные части спектра светового потока как цвета, среди которых желтый не искючение. Однако и тут можно прямо сказать, что цвета как такового (в т.ч. желтого) не существует, хотя он и воспринимается. А раз воспринимается ... .. . .... . .. .. ..... ..................

Всем спасибо.  Невопрос снят  :Smilie:

----------


## Momo

> Анатта - это и есть отсутствие этой основы, о которой вы говорите. Нам кажется что эта основа есть, но Будда говорил, что это ложный взгляд, иллюзия. Внутри пусто. Дома никого нет (с).


1) т.е. нам только кажется что мы имеем несколько рождений. В смысле я не могу понять кто перерождается и кто тогда идет в нирвану если дома никого? :Confused: 

2) буддизм, как я понял, отвергает концепцию души даже если эта душа постоянно  развивается и изменяется постепенно как человек в процессе роста (ведь с детстве вы одни а в 30 лет другие но все равно вы один и тот же)  и развития?

----------


## Ersh

> ведь с детстве вы одни а в 30 лет другие но все равно вы один и тот же


Как раз не один и тот же, это как раз иллюзия, что один и тот же. Кажется, что один и тот же, но все изменилось - мир изменился, тело изменилось, все ощущения изменились - откуда быть одному и тому же? Это как раз и является одной из причин страдания - убеждение в том, что есть какой-то ребенок - нет его, есть цепляние, привязанность к образу детства.




> кто перерождается и кто тогда идет в нирвану если дома никого?


А нет нескольких рождений, мы ежесекундно умираем и рождаемся снова, это бесконечный процесс. А в нирвану идет вся вовлеченная в этот процесс и подпитывающего его телега омрачений, страданий, желаний - идет и счезает там навсегда.

----------

Add (14.12.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

> 1) т.е. нам только кажется что мы имеем несколько рождений. В смысле я не могу понять кто перерождается и кто тогда идет в нирвану если дома никого?
> 
> 2) буддизм, как я понял, отвергает концепцию души даже если эта душа постоянно  развивается и изменяется постепенно как человек в процессе роста (ведь с детстве вы одни а в 30 лет другие но все равно вы один и тот же)  и развития?


В соседней теме ссылки на сутру Сердца Праджняпарамиты - как раз в тему.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....643#post237643

Понятие "Душа" подразумевает наличие некой самосущности, не зависимой от прин и условий. А как раз наличие этой самосущности и отрицается во всех линиях буддизма.
Попробуйте найти ее у себя?

----------


## Zom

> 1) т.е. нам только кажется что мы имеем несколько рождений. В смысле я не могу понять кто перерождается и кто тогда идет в нирвану если дома никого?


Очень просто. Представьте, что есть шарик из песка. 
Шарик существует за счёт силы притяжения частиц песка и воды, которые
соединяют все его части вместе, за счёт чего он предстаёт в виде шарика.

Представьте, что эти силы притяжения существуют длительное время за счёт
того, что шарик ошибочно "думает", что "я существую". Когда каким-либо
образом неведение шарика будет развеяно, придёт понимание что "я есть" - 
это ошибка, потому что ничего кроме песка, частиц воды и сил притяжения
внутри шарика нет.

Когда придёт такое понимание, силы притяжения угаснут (потеряют свой источник - 
невежество) и шарик распадётся, чтобы никогда более не собраться вновь.

Как видите, шарика больше нет, потому что нет условий, удерживающих части вместе.
Помимо этих частей нет никакого "Я", которое бы куда-то могло бы уйти, когда шарик распадается. Точно также нет никакого "Я", которое бы уходило в какую-то "ниббану".

Ниббана на пали означает "угасание". Существо угасает и более никогда не рождается вновь. Ничто никуда не уходит, потому что "дома пусто", "дома никогда никого не было", поэтому уже сейчас нет того, кто мог бы "куда-то уйти". 

Вот так всё просто. А если вас сама такая мысль ужасает - то это вполне понятно почему - из-за вашего невежества и мощной глубинной привязанности к идее собственной самости, души. Собственно, из-за этого вы и страдаете.

----------

Fuerth (10.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

A thicket of wrong views

"There is the case where an uninstructed, run-of-the-mill person... does not discern what ideas are fit for attention, or what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas fit for attention, and attends instead to ideas unfit for attention... This is how he attends inappropriately: 'Was I in the past? Was I not in the past? What was I in the past? How was I in the past? Having been what, what was I in the past? Shall I be in the future? Shall I not be in the future? What shall I be in the future? How shall I be in the future? Having been what, what shall I be in the future?' Or else he is inwardly perplexed about the immediate present: 'Am I? Am I not? What am I? How am I? Where has this being come from? Where is it bound?'

"As he attends inappropriately in this way, one of six kinds of view arises in him: *The view I have a self arises in him as true & established, or the view I have no self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive not-self... or the view It is precisely by means of not-self that I perceive self arises in him as true & established, or else he has a view like this: This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will endure as long as eternity. This is called a thicket of views, a wilderness of views, a contortion of views, a writhing of views, a fetter of views*. Bound by a fetter of views, the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person is not freed from birth, aging, & death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair. He is not freed, I tell you, from suffering & stress.

"The well-instructed disciple of the noble ones... discerns what ideas are fit for attention, and what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas unfit for attention, and attends [instead] to ideas fit for attention... He attends appropriately, This is stress... This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress. As he attends appropriately in this way, three fetters are abandoned in him: identity-view, doubt, and grasping at precepts & practices."

— MN 2


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html

----------


## Ray

Ну вы конечно напугать человека умеете  :Smilie: 
Вообщем скажу что есть еще другая версия(Ваджраяны) в которой говорится что самый тонкий уровень сознания, который называется Ясный Свет, будет существовать всегда, в не зависимости от того в сансаре вы или в нирване.

----------

Add (14.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну вы конечно напугать человека умеете 
> Вообщем скажу что есть еще другая версия(Ваджраяны) в которой говорится что самый тонкий уровень сознания, который называется Ясный Свет, будет существовать всегда, в не зависимости от того в сансаре вы или в нирване.


Другая версия Ваджраяны требует другого уровня понимания, о чем говориться в тантрах Ваджраяны.

----------

Add (14.12.2008), Ray (10.12.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

Ray

Кроме того, практика Ваджраяны не противоречит Мадхьмике-просангике  :Smilie: 
Вы хорошо разобрались что такое Ясный Свет?

----------


## PampKin Head

К вопросу о ЯС: http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dalaiper.htm
...
*СОЮЗ СТАРОЙ И НОВЫХ ШКОЛ ПЕРЕВОДА*
Лекция Далай-ламы XIV
Бунесвиль, штат Вирджиния

----------

Add (14.12.2008), Dondhup (10.12.2008), Ray (10.12.2008)

----------


## Vision

Если нет "Я" - нет страдания, нечему страдать
Если нет "Я" - нет желания, нечему желать
Если нет "Я" - нет конфликтов, нечему конфликтовать
Если нет "Я" - есть только Всеобщее

Нет "Мы", ибо "Мы" - это совокупность "Я", совокупность страданий и желаний. Истинное Всеобщее - это отсутствие всякого "Я".

----------

Add (14.12.2008)

----------


## Вова Л.

По-моему, книга геше Тинлея "Ум и пустота" довольно неплохо многое объясняет (можно найти в сети).

----------

Add (14.12.2008)

----------


## Alexeiy

> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html


В русском переводе это есть в Слове Будды:




> ...
> И в связи с этими неразумными обдумываниями он принимает один из шести взглядов, и он становится его убеждением и твёрдой верой: "У меня есть "Я", или "У меня нет "Я", или: "Собой я воспринимаю себя", или: "Тем, что не является мной, я воспринимаю себя", или: "Собой я воспринимаю то, что не является мной". Или же он принимает следующий взгляд: "Это мое "Я", способное мыслить и чувствовать, которая то здесь, то там пожинает плоды добрых и злых дел: это мое "Я" неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено изменениям, и таким оно будет оставаться всегда".
> 
> Если бы на самом деле существовало "Я", то существовало бы и то, что принадлежит "Я". Однако на самом деле, в действительности, не могут быть найдены ни "Я", ни что-либо принадлежащее ему, и, следовательно, не будет ли полнейшей глупостью заявлять: "Это мир, а это я; после смерти я буду неизменным, продолжающим существовать и вечным"?
> 
> Это называется всего лишь взглядами, густыми зарослями взглядов, кукольным театром взглядов, а опутанный узами взглядов невежественный обыватель не освободится от рождения, от разрушения и от смерти, от печали, боли, скорби и отчаяния; он не будет освобождён, говорю я, от страдания.
> ...

----------

Pavel (11.12.2008), Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если нет "Я" - нет страдания, нечему страдать
> Если нет "Я" - нет желания, нечему желать
> Если нет "Я" - нет конфликтов, нечему конфликтовать
> Если нет "Я" - есть только Всеобщее
> 
> Нет "Мы", ибо "Мы" - это совокупность "Я", совокупность страданий и желаний. Истинное Всеобщее - это отсутствие всякого "Я".


Будда относил это к ложным взглядам, недостойным внимания и приводящим в неверному Воззрению. http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...38&postcount=9

----------


## Vision

Разрушено прежнее, не возникнет новое: мудрые, презревшие будущее, навсегда покинули это место пребывания; как эта лампада, угасают они, сокрушившие желание.

----------


## лесник

> Ниббана на пали означает "угасание". Существо угасает и более никогда не рождается вновь. Ничто никуда не уходит, потому что "дома пусто", "дома никогда никого не было", поэтому уже сейчас нет того, кто мог бы "куда-то уйти".



А в чем тогда кайф?

----------

Naldjorpa (10.12.2008)

----------


## Ray

> Другая версия Ваджраяны требует другого уровня понимания, о чем говориться в тантрах Ваджраяны.


Я разве это отрицаю? Но человек просто спрашивает, и мне кажется было бы не правильно говорить только точку зрения Тхеравады.  :Smilie: 



> Ray
> Кроме того, практика Ваджраяны не противоречит Мадхьмике-просангике


А я разве говорю что противоречит?  :Confused: 



> Вы хорошо разобрались что такое Ясный Свет?


Какой именно Ясный Свет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Momo

рад что тема нашла такой отклик. книги и предложеные статьи прочту завтра. 
а пока для уточнения: 

1) если меня нет то зачем мне все это дхарму изучать, идти в нирвану? никого ведь нет, пусть этот фильм просто идет сам собой

 и о чем тогда говорил ЕС :

"Не будь предшествующего потока сознания, не могло бы быть и порождения сознания в качестве ясности и познающей способности. Посему установлено, что без предшествующего ума последующий ум не может быть порожден. В этой связи также установлено, что сознание не имеет начала и поток индивидуального сознания бесконечен. 
Однако в учении школы Вайбхашика говорится, что *когда Будда вступил в великую нирвану, поток его сознания угас. Нагарджуна логически опроверг это утверждение,* заметив, что если, по мнению вайбхашиков, нирвана есть пресечение потока скандх, то к моменту достижения нирваны ее будет некому достигать, и, напротив, пока существует личность, нирваны быть не может; а если это так, то, следовательно, нирвана недостижима. Таким образом, Нагарджуна доказал, что смысл нирваны заключается в другом. И главное здесь то, что *поток сознания никогда не прерывается*."

2) а поток сознания нельзя назвать Я (под Я подразумеваю того кто читает текст на мониторе и думает над ним)?

3)может быть все дело в разных смыслах которые мы придаем словам. вы говорите одно а я понимаю другое давайте уточним. или вы действительно имеете ввиду что нас всех нет, т.е. нет и никогда не было как нет на данный момент в мире машины времени например? или нас нет т.к. в этот момент мы изменили мысли и биологические кондиции по сравнению с предыдущим моментом, иными словами нет как домика из карт который в порыве ветра рассыпался и стал кучей карт но уже не домиком? 
Я имею ввиду может и нет постоянного неизменного Я но есть постоянно развивающийся и изменяющийся поток обладающий пусть не постоянством но познающей способностью и способностью генерировать новые идеи в связи с познаваемым и имеющий набор направлений развития которые со временем меняются но тем не менее задают его общее направление развития и действия. может так?

----------


## PampKin Head

> 1) если меня нет то зачем мне все это дхарму изучать, идти в нирвану? никого ведь нет, пусть этот фильм просто идет сам собой


"Меня нет" это ложное воззрение, которое не является самма-дитхи Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.
...
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn63.htm
...
*Какое бы мнение ни было*, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, *а брахманское житие остается*. *Какое бы мнение ни было*, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – *есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую.*

Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное. Вот что, сын Малункьи, мной не разъяснено: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует.

Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной не разъяснено? В этом нет смысла, это не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это мной не разъяснено. *А вот что, сын Малункьи, мной разъяснено: вот страдание, вот причина страдания, вот прекращение страдания, вот путь ведущий к прекращению страдания.*

*Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной разъяснено? В этом есть смысл, это служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умиротворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это разъяснено.*

----

+ P.S. http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn147.htm

P.S.S.

Смысл же Нирваны простой:
...
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm
...
Пристрастие (танха), которое вызывает дальнейшее становление (бхава), – сопровождаемое страстью и наслаждением, ищущее удовольствий то здесь, то там, – то есть пристрастие к чувственным удовольствиям, пристрастие к становлению, пристрастие к не-становлению.

*Окончательное затухание и прекращение, отречение, отбрасывание, освобождение, и оставление именно этого пристрастия (танха).*

----------

Momo (12.12.2008), Кумо (12.12.2008)

----------


## Vision

> рад что тема нашла такой отклик. книги и предложеные статьи прочту завтра. 
> а пока для уточнения: 
> 
> 1) если меня нет то зачем мне все это дхарму изучать, идти в нирвану? никого ведь нет, пусть этот фильм просто идет сам собой


Людям свойственно стремиться к высшему. Нирвана - это высшее состояние человеческого сознания.




> 2) а поток сознания нельзя назвать Я (под Я подразумеваю того кто читает текст на мониторе и думает над ним)?


Нет, "поток сознания" обусловлен сансарой. То есть в "потоке сознания" "Я" - это следствие. В Нирване, в "не-Я" - причина.

----------


## Pavel

> 1) если меня нет то зачем мне все это дхарму изучать, идти в нирвану? никого ведь нет, пусть этот фильм просто идет сам собой
> 
>  и о чем тогда говорил ЕС :
> 
> "Не будь предшествующего потока сознания, не могло бы быть и порождения сознания в качестве ясности и познающей способности. Посему установлено, что без предшествующего ума последующий ум не может быть порожден."


 Momo, когда мы говорим, "нечто существует и вот оно", мы по сути утверждаем нашу способность распознать границы "этого", которые отделяют "это" от всего окружающего. 
Когда говорится о том, что "Я" никакого нет, говорится о том, что не удается обнаружить четкие границы того объекта, который заслуживал бы особой заботы и внимания. Это вовсе не означает, что нет того, что заслуживало бы пристального внимания и заботы. Наоборот, это говорит о том, что если чье-то представоение о "Я" ограничивается его представлением о "собственной душе", то он будет заботиться лишь о ней, оставаясь не внимательнум к телу и окружающему. Если человек под "Я" видит лишь то, что составляет его тело, то он будет внимательным и заботливым лишь к нему. Если человек видит под "Я" лишь то, что ему близко (семья, родина, взгляды и убеждения, ...), то его внимание будет обусловлено лишь этими представлениями о "Я". Если человек, думая о "Я" привязан к представлениям о нечто, ограниченном во времени (моя жизнь), то он становится невнимательным к истории и незаботливым о будущих жизнях, воспринимая их как не свои. ...
 Если же человек постигает отсутствие тех границ, которые отделяют его от окружающего мира, то он не исчезает как "песчаный шарик" , а лишь расширяет горизонты своего видения и становится внимательным ко всему окружающему и заботливым ко всему живому, разбросанному во времени нашим разделяющим сознанием; заботлмвым и внимательным ко всем и ко всему, как к самому себе.

----------

Momo (12.12.2008), Naldjorpa (11.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Однако в учении школы Вайбхашика говорится, что *когда Будда вступил в великую нирвану, поток его сознания угас. Нагарджуна логически опроверг это утверждение,*


Я, конечно, совсем не Нагарджуна, чтобы оспаривать какие-то его суждения. Однако Слово Будды, в меру своих возможностей, понимаю без противоречий, которые усмотрел этот великий философ (Нагарджуна).




> если, по мнению вайбхашиков, нирвана есть пресечение потока скандх, то к моменту достижения нирваны ее будет некому достигать


С точки зрения Ниббаны (т.е. с т.з. Абсолютной Истины) ее некому достигать и до пресечения потока кхандх.




> и, напротив, пока существует личность, нирваны быть не может; а если это так, то, следовательно, нирвана недостижима.


Только в том случае, если личность понимается как нечто самосущее, т.е. совершенно отличное от безличности, противоположенное этому. Однако первое конструированно и зависит от условий. Второе же неконструированно и необусловленно.




> Таким образом, Нагарджуна доказал, что смысл нирваны заключается в другом.


Правильнее выразится: "предположил"... Допускаете, что Будда, преподавший, как Он сам сказал перед своей смертью, Дхамму "прекрасную в начале, прекрасную в середине, прекрасную в конце, благую по смыслу и выражению, *полную и законченную, совершенно чистую*" таки и недообъяснил чего?...




> И главное здесь то, что *поток сознания никогда не прерывается*.


Поток означает течение, череду. Течение сознания по определению есть его изменение. Изменение\течение сознания в Ниббане невозможно, иначе это не Ниббана. Сознание тогда течет, когда есть восприятие. Нет восприятия - нет течения. Нет течения - нет сознания (нет восприятие - нет сознания). Оно именно прерывается, прекращается, затухает в своей неизменности, как фотон имеет массу (и вообще существует) лишь пока движется.




> 2) а поток сознания нельзя назвать Я (под Я подразумеваю того кто читает текст на мониторе и думает над ним)?


Поток не вечен. Он течет, и потому состоит из частей (кадров). Течет, и потому подвержет страданию. Что, собственно, и наблюдаем...

----------


## Dondhup

Я, конечно, совсем не Нагарджуна, чтобы оспаривать какие-то его суждения. Однако Слово Будды, в меру своих возможностей, понимаю без противоречий, которые усмотрел этот великий философ (Нагарджуна).
---------
Нет противоречий, есть Учение для подводимых с разными способностями.

----------


## Zom

> Нет противоречий, есть Учение для подводимых с разными способностями.


Ну можно и по-другому на этот же счёт сказать - "Есть противоречия, но нет способных их осознать"

-)

----------


## Dondhup

В Ламриме есть целый раздел посвященный этому вопросу.

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...
>  Если же человек постигает отсутствие тех границ, которые отделяют его от окружающего мира, то он не исчезает как "песчаный шарик" , а лишь расширяет горизонты своего видения и становится внимательным ко всему окружающему и заботливым ко всему живому, разбросанному во времени нашим разделяющим сознанием; заботлмвым и внимательным ко всем и ко всему, как к самому себе.


И понаблюдав внимательно за окружающим миром и тщетностью своей заботливости, такой человек наконец  созреет для изучения и практики Дхармы Будды. ))))))

----------


## Momo

Совсем запутался  :Frown: 

ВОПРОС КО ВСЕМ: то что вы мне пытались объяснить и то что написал Pavel одинаково по смыслу? Вы согласны с ним?

То есть в буддизме не говориться нас всех нет, но и не говорится что мы все есть - потому что сложно определить границы Я и мы все зависим от окружающей среды, от совершенного в прошлом и от друг друга. Иными словами - Я есть и вы все есть, но мы существуем как части одной системы зависимые друг от друга. Так что ли?

----------


## Vision

> То есть в буддизме не говориться нас всех нет, но и не говорится что мы все есть - потому что сложно определить границы Я и мы все зависим от окружающей среды, от совершенного в прошлом и от друг друга. Иными словами - Я есть и вы все есть, но мы существуем как части одной системы зависимые друг от друга. Так что ли?


На самом деле все просто."Я" есть(иллюзорное), и от него следует избавляться. В этом смысл учения Дхармы.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Momo

ВОПРОС КО ВСЕМ из моего предыдущего поста в силе, отпишитесь кто как думает.

Vision объясните поподробнее чем ваше предложение отличается, скажем например, от абстрактной абсолютной смерти за которой не последует следующего рождения  или абсолютного самоуничтожения себя как способного мыслить существа ?

----------


## Vision

Это не мое предложение. Это учение Дхармы.
 :Frown:

----------


## Momo

> Это не мое предложение. Это учение Дхармы.


Вы серьезно или шутите? Получается что буддизм призывает к самоуничтожению сознания ?  я не понимаю  :Confused:

----------


## Momo

тогда теперь 2 вопроса КО ВСЕМ: 

1) то что вы мне пытались объяснить и то что написал Pavel одинаково по смыслу? Вы согласны с ним?

То есть в буддизме не говориться нас всех нет, но и не говорится что мы все есть - потому что сложно определить границы Я и мы все зависим от окружающей среды, от совершенного в прошлом и от друг друга. Иными словами - Я есть и вы все есть, но мы существуем как части одной системы зависимые друг от друга. Так что ли?

2) смысл избавления от страданий не переход в иное состояние сознания а просто его самоуничтожение раз и навсегда? т.е. логика такая : больной мучается поэтому давайте его пристрелим и он освободится от страданий?

----------


## Vision

> Вы серьезно или шутите? Получается что буддизм призывает к самоуничтожению сознания ?  я не понимаю


Самоуничтожению не сознания, а внешних наслоений. Итогом движения к "Не-Я" есть не труп, а очищенное самосознание. Если оно наличествует, конечно.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> ВОПРОС КО ВСЕМ из моего предыдущего поста в силе, отпишитесь кто как думает.


Посмотрите на ближайший от себя предмет. Например, на компьютерную мышь. Мышь состоит из частей. Ее панятие (как мыши) в вашем уме зависит от этих составных частей. Теперь мысленно разберите эту мышь: кнопки, колесо, дно, крышка, микросхемы, состоящие из... и т.д. На самом деле вы видите собрание частей. Не более того. Ни одна из них сама по себе не является мышью. Однако свойство ума таково, что он, воспринимая собрание, мнит его как нечто целое. Мнит целое в собрании. Однако на самом деле никакого целого вообще в природе не существует. Все взаимозависимо, сложено, конструировано.

Т.е. ваш ум мнит личность в собрании тела, чувств, восприятий, мыслей, сознания. Собрание это склеено неведением. Ошибочным восприятием "я", которое есть иллюзия. Собрание склеено вместе потому, что ум изначально мнит это как целое, привязан к себе. Он жаждет жить дальше. Сохранить свое "я". Однако "я" это ошибка восприятия, иллюзия (как мышь), которую можно выявить с помощью тщательного логического исследоваия ее составляющих.

----------


## Momo

а как отделить мысли и чувства от сознания? это ведь его проявления а не просто прикрученые части

----------


## Vision

Может вам все же не учение дхармы нужно, а что-нибудь другое?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zom

> а как отделить мысли и чувства от сознания? это ведь его проявления а не просто прикрученые части


Проявления. Но если вы посмотрите, все вещи - проявления природы. Чайник на столе - тоже проявление природы. Но чайник мы можем отличить от стола даже обыденным уровнем осознанности. А более токние вещи отделить можно посредством глубокой медитации, когда ваша осознанность возрастает (быть может) в миллион раз в мощности, нежели обычное повседневное осознавание. Очищенный глубокой медитацией ум начинает видеть вещи в истинном свете. И таким образом он рано или поздно видит, что внутри тела и ума пусто, "дома никого нет" (c) -)

----------


## Pavel

> Он жаждет жить дальше. Сохранить свое "я". Однако "я" это ошибка восприятия, иллюзия (как мышь), которую можно выявить с помощью тщательного логического исследоваия ее составляющих.
> Т.е. ваш ум мнит личность в собрании тела, чувств, восприятий, мыслей, сознания. Собрание это склеено неведением. Ошибочным восприятием "я", которое есть иллюзия.


1) Кто Он, что жаждет жить? Чьи это иллюзии Вы описываете? Чей это ум все склеивает? Дайте ему имя.
2) Много времени Вам потребуется для "тщательного логического исследования", чтобы увернуться от проезжающего на красный свет автомобиля в то время, когда Вы переходите улицу?

Иван, хочу обратить Ваше внимание на некоторые  наблюдения.  Для осознания себя как "Я" в форме объединения этого физического тела и ума уже через короткое время сразу после рождения не требуется особых действий. Для того же, чтобы перестать свое тело, наполненное своими ощущениями воспринимать как "Я", требуются годы размышлений, "тщательные логические исследования"  :Smilie:  и, как советует Zom, годы, а может быть и кальпы (лет), проведенные в медитации (сидении).

Второе, на что я бы хотел обратить Ваше внимание, так это на лежащий у дороги камень. Есть силы, которые удерживают те "песчинки", из которых он состоит, в форме булыжника. Вода пытается разрушить эти силы, ветер стремится развеять песчинки по дороге, человек пытается разбить камень, чтобы не мешал ему ездить по дороге.... Но камень "сопротивляется". 

Обладает ли камень стремлением сохранить свою форму, если нет, то кто сопротивляется, дайте ему имя?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> 1) Кто Он, что жаждет жить? Чьи это иллюзии Вы описываете? Чей это ум все склеивает? Дайте ему имя.


Pavel, в данном случае, для простоты примера, я имел в виду ум, ошибочно воспринимающий себя за "я". Он и жаждет жить. Но не кто-то, кто им "обладает".




> 2) Много времени Вам потребуется для "тщательного логического исследования", чтобы увернуться от проезжающего на красный свет автомобиля в то время, когда Вы переходите улицу?


Всвязи с ответом на пунтк 1) оставлю этот вопрос без ответа.





> Иван, хочу обратить Ваше внимание на некоторые  наблюдения.  Для осознания себя как "Я" в форме объединения этого физического тела и ума уже через короткое время сразу после рождения не требуется особых действий. Для того же, чтобы перестать свое тело, наполненное своими ощущениями воспринимать как "Я", требуются годы размышлений, "тщательные логические исследования"  и, как советует Zom, годы, а может быть и кальпы (лет), проведенные в медитации (сидении).


Zom, да и я тоже, склоняемся не к сидению, но достижению джхан, предваренных правильным иследованием отсутствия самости у порога первой джханы. Если я правильно понял сообщения Zoma.




> Второе, на что я бы хотел обратить Ваше внимание, так это на лежащий у дороги камень. Есть силы, которые удерживают те "песчинки", из которых он состоит, в форме булыжника. Вода пытается разрушить эти силы, ветер стремится развеять песчинки по дороге, человек пытается разбить камень, чтобы не мешал ему ездить по дороге.... Но камень "сопротивляется". 
> 
> Обладает ли камень стремлением сохранить свою форму, если нет, то кто сопротивляется, дайте ему имя?


Я полагаю, что камень не обладает стремлением сохранить форму и вообще каким-либо стремлением. Гравитация, ядерные связи и неведение разные вещи.

----------


## Momo

> Самоуничтожению не сознания, а внешних наслоений. Итогом движения к "Не-Я" есть не труп, а очищенное самосознание. Если оно наличествует, конечно.


1)объясните что такое "Не-я" к которому идет движение и чем очищенное самосознание отличается от нынешнего сознания?

2)И еще, вы писали что нирвана это высшее состояние сознания - значит  тогда можно сказать что сознание "достигнет" нирваны(войдет в нее, либо перестроится и поймет ее, либо очистится от ложных представлений и поймет что оно в нирване - вариант по вкусу, но суть одна что сознание не будет уничтожено в нирване)?

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, в данном случае, для простоты примера, я имел в виду ум, ошибочно воспринимающий себя за "я". Он и жаждет жить. Но не кто-то, кто им "обладает".


Хорошо. Теперь я буду знать, что Вы называете "Ум" то, что воспринимает себя как "Я", но не хочет так называться, т.к. знает, что это ошибочно. Надо думать, что этот же ум воспринимает как чуждое ("Не-Я") тело, к которому себя соотносит?



> Всвязи с ответом на пунтк 1) оставлю этот вопрос без ответа.


А зря. Связь с ответом на пункт один для меня не столь очевидна, чтобы понять Ваш ответ на пункт два.



> Zom, да и я тоже, склоняемся не к сидению, но достижению джхан, предваренных правильным иследованием отсутствия самости у порога первой джханы. Если я правильно понял сообщения Zoma.


Я осознанно упомянул именно "сидение", т.к. под этим словом подразумевал копирование внешней формы поведения к которым отношу позу, физические и психические действия. Различные учителя указывают на различные цели такой практики. Одни стремятся пройти уровни джхан, другие достичь мгновенного просветления, третьи непосредственного восприятия природы ума...., некоторые учителя дзэн говорят своим ученикам: "просто сидите". Схожим в их действиях является лишь поза и психофизические действия, а ожидания (намерения) различны. Но к вопросу это не имеет принципиального значения. 

Я лишь обратил внимание на то, что постижение себя как "Я", ценное и важное, объект личной заботы - дается очень просто даже новорожденному. Постижение отсутствия "Я", как показывает практика, дело не просто труднодостижимое, но многими и не ожидаемо ранее, чем через много жизней. Как же можно судить о том, что не достигнуто, а ожидается как нечто бесконечно отдаленное от сегодняшнего собственного восприятия? 



> Я полагаю, что камень не обладает стремлением сохранить форму и вообще каким-либо стремлением. Гравитация, ядерные связи и неведение разные вещи.


Верно. Камень не обладает волевой устремленностью, т.к. не является живым существом. Однако, при разбивании камня Вы столкнетесь с сопротивлением Вашему действию, у Вас есть такой опыт, Вы не пытаетесь камень разбить голыми руками. Что же тогда Вам сопротивляется? Гравитация, ядерные связи, или может быть все-таки неведение, которое Вы каким-то образом отделяете от сил, удерживающих песчинки в форме камня? 

Кому принадлежат гравитация, ядерные силы и неведение (кто их автор)?

----------


## Momo

Вопрос ко всем:

1) говорится ли в буддизме о том что процесс самоосознования когда либо прекратится? Если применить сравнение что человек это сознание и ничего больше, сансара это комната а нирвана выход из комнаты, то как понимается выход из этой комнаты в буддизме - 
а) человек вышел из комнаты=распался на атомы, исчез вообще из всех комнат во всех мирах или
б) человек вышел из комнаты= его не существует в этой комнате но где то он все равно есть

2) потеряем ли мы когда-нибудь (при достижении нирваны или на пути к ней) самоидентичность, свою индивидуальность?

----------


## Alexeiy

> Если применить сравнение что человек это сознание и ничего больше, сансара это комната а нирвана выход из комнаты, то как понимается выход из этой комнаты в буддизме - 
> а) человек вышел из комнаты=распался на атомы, исчез вообще из всех комнат во всех мирах или
> б) человек вышел из комнаты= его не существует в этой комнате но где то он все равно есть


С позиции буддизма неверно думать, что человек - это сознание.
Будда не разъяснял "существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует" и "одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое".

----------


## Zom

> 1) говорится ли в буддизме о том что процесс самоосознования когда либо прекратится? Если применить сравнение что человек это сознание и ничего больше, сансара это комната а нирвана выход из комнаты, то как понимается выход из этой комнаты в буддизме -а) человек вышел из комнаты=распался на атомы, исчез вообще из всех комнат во всех мирах или
> б) человек вышел из комнаты= его не существует в этой комнате но где то он все равно есть
> 
> 2) потеряем ли мы когда-нибудь (при достижении нирваны или на пути к ней) самоидентичность, свою индивидуальность?


О чем выше сказал Bul Soeng - Будда не ответил бы на все эти ваши вопросы. И не отвечал на них и 2500 лет назад. ПОЧЕМУ?

ПОТОМУ что сами вопросы изначально предполагают, что есть НЕКОЕ Я, которое либо должно распадаться на атомы, либо не распадаться. Понимаете? Вы изначально утверждаете наличие Я. А Будда говорил, что это ошибка, иллюзия.
Поэтому на такие вопросы он ответить в приницпе не мог.

Пример такой вам еще - если сложно всё-ещё понять:

Представьте, что вы известный зоолог, читаете лекцию, и после неё к вам подходит студент и спрашивает у вас такие вопросы:

- Скажите, а в каких странах можно встретить крылатых носорогов?
- Какова масса крылатого носорога?
- Что едят, а что не едят крылатые носороги?
- Каков размах крыльев крылатого носорога?
- Что случается с крылатыми носорогами после смерти?
- Откуда появляются крылатые носороги? 

И так далее. Как вы думаете, будете ли вы отвечать на все эти вопросы, разъясняя их так или эдак?

----------


## Pavel

> О чем выше сказал Bul Soeng - Будда не ответил бы на все эти ваши вопросы. И не отвечал на них и 2500 лет назад. ПОЧЕМУ?
> 
> ПОТОМУ что сами вопросы изначально предполагают, что есть НЕКОЕ Я, которое либо должно распадаться на атомы, либо не распадаться. Понимаете? Вы изначально утверждаете наличие Я. А Будда говорил, что это ошибка, иллюзия.
> Поэтому на такие вопросы он ответить в приницпе не мог.


Будда не отвечал на эти вопросы по той причине, что они уводят от постижения природы возникновения страдания, а не в результате пренебрежения вопрошающим логикой, что ведет к появлению в самом вопросе парадокса.  :Smilie:

----------

Solano (19.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Будда не отвечал на эти вопросы по той причине, что они уводят от постижения природы возникновения страдания, а не в результате пренебрежения вопрошающим логикой, что ведет к появлению в самом вопросе парадокса.


Не думаю. Всё-таки вопрос принципиально важный для Дхаммы (точнее не сам этот вопрос, а эта тема).

----------


## Pavel

> Не думаю. Всё-таки вопрос принципиально важный для Дхаммы (точнее не сам этот вопрос, а эта тема).


Согласен полностью.

 Я был не согласен с причиной неразъяснения именно вопросов, поставленных в форме конструкции Я, формы его существования во времени и пространстве. Причина не в том, что Я таким образом самоутверждается, а в том, что углубление в постижение существования этого Я отвлекает от природы возникновения страданий, которая лежит вне Я, вне персонофикации, вне персонофицированного ума и сознания. Она едина для меня, Вас, Momo и всех живых существ, а следовательно не связана с формой Я, но связана с его сутью. Сутью же Я является умственное построение несуществующих вне этого ума границ для его определения, обусловленное ограниченным восприятием, которое в свою очередь ограниченно клешами, желаниями, пристрастиями.

----------


## Zom

Вот видите - даже делая комментарии на этот вопрос, вы уже начинаете оперировать понятием Я, которое, как оказывается, имеет форму, границы и лежит вне природы возникновений страданий -)))

Именно потому Будда и молчал! -)

----------


## Pavel

> Вот видите - даже делая комментарии на этот вопрос, вы уже начинаете оперировать понятием Я, которое, как оказывается, имеет форму, границы и лежит вне природы возникновений страданий -)))
> 
> Именно потому Будда и молчал! -)


Как же без этого. Я рисую умозрительный образ (данный Momo в ощущениях) и показываю, что природа страданий находится вне этого образа, а следовательно он неприемлем в рамках рассматриваемой проблемы страданий. И это не подразумевает, что я теперь не стану различать страдающее "Я" (персону) и не стану ему помогать прекратить свое страдание, а лишь буду прекращать страдания как таковые, которых ни одна персона, ибо персон нет, не испытывает.  :Smilie:  Я, конечно не Будда, но думаю, что Momo меня поймет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fuerth

> 1) если меня нет то зачем мне все это дхарму изучать, идти в нирвану? никого ведь нет, пусть этот фильм просто идет сам собой


Действительно, а зачем? Ну так отпустите этот фильм полностью, пусть идёт сам собой! Это и будет то, что пытаются достичь в буддизме.
Не можете всё отпустить, не получается, желания и привязанности держат?
Ну тогда добро пожаловать дхарму изучать...

----------


## Fuerth

> Помимо этих частей нет никакого "Я", которое бы куда-то могло бы уйти, когда шарик распадается.


А мне вот что интересно, почему реакцией на 


> Ничто никуда не уходит, потому что "дома пусто", "дома никогда никого не было", поэтому уже сейчас нет того, кто мог бы "куда-то уйти".


Обычно бывает нечто вроде:




> Ну вы конечно напугать человека умеете
> ...
> А в чем тогда кайф? 
> ...
> 1) если меня нет то зачем мне все это дхарму изучать, идти в нирвану?


Одним словом нечто вроде - "караул! убивают! "я" лишают!" :Cry: 
Ведь вроде бы радоваться должны - УЖЕ СЕЙЧАС та же самая обстановка с существованием "я", как и при достижении нирваны. УЖЕ СЕЙЧАС "никого нет дома" -  а паники не наблюдается...

----------


## Zom

Э не. Сейчас-то как раз мы все убеждены, что дома кто-то однозначно есть! -)

----------


## Fuerth

Именно!
Причем он так сильно боится за себя, что сразу же включает "караул!", приписывая словам о том, что он одинаково иллюзорен *и* уже сейчас *и* по достижению Нирваны, намерение убийства себя любимого и автоматически реагирует именно на это, игнорируя смысл слов. :Smilie: 
Уже который раз подмечаю этот момент...

----------


## Zom

А, дак это да. 
Я почему и говорю всё время, что учение Будды крайне тяжело для "принятия", потому что оно идёт против самого существования, к которому у людей громадная привязанность. Фактически нужно развернуться на 180 градусов в своём жизненном устремлении. Мы ведь всю жизнь чего-то добиваемся, стремимся кем-то стать, что-то получить, чего-то достичь. А здесь наоборот, требуется перестать кем-то быть, что-то иметь, чего-то достигать (кстати последнее, как я осознал, является большой проблемой даже для буддистов, тех, кто практикует медитацию).

Где-то я читал комментарий, что Будда это знал, и учил очень аккуратно, чтобы не вызвать подобного отторжения.

----------

Pema Sonam (12.12.2008)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Вы хорошо разобрались что такое Ясный Свет?


Это надо в качестве дисклаймера повесить на форуме  :Big Grin:

----------


## Momo

В общем вот что я думаю. Будда не говорил что нет Я, скорее имелось ввиду учение о "не-Я" а не "нет-Я" ведь не зря сказано что отсутствие Я такая же ошибка как и наличие Я. То что он говорил о отсутствии я думаю стоит рассматривать в контексте двух теорий: 
1. учения о Я (душе) существовавшее на тот момент времени в Индии - ведь говорилось это людям того времени и той местности - тогда считалось что душа сотворена богом творцом на вечные скитания в нашем материальном мире где, по верованиям того времени, живут и люди и звери и боги которые мыслились такими же подвержеными мирским горестям и радостям как и люди пусть и являясь существами высшего порядка. Именно их концепцию отрицал Будда говоря об отсутствии души (Я), т.е. нет души которая вечно скитается в мире материи и неизменна, как и отрицал он концепции материалистов того времени утверждавших что человек лишь тело, ум, эмоции и пр. что навсегда исчезнет после смерти.
2. учения о взаимозависимых связях - согласно которому все взаимосвязанно, следовательно границы Я сложно определить, но это не означает что его нет также как у солнечного света нет границ но мы не говорим из-за этого что его нет. 

P/S еще стоит подумать над вопросом зачем бы тогда буддисты искали инкарнации своих Лам если ничто не переходит из жизни в жизнь? зачем на тестах давать им выбирать вещи из их прошлой жизни если никто из нее не пришел и этих Лам никогда не было? ответы на эти вопросы и обнажат разницу между учением о "не-Я" и "нет-Я"

----------


## Zom

Momo, вы так ничего и не поняли -)
Ну ничего, со временем разберётесь -)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Хорошо. Теперь я буду знать, что Вы называете "Ум" то, что воспринимает себя как "Я", но не хочет так называться, т.к. знает, что это ошибочно. Надо думать, что этот же ум воспринимает как чуждое ("Не-Я") тело, к которому себя соотносит?


Павел. Этот разговор не для нас с Вами. Это объяснение на пальцах. Не нужно излагать таблицу умножению тогда, когда до десяти считать не умеем.




> Я лишь обратил внимание на то, что постижение себя как "Я", ценное и важное, объект личной заботы - дается очень просто даже новорожденному. Постижение отсутствия "Я", как показывает практика, дело не просто труднодостижимое


Спасибо за напоминание.




> Верно. Камень не обладает волевой устремленностью, т.к. не является живым существом. Однако, при разбивании камня Вы столкнетесь с сопротивлением Вашему действию, у Вас есть такой опыт, Вы не пытаетесь камень разбить голыми руками. Что же тогда Вам сопротивляется? Гравитация, ядерные связи, или может быть все-таки неведение, которое Вы каким-то образом отделяете от сил, удерживающих песчинки в форме камня? Кому принадлежат гравитация, ядерные силы и неведение (кто их автор)?


Автор - Закон. О камнях сейчас не размышляю. Не вижу смысла. И так слишком подвержен привязанности к умственных конструкциям.

----------


## Momo

> Momo, вы так ничего и не поняли -)
> Ну ничего, со временем разберётесь -)


Допускаю что как и любой человек могу ошибаться, но также допускаю что мы банально не поняли друг друга :Smilie:  

Давайте по другому попробуем без утверждения Я. Вот на форуме я часто вижу утверждения "нет бегущего есть только процесс бегания" иначе "нет осознающего есть процесс осознования" - что этим хотят сказать ?

P/s дабы больше не писать ВОПРОС КО ВСЕМ скажу что обращаюсь в своих постах не только к тому с кем говорю. Поэтому буду рад любым  соображениям даже если вы не учавствовали в разговоре ранее

----------


## Zom

> Давайте по другому попробуем без утверждения Я. Вот на форуме я часто вижу утверждения "нет бегущего есть только процесс бегания" иначе "нет осознающего есть процесс осознования" - что этим хотят сказать ?


Под этим понимают то, что есть процесс, но нет "стержня", на который бы "наматывался" этот процесс. Например, волна в океане идёт, до самого берега, она четко видна и её можно отличить от иных волн. Однако никакого "внутреннего стержня" внутри неё нет. Это просто обусловленная комбинация молекул воды - вот и всё. 

"нет бегущего есть только процесс бегания" и т.д. - равным счётом то же самое.

Однако ум обычного человека воспринимает себя не так. Если он приводит для себя пример, то не такой как с волной, а такой, например, как с подносом - на поднос ставят чашки, вилки, тарелки, фрукты, овощи - они появляются и исчезают - а поднос один и тот же. "Ленин вечно с нами" -) Вот такой взгляд Будда называл ошибочным.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Momo

> Под этим понимают то, что есть процесс, но нет "стержня", на который бы "наматывался" этот процесс. Например, волна в океане идёт, до самого берега, она четко видна и её можно отличить от иных волн. Однако никакого "внутреннего стержня" внутри неё нет. Это просто обусловленная комбинация молекул воды - вот и всё.


По-моему пример не совсем удачный т.к. больше подтверждает адвайту с их абсолютом(океаном) чьими частями(волнами) мы и являемся. 

А какова причина волн? 

Вы согласны или нет со словами Далай-ламы? 

"Не будь предшествующего потока сознания, не могло бы быть и порождения сознания в качестве ясности и познающей способности. Посему установлено, что без предшествующего ума последующий ум не может быть порожден. В этой связи также установлено, что сознание не имеет начала и поток индивидуального сознания бесконечен.......И главное здесь то, что поток сознания никогда не прерывается(по контексту в т.ч. и в нирване)."

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> ... Это просто обусловленная комбинация молекул воды - вот и всё.


Причем каждую секунду все новых и новых (вместо "старых").

----------


## Zom

> По-моему пример не совсем удачный т.к. больше подтверждает адвайту с их абсолютом(океаном) чьими частями(волнами) мы и являемся. 
> 
> А какова причина волн?


Удачный, вы просто уже начинаете передергивать пример, т.е. переходите уже к иному вопросу. А если и отвечать на этот вопрос - то нет никакой "вечной водинистости" в структуре самой воды. И это отличает учение Будды от адвайты и прочих систем "Абсолюта".




> Вы согласны или нет со словами Далай-ламы? 
> 
> "Не будь предшествующего потока сознания, не могло бы быть и порождения сознания в качестве ясности и познающей способности. Посему установлено, что без предшествующего ума последующий ум не может быть порожден. В этой связи также установлено, что сознание не имеет начала и поток индивидуального сознания бесконечен.......И главное здесь то, что поток сознания никогда не прерывается(по контексту в т.ч. и в нирване)."


Согласен с тем, что ум - это процесс. Однако Будда говорил, что ум - это обусловленный процесс, зависящий от причин и условий. Когда условия, поддерживающие ум, прекращаются - прекращается и ум. Читайте и изучайте Патичча Самуппаду.
Ниббана - необусловленное, поэтому в таком состоянии не может быть чего-то, что зависило бы от причин и условий.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Согласен с тем, что ум - это процесс. Однако Будда говорил, что ум - это обусловленный процесс, зависящий от причин и условий. Когда условия, поддерживающие ум, прекращаются - прекращается и ум. Читайте и изучайте Патичча Самуппаду.
> Ниббана - необусловленное, поэтому в таком состоянии не может быть чего-то, что зависило бы от причин и условий


Причинно-обусловленное останавливается. Но прекращается ли сам процесс восприятия?

Причем третья благородная Истина - о прекращении танхи, а не восприятия вообще. 

+ Положим, Архат искоренил танху в потоке восприятия. 12-ти членная цепь разорвана. Но! 1) тело имеет место быть, 2) процесс восприятия идет. Таким образом имеем 1) Нирвану как отсутствие танхи в потоке восприятия; 2) само восприятие, которое не прекратилось, не смотря  на отсутствие обусловленности танхой и разрыв пратитья самутпады в данном аспекте.

Почему же тогда процесс восприятия Архата должен прекратиться, если тела погибнет? Ум то может "быть" без тела (см. пример существ арупа дхату).

----------


## Momo

Zom умаю причину наших споров здесь можно выразить вот этим :

"Вопрос: Если явления бессамостны, но страдание реально, то кто же тогда 
страдает?

Ответ: Этот вопрос вызван непониманием того, что бессамостность не означает несуществование, а означает лишь отсутствие самобытия. " 

Далай-лама

----------

Pavel (13.12.2008), Ray (13.12.2008), Solano (19.12.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

Есть воззрения разного уровня, в Тхераваде одни, в Гелуг несколько другие. Необходимо хорошо знать и разбираться во всех.

----------

Ray (13.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Давайте по другому попробуем без утверждения Я. Вот на форуме я часто вижу утверждения "нет бегущего есть только процесс бегания" иначе "нет осознающего есть процесс осознования" - что этим хотят сказать ?


Momo, прежде всего хотелось бы обратить Ваше внимание на то, что было бы крайне неверно рассматривать такие заявления как "нет никакого Я", "нет бегущего, а есть процесс бегания", "нет осознающего, есть процесс осознания", "нет реки, это не река"... в отрыве от контекста, в котором делаются подобные заявления. Никогда не следует терять контекст, иначе любые высказывания наполняются произвольным смыслом и искать истинный смысл сказанного становится не просто затруднительно, но невозможно. При рассмотрении буддийских заявлений нельзя ни на мгновение терять контекст буддийского целеполагания - прекращение процесса возникновения страданий.

Давайте рассмотрим на очень простом примере взаимосвязь между высказыванием и контекстом, в котором оно рассматривается. Для начала я провозглашу два умозаключения, каждое из которых не вызовет особых нареканий, но может вызвать проблемы с пониманием их смысла в условиях отсутствия контекста. 
Заявление *1*-ое:
"*Река* - водный (постоянный) поток сравнительно больших размеров, питающийся стоком осадков атмосферных со своего водосбора и подземными водами. Река имеет четко очерченное русло." (Словарь по естесственным наукам.)

Заявление *2*-ое:
"Нет никакой реки."

(Для краткости далее будем обозначать два эти заявления их номерами - 1-ое и 2-ое.) 

Представляют ли два эти заявления для нас какую-либо ценность в отрыве контекста, в котором они произнесены и, если представляют, то давайте определим, какое из них ценнее? Думаю, что Вам совершенно очевидно, что ни одно из них не несет в себе какого-либо ценностного смысла в отрыве от целеполагания и концепции, этим целеполаганием обусловленной.

Попробую теперь задать целеполагание. Итак, для того, кто обращается к образу реки существует цель: наблюдая, как у реки размываются берега, как водами реки размытый грунт заиливает русло реки, как этот ил поростает водными растениями и лишает реку быстрого течения, превращая ее в болото. т.е. в конечном итоге к "гибели" реки, наблюдатель ставит перед собой цель - найти способ предотвратить процесс размывания берегов у реки и сохранить реку как полноводный поток, вокруг которого сосредотачивается жизнь.

Давайте в этом контексте, определенном целеполаганием, рассмотрим заявления 1-ое и 2-ое на предмет их ценности. Какое из двух более ценно?

Мне видится более ценным и понятным второе, а Вам? 

Ценность этого заявления заключается в том, что оно не отрицает реку и берега как нечто существующее, данное нам в восприятии как сущность (как "природа реки"), а указывает на то, что наше восприятие реки по типу заявления "1" - это поверхностное. искаженное ограниченным сознанием восприятие, которое не поможет обнаружить природу размывания берегов, а наоборот скроет ее от нас. Из заявления "2" возникает потребность разрешения конфликта противоречия между созерцаемым потоком воды, размыванием берегов и грубой формой отрицания реки как таковой. Заявление "2" по своей сути предназначено для того. чтобы вызвать потребность найти альтернативу заявлению "1", такую альтернативу, которая бы соответствовала целеполаганию. 

Первое заявление ни коем образом не соответствует этому целеполаганию, т.к. не раскрывает сути реки и сути процесса размывания ее берегов. Оно порождено лишь зрительным наблюдением реки как формы водного потока.

Значит, чтобы решить конфликт между первым и вторым заявлениями в предложенном контексте следует искать другое определение, т.е. другое видение реки, в котором будет видение сути размывания берегов водным потоком. В нем должно найтись место физическим свойствам воды (вода, скорость, направление, масса...); свойствам берегов (крутизна, состав грунтов, растительность,...); теории волнообразования; судоходству, участвующему в волнообразовании; ихтиологии, т.к. рыбы активно участвуют в процессе регуляции растительности, укрепляющей дно; рыболовстве, т.к. человек активно участвует в регуляции состава и численности рыб; скотоводству; взаимодействиям между хищниками, грызунами, копытными и их пищей-прибрежными растениями; культурологии и этнографии, т.к. человеческие этносы (города и села) актпивно участвуют в транспортном и туристическом судоходстве, рыболовстве, химическом изменении водостока...(здесь даже должно найтись место мужичку, что плетет корзины из ивовых прутьев, а потом продает их на рынке); климатологии, т.к. осадки и ветры участвуют; астрономии, т.к. как минимум луна активно участвует в приливно-отливных процессах и следовательно в размывании берегов.....

Не буду лишнего утруждать Вас чтением всех тех, до сего момента отдельных от представлений о реке процессов и явлений, которые являются взаимозависимой частью процесса размывания берегов. 

А теперь посмотрите сами, на что указывает заявление "2", если оно сделано в контексте целеполагания прекращения процесса размывания берегов реки. Оно указывает на бессмысленность заявления "1" в таком контексте и на необходимость обретения другого, не ограниченного лишь восприятием внешних форм, видения. 

Это видение отнюдь не в том, что "река это все", а в том, что ему становится открытым взаимозависимость тех или иных процессов, т.е. в конечном итоге суть процесса размывания берегов. И здесь становится уместно сказать, что "нет реки и берегов, есть лишь процесс их размывания".

----------


## Pavel

*Momo*, понимая, что главная мысль из-за слишком многословного моего поста могла быть утеряна, я ее выделяю в отдельный пост.

Ни заявление "нет никакой реки", ни заявление "река это все" не несут в себе правильного представления о реке. Правильное представление о реке не может быть сформулировано в правильном ее определении. 

Правильное представление о реке проявляется в правильных действиях, которые ведут к прекращению размывания берегов (помним о контексте).

Теперь Вам понятен смысл слов, сказанных Далай Ламой?



> "Вопрос: Если явления бессамостны, но страдание реально, то кто же тогда 
> страдает?
> 
> Ответ: Этот вопрос вызван непониманием того, что бессамостность не означает несуществование, а означает лишь отсутствие самобытия. "


Сразу хочу оговориться, что "спасибо" я поставил Вам за пост с этим высказыванием ЕСДЛ не по причине, что Вы правильно определили причину Ваших разногласий с Zom-ом, а по причине, что Вы вообще обратили внимание на это очень важное заявление мудрого Учителя.

----------


## Pavel

> И так слишком подвержен привязанности к умственных конструкциям.


Представление о том, что во мне лишнее - это проявление привязанности к идее о том, сколько я считаю во мне должно быть того или другого. Избавьтесь от этой привязанности, и лишняя (не желательная) привязанность к умственным конструкциям исчезнет сама собой.

 Для начала попробуйте определить, кто или что стало для Вас основанием для полагания, сколько в Вас должно быть привязанности к тем или другим действиям. Для этого можно понаблюдать за своим дыханием и поразмышлять над тем, может ли быть привязанность к дыханию лишней или недостаточной.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Павел, сейчас перечитал предыдущий свой пост Вам. Решил уточнить его суть, дабы не быть неправильно понятым.

"Павел. Этот разговор не для нас с Вами [а для Momo]. Это объяснение [ему ]на пальцах. Не нужно излагать [ему] таблицу умножению тогда, когда [он], пока [что] до десяти считать не умеем(т).




> Представление о том, что во мне лишнее - это проявление привязанности к идее о том, сколько я считаю во мне должно быть того или другого. Избавьтесь от этой привязанности, и лишняя (не желательная) привязанность к умственным конструкциям исчезнет сама собой.


Мое представление о лишнем складывается из того, может ли данное размышление приблизить меня к Просветьлению, или носит исключительно умозрительный характер, "балующий" удовольствием от понимания. Всегда стараюсь вспоминать историю Будды о стреле. Вопрос о взаимосвязи гравитации и неведения как раз относится к тому, что бесполезно и не ведет к просветлению. Для меня, во всяком случае. Сам же процес накапливания такого понимания и получение удовольствия от такого понимания кажется таким же бессмысленным, как если бы монах, желая уйти из дома, начал бы параллельно строительство прекрасной, крепкой усадьбы. Потом начал бы обставлять ее мебелью. Обшивать стены деревом. Украшать резьбой. Чтобы потом... уйти и все оставить (понимание). Пусто это, если я правильно понял сутту о стреле.




> Для начала попробуйте определить, кто или что стало для Вас основанием для полагания, сколько в Вас должно быть привязанности к тем или другим действиям. Для этого можно понаблюдать за своим дыханием и поразмышлять над тем, может ли быть привязанность к дыханию лишней или недостаточной.


Основание уже определил. Одного наблюдения за дыханием, конечно, не достаточно. Однако КПД мысли на Пути к Просветлению должен быть максимальным. Будда указал вопросы, ответы и размышление над которыми нисколько не приближают Ниббану.

----------


## Zom

> Причинно-обусловленное останавливается. Но прекращается ли сам процесс восприятия?


А восприятие не обусловленный процесс? -)




> "Вопрос: Если явления бессамостны, но страдание реально, то кто же тогда 
> страдает?


Опять у вас КТО-ТО страдает ... -)
Пока будете считать, что есть некое реально-существующее Я, то так ничего не поймёте.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А восприятие не обусловленный процесс? -)


Да и вспомним, хотя бы, как называется высшая из джхан. Не зря, надо полагать.




> Опять у вас КТО-ТО страдает ... -)
> Пока будете считать, что есть некое реально-существующее Я, то так ничего не поймёте.


Я бы еще добавил:"... то оно в вас и будет страдать".

----------


## PampKin Head

> А восприятие не обусловленный процесс? -)


Т.е. у Архата Шарипутры (к примеру) восприятие остановилось (оно же причинно-обусловленное), но тело продолжало ходить, принимать пищу и говорить? Танхи нет (следовательно 12-ти членная цепь не функционирует).

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. у Архата Шарипутры (к примеру) восприятие остановилось (оно же причинно-обусловленное), но тело продолжало ходить, принимать пищу и говорить? Танхи нет (следовательно 12-ти членная цепь не функционирует).


Всё верно, 12-членная цепь разорвана, а потому после 12 звена - болезни, старости, смерти - нового рождения из-за отсутствия невежества не наступит.

Насчёт остального - ищите информацию о "ниббане с остатком" и "ниббане без остатка".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Всё верно, 12-членная цепь разорвана, а потому после 12 звена - болезни, старости, смерти - нового рождения из-за наличия невежества не наступит.
> 
> Насчёт остального - ищите информацию о "ниббане с остатком" и "ниббане без остатка".


Т.е. восприятие - это остаток? И что обеспечивает причинно/не причинно этот остаток? И почему то, что обеспечивает остаток, прекращает это делать с прекращением функционирования тела?

+ если "нового рождения *из-за наличия невежества* не наступит", то это не означает, что других вариантов нет (благородное молчание предполагает простор для гипотез). Может про это просто не говорилось, потому что "не ведет к прекращению страдания"?

----------


## Dondhup

Памкин, у них в тхераваде так принято считать, Вы ж сами знаете  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> если "нового рождения из-за наличия невежества


Прошу прощения, неправильно написал (исправил).




> Т.е. восприятие - это остаток? И что обеспечивает причинно/не причинно этот остаток? И почему то, что обеспечивает остаток, прекращает это делать с прекращением функционирования тела?


А вы вообще патичча самуппаду разбирали? Просто банальные вопросы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А вы вообще патичча самуппаду разбирали? Просто банальные вопросы.


Вы, как разбиравший, дайте ответ: что у Архата с восприятием и чем оно обусловлено?

----------


## Zom

> Вы, как разбиравший, дайте ответ: что у Архата с восприятием и чем оно обусловлено?


Сейчас убегаю, не могу привести ссылок. А так имеются в большом количестве - особенно на английском языке. Как вернусь, выложу сюда несколько штук.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сейчас убегаю, не могу привести ссылок. А так имеются в большом количестве - особенно на английском языке. Как вернусь, выложу сюда несколько штук.


Только просьба: ссылки по данному вопросу, а не вообще на всю теорию, связанную с 12-ти членной.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Согласен с тем, что ум - это процесс. Однако Будда говорил, что ум - это обусловленный процесс, зависящий от причин и условий. Когда условия, поддерживающие ум, прекращаются - прекращается и ум. Читайте и изучайте Патичча Самуппаду.
> Ниббана - необусловленное, поэтому в таком состоянии не может быть чего-то, что зависило бы от причин и условий.


С точки зрения Махаяны поток ума пресечь невозможно, поскольку невозможно пресечь причины, благодаря которым он поддерживается, существует. Пратитьясамутпада тут не при чем: сознание в ней вовсе не является порождением кармы, имеется в виду лишь то, что накапливаемая карма оставляет отпечатки в сознании.

P.S.  Будда много о чем говорил. Попытки некоторых людей установить монополию на буддизм выглядят в лучшем случае просто забавно.

----------

Ray (14.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> P.S. Будда много о чем говорил. Попытки некоторых людей установить монополию на буддизм выглядят в лучшем случае просто забавно.


Будда говорил о вполне определенных вещах. Тхеравада считает, что всё его учение целиком сохранилось в Палийском Каноне - а потому "попытки некоторых людей доказать что Будда говорил что-то ещё - с позиции нашей школы - выглядят в лучшем случае просто забавно". -)

Про обусловленный ум ссылки приведу чуть позже.

----------


## Dondhup

Мы обсуждали это неоднократно
С точки зрения Тхеравады - есть только палийский канон
С точки зрения школ сохранивших традицию Наланды - есть еще сутры Махаяны и Ваджраяна.
Нет никакого смысла устраивать разборки снова.

----------

Zom (15.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

Итак, объясняю и подтверждаю -)

Феномен прекращения всякого ощущения и восприятия называется на пали ниродха-самапатти. Говорится о том, такого состояния достичь можно после 8 джханы, а если говорить точнее - то после "основы Ни Восприятия, Ни-Не-Восприятия". В ниродха-самапатти временно прекращается всяческая ментальная деятельность и любые виды сознания.

Вы последовательно отбрасывайте от своей личности всё больше и больше слоёв путём последовательного продвижения по джханам. Поскольку внутри вашей личности пустота - т.е. "дома никого нет", то полное прекращение "конструкций" тела и ума даёт знание о том, что это наивысшее счастье. Пока вы считаете что-либо "собой" - например восприятие или какое-то из сознаний - то вы всё ещё не освобождены, вы всё ещё себя с чем-то ассоциируете. Поэтому неудивительно, что на любые заявления о "вечном уме", который суть Просветления, или о чём-то подобном, тхеравадины отвечают, что это заблуждение и не есть подлинная Дхамма.

Это описано в нескольких суттах, в том числе, например, в беседе Будды с Поттхападой (Поттхапада Сутта, ДН 9) и в  
В Бахуведния Сутте - МН 59.  Схожая сутта называется Ниббана Сутта (АН 9.34), где это же самое объясняет правая рука Будды - Достопочтенный Сарипутта.  В комментрии говорится, что прекращение чувствования и восприятия есть удовольствие, которое не чувствуется (avedayita-sukha), и это также переживается как "приятное", потому как в этом состоянии нет страданий (niddukkhabhava-sankhatena sukhena). В Бахуведания сутте Будда также это упоминает фразой "'Благословенный описывает удовольствие не только когда это чувство приятного. Но он описывает удовольствие когда и в чём оно достигнуто" (то есть, как говорится - когда дойдёте, тогда поймёте).

Также говорится, что если вы достигаете такого состояния, то при выходе из него вы либо архат, либо анагами (не-возвращающийся). Почему? Потому что когда вы смогли полностью всё прекратить (а если говорить более точно) - если "всё смогло прекратиться" - то приходит понимание Истины о бессамостности (anatta). Появляется знание, что "дома в самом деле пусто" и даже восприятие - это не "вы", потому что и оно угасает. Таким образом невежество рассеивается и вы архат - полностью просветлённый. Когда неведение рассеяно, то, согласно патичча самуппаде, новых кармических конструкций больше не случается, всяческое рождение и любое становление прекращается.

Нет никаких сомнений в том, что патичча самуппада, объяснённая Буддой, говорит о любой умственной деятельности:
Его слова на этот счёт встречаются в разных суттах, например в Патичча-Самуппада Вибханга сутте (СН 12, 2).

Здесь Будда говорит, что невежество - это незнание (т.е. отсутствие знания [полного и абсолютного])  четырех благородных истин. Далее говорится, что из-за наличия невежества, то есть за счёт неимения этого знания, формируются кармические конструкции - телесные, словесные и умственные. Они в свою очередь являются причиной того, что появляется 6 типов сознания - 5 сознаний чувств и сознание ума. Затем - намарупа - или "имя-форма". Что такое имя? Это чувства, восприятие, намерение, контакт и внимание. А что такое форма? Это физическое тело, состоящее из 4 элементов. И далее .... вплоть до звена "Старость и смерть", после которого опять идёт звено Неведения (отсутствия Знания Истины). Причем старость и смерть, как объясняет Будда в сутте, это не какой-то мгновенный мимолётный процесс, а разбитость, дряхлость, морщины. Это означает, что по мере исчезновения Неведения мгновенного разрушения телесных и умственных конструкций НЕ наступает, как некоторые ошибочно считают! Именно поэтому Будда внезапно не испарился после Просветления, а продолжал учить 40 долгих лет. А после распада тела новых умственных и телесных конструкций Будды не наступило. Они "угасли" (ниббана дословано означает "угасание"), чтобы никогда более не появиться вновь ни в каком виде-форме.

Почему такая точка зрения неприемлима для большинства людей? Совершенно очевидно почему - из-за сильнейшей привязанности к "своему" уму и телу. Поэтому что только не придумают, лишь бы хоть как-то оправдать жизнь, бытие, сознание и прочее. Любые философские мысли и доказательства на сей счёт - это неспособность увидеть привязанность к уму и телу.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (16.12.2008), Fuerth (16.12.2008), лесник (17.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы последовательно отбрасывайте от своей личности всё больше и больше слоёв путём последовательного продвижения по джханам.


Такое замечание: "после основы Ни Восприятия, Ни-Не-Восприятия" было известно и наставникам Сидхартхи, под руководством которых он  изучал однонаправленное сосредоточение и этапы поглощенности.

И как то не стали они ни Архатами, ни анагами.




> Нет никаких сомнений в том, что патичча самуппада, объяснённая Буддой, говорит о любой умственной деятельности:


О любой *причиннообусловленной* умственной деятельности.

И если бы все сводилось к просто прекращению оной, то состояние Татхагаты можно было бы описать, а не обходить оное, как не имеющее отношение к вопросам 4-х БИ.




> Это означает, что по мере исчезновения Неведения мгновенного разрушения телесных и умственных конструкций НЕ наступает, как некоторые ошибочно считают!


А я то полагал, что третья Благородная - о танхе, которая и приводит к устранению причиннозависимого становления.

А из объяснения следует, что неведение постепенно исчерпывается как раз к концу телесной формы.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (16.12.2008), Solano (19.12.2008), Иван Ран (16.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

> О любой причиннообусловленной умственной деятельности.
> 
> И если бы все сводилось к просто прекращению оной, то состояние Татхагаты можно было бы описать, а не обходить оное, как не имеющее отношение к вопросам 4-х БИ.


Это основной момент учения, который делает не легитимным пафос Zom'а насчёт "глупых оправданий бытия".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вы последовательно отбрасывайте от своей личности всё больше и больше слоёв путём последовательного продвижения по джханам. Поскольку внутри вашей личности пустота - т.е. "дома никого нет", то полное прекращение "конструкций" тела и ума даёт знание о том, что это наивысшее счастье. Пока вы считаете что-либо "собой" - например восприятие или какое-то из сознаний - то вы всё ещё не освобождены, вы всё ещё себя с чем-то ассоциируете. 
> 
> Также говорится, что если вы достигаете такого состояния, то при выходе из него вы либо архат, либо анагами (не-возвращающийся). Почему? Потому что когда вы смогли полностью всё прекратить (а если говорить более точно) - если "всё смогло прекратиться" - то приходит понимание Истины о бессамостности (anatta). Появляется знание, что "дома в самом деле пусто" и даже восприятие - это не "вы", потому что и оно угасает. Таким образом невежество рассеивается и вы архат - полностью просветлённый. Когда неведение рассеяно, то, согласно патичча самуппаде, новых кармических конструкций больше не случается, всяческое рождение и любое становление прекращается.


Видимо не все так "просто". В данном повествовании Будда нигде не говорит о том, что это приводит к Ниббане: http://dhamma.ru/canon/an9-35.htm

Видимо в кульминационном состоянии нужно обращаться не к сверхвозможностям и не к воспоминания прошлых жизней, но к полному познанию Четырех Благородных Истин. По словам Будды (источник не помню), только тогда, когда он познал их, он стал действительно Просвятленным. Буддой.

Пока сам разбираюсь в этом. Вижу то ключ, то замочную скважино. Но не их вместе.

----------

Solano (19.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Поэтому что только не придумают, лишь бы хоть как-то оправдать жизнь, бытие, сознание и прочее. Любые философские мысли и доказательства на сей счёт - это неспособность увидеть привязанность к уму и телу.


Ну, почему жизнь требует каких-то оправданий? Она существовала, существует и будет существовать. Понравится ли Вам оппанент, который будет с Вами разговаривать вот такими словами: "Поэтому, что только не придумают, лишь бы хоть как-то оправдать ниббану, свои привязанность к практике джхан, стремления и прочее. Любые философские мысли и доказательства на сей счет - это неспособность увидеть жизнь вокруг, жизнь безвременную, вечную и бесконечную, не только собственную, ограниченную личными представлениями в персональном уме."?  И кто и что придумывает? Все каждое утро просыпаются, едят, пьют, ищут средства к существованию, думают и в конечном счете придумывают. И те, и эти. Кому нужны оправдания, тем, кто делает все то, что делают все (свои дела) и понимает, что так оно все устроено для всех, а значит не перед кем оправдываться? Или тому, кто стремится к неким пока не данным ему в непосредственном знании, а лишь в понятиях, словах таких как "ниббана", "пустота", "джхана", "просветление", "освобождение".... и указует на других пальцем, мол они не туда идут, делают не то и не к тому стремятся? 

Вы как-то перевернули все с ног на голову. Жизнь человеку каждому дана в непосредственном восприятии и не требует доказательств (оправданий). Ниббана не дана каждому в непосредственном восприятии, поэтому требует доказательств (оправданий). Я это к тому, что если привязанность к жизни и является грехом, то попытки убедить людей, что им не стоит к этой жизни привязываться являются не меньшим грехом.

----------

Solano (19.12.2008), Volt (17.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Кому нужны оправдания, тем, кто делает все то, что делают все (свои дела) и понимает, что так оно все устроено для всех, а значит не перед кем оправдываться?


Человек оправдывает своё существование через какую-либо философию, тем самым снимая с себя экзистенциальное беспокойство, опыт которого переживают все, только для одних он непосредственен и актуален (впоследствии преодолен через обретение знания), а для других может являться не распознаваемым.



> Я это к тому, что если привязанность к жизни и является грехом, то попытки убедить людей, что им не стоит к этой жизни привязываться являются не меньшим грехом.


Жизнь настолько удивительна, что в ней можно обойтись и без привязанностей )

----------


## Pavel

> Жизнь настолько удивительна, что в ней можно обойтись и без привязанностей )


Вам известно живое существо, которое является живым и не имеет привязанностей?

----------


## Pavel

> Человек оправдывает своё существование через какую-либо философию, тем самым снимая с себя экзистенциальное беспокойство, опыт которого переживают все, только для одних он непосредственен и актуален (впоследствии преодолен через обретение знания), а для других может являться не распознаваемым.


Человек рождается и живет, ничего не оправдывая, и не имея ни малейшего представления о философиях. Или новорожденный не человек? Или новорожденный не существует? Или новорожденный не обеспокоен ни чем?

Есть люди склонные к философии, а есть не склонные. Есть люди, выбравшие одну философию, а есть те, кто выбрал другую. Есть те, кто философией что-то оправдывает, а есть те, кто ничего ей оправдывать не собирается. Одни философией снимают беспокойство, а другие удовлетворяют любопытство.  :Smilie:  Одни философию считаю наукой, а другие искусством. Третьи ничего не знают о существовании философий.

----------

Solano (19.12.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вам известно живое существо, которое является живым и не имеет привязанностей?


Мне известно состояние, в котором привязанностей нет, я допускаю что те, кого называют буддами, находятся в подобном состоянии постоянно. 



> Человек рождается и живет, ничего не оправдывая, и не имея ни малейшего представления о философиях. Или новорожденный не человек? Или новорожденный не существует? Или новорожденный не обеспокоен ни чем?


Новорождённый действительно ещё не "человек разумный". 



> Есть люди склонные к философии, а есть не склонные. Есть люди, выбравшие одну философию, а есть те, кто выбрал другую. Есть те, кто философией что-то оправдывает, а есть те, кто ничего ей оправдывать не собирается. Одни философией снимают беспокойство, а другие удовлетворяют любопытство.  Одни философию считаю наукой, а другие искусством. Третьи ничего не знают о существовании философий.


Это не вопрос вкуса: одни любят философией увлечься на досуге, а другие рыбалкой. А вопрос поиска истины, без которой либо человек обеспокоен, либо занимается самообманом, либо прибывает в счастливом неведении. Всё это разные стадии невежества, а не удивительный пример разнообразия животного мира.

----------


## Pavel

> Это не вопрос вкуса: одни любят философией увлечься на досуге, а другие рыбалкой. А вопрос поиска истины, без которой либо человек обеспокоен, либо занимается самообманом, либо прибывает в счастливом неведении. Всё это разные стадии невежества, а не удивительный пример разнообразия животного мира.


Что заставляет Вас искать истину, когда Вы 1) обеспокоены (чем?); 2) занимаетесь самообманом (зачем?); 3) пребываете в счастливом неведении (от чего счастливы?).

----------


## Иван Ран

Не понял вопроса.

----------


## Zom

> Такое замечание: "после основы Ни Восприятия, Ни-Не-Восприятия" было известно и наставникам Сидхартхи, под руководством которых он изучал однонаправленное сосредоточение и этапы поглощенности.
> 
> И как то не стали они ни Архатами, ни анагами.


Аджан Брам проясняет этот вопрос так:




> Некоторые могут возразить, что первые учителя Будды, Алара Калама и Удака Рамапутта обучали джхане, потому что в текстах сказано, что они научили Бодхисаттву (будущего Будду) достижению состояния ничто и состояния ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия (МН 26). Хотя эти два состояния в ранних текстах никогда не называются джханами (термин arupa-jhana впервые появляется в намного более поздней комментаторской литературе), подразумевается, что их можно достичь только в том случае, если вначале пройти последовательно через каждую из четырёх джхан. Так знали ли эти учителя о четырёх джханах и обучали ли этому Бодхисаттву?
> 
> Если да, то почему Будда утверждает, что их методы не вели к ниббане (МН 26, 16), а джхана вела к ниббане (МН 36, 31; 52,4-7; 64,9-12)? И почему когда Бодхисаттва оставил аскетические практики и задался вопросом “Может ли быть какой-либо ещё путь к просветлению?” (МН 36, 30), он вспомнил о куда более давнем переживании джханы, когда он был мальчиком, нежели о недавнем и более интенсивном опыте джхан под руководством своих первых учителей? Тот, кто настаивает на мнении, что Алара Калама и Удака Рамапутта обучали джханам, должен вразумительно ответить на эти вопросы. 
> 
> Мнение, отвечающее на вопрос, чему же учили эти два учителя, поддерживающее утверждение Будды о неправильности их учения и, в то же время, восхваляющее эффективность джханы (МН 108, 27) заключается в том, что Удака Рамапутта и Алара Калама никогда не учили джхане, а те два бесформенных достижения, которые они излагали как высшую цель, были не настоящими, а искажёнными версиями подлинных состояний, известных со времён предыдущего Будды Кассапы. Подобно тому, как некоторые современные учителя говорят об определённом медитативном уровне и называют его “джханой”, хотя очевидно, что это ненастоящая джхана, или как некоторые колледжи отправляют по почте за деньги диплом, который не отражает истинного уровня образования, так и достижения Алара Каламы и Удака Рамапутты не могли быть подлинными. Настоящее достижение уровня ничто ведёт к просветлению (МН 52, 14), но иное переживание под тем же названием, которому обучал Алара Калама, не ведёт.





> О любой причиннообусловленной умственной деятельности.


Хех, любая умственная деятельность причинно обусловлена -)




> И если бы все сводилось к просто прекращению оной, то состояние Татхагаты можно было бы описать


Нет.




> А я то полагал, что третья Благородная - о танхе, которая и приводит к устранению причиннозависимого становления.


Всё верно, уничтожается жажда, уничтожается неведение, прекращаются все телесные и умственные конструкции.




> А из объяснения следует, что неведение постепенно исчерпывается как раз к концу телесной формы.


Нет, из объяснения этого не следует.




> Видимо не все так "просто". В данном повествовании Будда нигде не говорит о том, что это приводит к Ниббане


Нет, всё именно вот так вот просто.

Вот как поясняет Досточтимый Па Аук Саядо:




> Noble Truth of the Cessation of Suffering? ........... (dukkha nirodha§ ariyasacca§)
> • With ignorance’s [1] cessation ................ (avijjāya tveva asesavirāga nirodhā),
> • volitional formations [2] cease.............................................(saïkhāra nirodho);
> • with volitional formations’ cessation, consciousness [3] ceases;
> • with consciousness’s cessation, mentality-materiality[4] cease;
> • with mentality-materiality’s cessation, the six sense-bases [5] cease;
> • with the six sense-bases’ cessation, contact [6] ceases;
> • with contact’s cessation, feeling [7] ceases;
> • with feeling’s cessation, craving [8] ceases;
> ...


Когда вы на опыте увидели, что ум-и-тело прекращаются - вы просто не можете не стать анагами или архатом.
Аджан Брам также говорит, что если вы достигаете 1 джханы, и потом делаете её пересмотр, направляя ум к знанию
того, что в джхане исчезло, то многовероятно, что вы станете Сотапанной, потому что увидите, что в джхане
исчез "делающий", воля (cetana). А мы как правило интуитивно соотносим себя с волей. Я - это тот, кто делает, кто решает.
Соответственно, в куда более глубоких джханах вы ещё больше отколупываете слои своей личности, и рассмотрение этого
даёт глубочайшие прозрения.

Кстати, я хочу обратить внимание на то, как Будда "ушёл" - он сначала дошёл до 8 джханы, а затем спустился на первую и дошел до четвёртой, откуда и "ушёл". Я уверен на сто процентов, что это был последний урок Будды о том, как достигать освобождения.
В суттах Будда часто говорит о достижении 4 джханы и достижении 8-ой. После четвёртой внимательность получает суперсилу, на основе которой можно достичь прозрений (достаточно мощных для архатства, т.е. 100% просветления). А достижение 8 джханы и последующей ниродхи-самаппата - это процесс постепенного "отслоения", который естественным образом приводит к освобождению (пониманию истины Анатта).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (17.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Аджан Брам проясняет этот вопрос так:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				достижения Алара Каламы и Удака Рамапутты не могли быть подлинными. Настоящее достижение уровня ничто ведёт к просветлению (МН 52, 14), но иное переживание под тем же названием, которому обучал Алара Калама, не ведёт.


Остается лишь последний вопрос. Кто дал одинаковое название двум различным по сути практикам? Готама называл практику Каламы джханой или Калама ее так называл, а Будда Готама отрицал, что она таковой является? Кто придумал (или ошибся) одним словом называть две различные практики по сути?

----------


## Zom

> Кто дал одинаковое название двум различным по сути практикам? Готама называл практику Каламы джханой или Калама ее так называл, а Будда Готама отрицал, что она таковой является? Кто придумал (или ошибся) одним словом называть две различные практики по сути?


До Будды слова "джхана" вообще никто не употреблял.
Эти же (два упомянутых) состояния Будда джханами никогда не называл. Будда говорил только о четырех джханах. А состояния бесконечного пространства и далее - они перечислялись Буддой после четвёртой, потому в комментариях их стали тоже называть джханами - 5, 6 и далее - хотя правильнее говорить "Основа бесконечного сознания" и т.д., если соответствовать тому, как написано в самом каноне.

В каноне названия этих состояний обозначаются одинаково, из-за чего и распространено мнение, что Алара Калама и Удака Рамапутта учили джханам. Однако Аджан Брам подвергает такую точку зрения сомнению, приводя вообщем-то довольно весомые аргументы, причём с ссылками на сам канон.

В частности, он приводит в пример Панчала сутту, где говорится, что Будда открыл джхану (что соответственно означает, что Удака Рамапутта и Алара Калама не могли обучать джханам).
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....042.than.html

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (17.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Не понял вопроса.


Вопрос очень прост. Вы говорите о своем наблюдении, утверждаете, что ищете истину, а не просто следуете неким "вкусовым" пристрастиям. При этом Вы далее описываете знакомые Вам состояния того, кто, если не ищет истину, то их испытывает. Следовательно, он их испытывал до того момента, когда начал искать истину. Вот я и прошу Вас разъяснить, в каком из трех описанных Вами состояний (до поиска истины) и по какой причине возникла потребность искать истину.

----------


## Pavel

> В каноне названия этих состояний обозначаются одинаково, из-за чего и распространено мнение, что Алара Калама и Удака Рамапутта учили джханам. Однако Аджан Брам подвергает такую точку зрения сомнению, приводя вообщем-то довольно весомые аргументы, причём с ссылками на сам канон.


К сожалению, из его разъяснения не ясно, почему Будда предпочитал называть достижения Каламы теми же словами, что и свои, а вот более позднее (не Буддой сделанное) причисление этих состояний к джанам теперь вдруг стало доказательной базой того, что эти состояния Коламы джахами не являются. Конечно не являются, их таковыми и Будда не называл. Но и свои (не те четыре) тоже. А вот свои называл так же, как и состояния Коламы. Так где здесь логика Будды, если логика опирается на более поздние комментарии: "по всему видно, что эти состояния следует тоже называть джханами, и только джханы ведут к освобождению"?

----------

Solano (19.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Так где здесь логика Будды


А логика такова - он называет их так, потому что Алара Калама и Удака Рамапутта называли их так, считая эти состояния подлинными. 

Но вообще, кстати говоря, это уже оффтоп и с темой не связано -)

----------


## Pavel

> А логика такова - он называет их так, потому что Алара Калама и Удака Рамапутта называли их так, считая эти состояния подлинными. 
> 
> Но вообще, кстати говоря, это уже оффтоп и с темой не связано -)


Zom, вопрос уж очень интересный и важный. Буквально пару вопросов, не удаляйте (не удаляйтесь), а попробуйте ответить.

Считаете ли Вы возможной следующую ситуацию. Молодого человека родители обучают тому, что чай за завтраком тонизирует и создает бодрое состояние духа на весь день. Молодой человек взрослеет и открывает для себя кофе, как куда более эффективный напиток для достижения цели. При этом и цель он называет уже другую, например создание ощущение сытости на весь день. И теперь учит насыщению сытости, называет напиток, который следует употреблять для достижения этого ощущения сытости на весь день, чаем и говорит о том, что это родители его так научили этот напиток называть. ??? Что-то в таком объяснении не клеится...

----------

Solano (19.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Zom, вопрос уж очень интересный и важный. Буквально пару вопросов, не удаляйте (не удаляйтесь), а попробуйте ответить.


На самом деле нужно отдельную тему заводить, да ещё и в разделе Тхеравады.

Отвечая на ваш вопрос скажу так - пример некорретный, не очень удачный с чаем, кофе и родителями, поэтому объясняться тут не буду. Вы лучше подумайте над цитатой Аджана Брама.

----------

Pavel (17.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> На самом деле нужно отдельную тему заводить, да ещё и в разделе Тхеравады.


Мне кажется, оно того стоит. Думаю, что Топпер сможет перенести в другую тему часть этой, начиная с высказывания Памкина.




> Отвечая на ваш вопрос скажу так - пример некорретный, не очень удачный с чаем, кофе и родителями, поэтому объясняться тут не буду.


Там и обсудим корректность примера.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вопрос очень прост. Вы говорите о своем наблюдении, утверждаете, что ищете истину, а не просто следуете неким "вкусовым" пристрастиям. При этом Вы далее описываете знакомые Вам состояния того, кто, если не ищет истину, то их испытывает. Следовательно, он их испытывал до того момента, когда начал искать истину. Вот я и прошу Вас разъяснить, в каком из трех описанных Вами состояний (до поиска истины) и по какой причине возникла потребность искать истину.


Вы хотите чтобы я вам разъяснил по какой причине человек задаёт себе вопрос: для чего я существую? Я считаю что, по причине не реализации своего потенциала.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мнение, отвечающее на вопрос, чему же учили эти два учителя, поддерживающее утверждение Будды о неправильности их учения и, в то же время, восхваляющее эффективность джханы (МН 108, 27) заключается в том, что Удака Рамапутта и Алара Калама никогда не учили джхане, а те два бесформенных достижения, которые они излагали как высшую цель, были не настоящими, а искажёнными версиями подлинных состояний, известных со времён предыдущего Будды Кассапы. Подобно тому, как некоторые современные учителя говорят об определённом медитативном уровне и называют его “джханой”, хотя очевидно, что это ненастоящая джхана, или как некоторые колледжи отправляют по почте за деньги диплом, который не отражает истинного уровня образования, так и достижения Алара Каламы и Удака Рамапутты не могли быть подлинными. Настоящее достижение уровня ничто ведёт к просветлению (МН 52, 14), но иное переживание под тем же названием, которому обучал Алара Калама, не ведёт.


Интересная аргументация... Учение наставников Будды не является "неправильным". Оно просто не несет *окончательного* Освобождения.

Про то, что это некие искаженные дхьяны со времен Будды Кашьяпы... Эти предположения чем то подтверждаются?

А то, кто и чем называет - вообще лирика не по теме... 




> Хех, любая умственная деятельность причинно обусловлена -)


Так уж и любая? Что то Татхагата не сильно распространялся о присущей ему умственной деятельности.

----------


## Pavel

> Про то, что это некие искаженные дхьяны со времен Будды Кашьяпы... Эти предположения чем то подтверждаются?
> 
> А то, кто и чем называет - вообще лирика не по теме...


Что касается подтверждений, то оно уже описано в качестве логического заключения: если не достиг, то и метод не тот, искаженный. Это уже не предположение, а логическое заключение, подтверждение.

Что касается вопроса неважности того, кто и что чем называет, то... 
Хочу обратить внимание на то, что совокупность всех грамматических форм одного слова образует его парадигму, которая представляет собой в свою очередь совокупность ценностей, методов, технических навыков и средств, принятых в  сообществе в рамках устоявшейся традиции мышления в определенный период времени. 

По этой причине к слову стоит относиться с должным уважением и вниманием, чтобы не впасть в "сотрясание воздуха" звуками, не наполненными каким-либо адекватным времени и культуре смыслом. Обычно слова (названия) используются для обозначения понятий (понятого), а не являются самостоятельной, отвлеченной от выражаемой идеи или концепции звуковой единицей. По этой причине, когда один и тот же человек называет напитки в двух стаканах чаем, и мы подразумеваем, что он знает все напитки и содержимое всех стаканов, то не остается оснований предполагать, что в одном из стаканов на самом деле кофе. Единственным основанием для этого предположения как раз может стать заявление: "Какая разница, что и как называть - это всего лишь слова".

----------

Solano (19.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что касается подтверждений, то оно уже описано в качестве логического заключения: если не достиг, то и метод не тот, искаженный. Это уже не предположение, а логическое заключение, подтверждение.


Это логическое заключение базируется на спорном тезисе "достижение и последующий выход из оной дхьяны ведет к тому, что человек становится Архатом или анагами"... Все ли тхеравадинские наставники согласятся с этим утверждением?

----------

Solano (19.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Это логическое заключение базируется на спорном тезисе "достижение и последующий выход из оной дхьяны ведет к тому, что человек становится Архатом или анагами"... Все ли тхеравадинские наставники согласятся с этим утверждением?


Согласен, вопрос такой правомочен, хотя и несколько странный в том смысле, что есть ли вообще хоть одна из ветвей в буддизме, про которую можно было бы сказать, что все ее Учителя едины во взгляде на методологический вопрос. 

Тема выделена отдельно в разделе Тхеравады. Надеюсь, что там и последуют ответы на возникшие вопросы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Согласен, вопрос такой правомочен, хотя и несколько странный в том смысле, что есть ли вообще хоть одна из ветвей в буддизме, про которую можно было бы сказать, что все ее Учителя едины во взгляде на методологический вопрос. 
> 
> Тема выделена отдельно в разделе Тхеравады. Надеюсь, что там и последуют ответы на возникшие вопросы.


Пусть не все, но хотя бы существенная часть.

----------


## Zom

> Интересная аргументация... Учение наставников Будды не является "неправильным". Оно просто не несет окончательного Освобождения.
> 
> Про то, что это некие искаженные дхьяны со времен Будды Кашьяпы... Эти предположения чем то подтверждаются?
> 
> А то, кто и чем называет - вообще лирика не по теме...


Тогда сильвупле, ответьте вразумительно на вопрос Аджана Брама:




> почему Будда утверждает, что их методы не вели к ниббане (МН 26, 16), а джхана вела к ниббане (МН 36, 31; 52,4-7; 64,9-12)? И почему когда Бодхисаттва оставил аскетические практики и задался вопросом “Может ли быть какой-либо ещё путь к просветлению?” (МН 36, 30), он вспомнил о куда более давнем переживании джханы, когда он был мальчиком, нежели о недавнем и более интенсивном опыте джхан под руководством своих первых учителей?


Плюс ко всему объясните Панчала Сутту, в которой говорится, что Будда открыл джхану:

"Truly in a confining place, *he found an opening* —
the one of extensive wisdom, *the awakened one who awakened to jhana*, the chief bull, withdrawn, the sage."

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....042.than.html




> Так уж и любая? Что то Татхагата не сильно распространялся о присущей ему умственной деятельности.


Ну вот давайте теперь ещё поговорим о чем Татхагата НЕ распространялся -)))
Если помните, то он распространялся только о том, что требуется для достижения Ниббаны и не распространялся на все прочие темы, не имеющие к этому никакого отношения.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (18.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> почему Будда утверждает, что их методы не вели к ниббане (МН 26, 16), а джхана вела к ниббане (МН 36, 31; 52,4-7; 64,9-12)? И почему когда Бодхисаттва оставил аскетические практики и задался вопросом “Может ли быть какой-либо ещё путь к просветлению?” (МН 36, 30), он вспомнил о куда более давнем переживании джханы, когда он был мальчиком, нежели о недавнем и более интенсивном опыте джхан под руководством своих первых учителей?


Все аналогично ответу на вопросы: созерцание разлагающегося трупа ведет к Ниббане или не ведет? Если не ведет, то почему это практикуется? Если ведет, то почему разлагающиеся трупы не созерцают вплоть до обретения Освобождения?

Наставники Бодхисаттвы считали, что это и есть Освобождение (соответственно, для них - методы правильные). Бодхисаттва посчитал. что это не есть *окончательное* Освобождение.

Т.е. будучи мальчиком он пережил опыт "правильной джханы", которую, вспоминая, четко отделил от "как бы джхан", но не джхан вовсе?

Имхо, какие то домыслы в стиле толкований узоров кофейной гущи.

----------

Solano (19.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

Что-то вы сами кофейную гущу ворошите -)
Причем тут трупы, когда говорится - "их методы не ведут к ниббане, а джана ведёт" ? Если и то и то джханы, то незачем делать такие утверждения.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что-то вы сами кофейную гущу ворошите -)
> Причем тут трупы, когда говорится - "их методы не ведут к ниббане, а джана ведёт" ? Если и то и то джханы, то незачем делать такие утверждения.


Созерцание трупов, описанное в Сатипатхане сутте "тоже ведет к Ниббане". Но не является самодостаточным средством ее достижения.

И правильная речь Благородного Восьмеричного ведет к Ниббане, но не является самодостаточным методом ее достижения.

К Нибанне много чего "ведет". 

P.S. Вася купил билет в Питербург. Билет - это важная часть путешествия в этот город. Но покупка билета - это не единственное мероприятие, которого достаточно для того, чтобы достичь цели вояжа.




> Ну вот давайте теперь ещё поговорим о чем Татхагата НЕ распространялся -)))
> Если помните, то он распространялся только о том, что требуется для достижения Ниббаны и не распространялся на все прочие темы, не имеющие к этому никакого отношения.


Извините, но есть конкретные указание, что Татхагатой было изложено лишь то, что служило вполне конкретным целям, а не "каким оно является на самом деле" для людей, богов, Архатов и  Татхагат.

Посему телеги в стиле "любое восприятие обусловлено" не прокатывают потому, что *полной картины* относительно способов воспринимать тех же Татхагат просто нет!




> Плюс ко всему объясните Панчала Сутту, в которой говорится, что Будда открыл джхану:


...
As he was sitting there, he said to Ven. Ananda, "*This has been said by Pañcalacanda the deva's son*: 'Truly in a confining place, he found an opening —
the one of extensive wisdom,
the awakened one who awakened to jhana,
...

Как то не заметил слов насчет того, что "Я, Татхагата, открыл"...

+ awakened to jhana вполне можно трактовать, как "реализовал, осуществил, достиг" (помнится, тем и отличались наставники Бодхисаттвы, что способности одного не позволяли достичь того, что реализовал второй...) Оригинал на пали мог бы пролить свет на то, *что имел в виду Pañcalacanda*.

----------


## Zom

> К Нибанне много чего "ведет".


Верно. И Будда говорит, что "джханы", обучаемые Алара Каламой и Рамапуттой не ведут к просветлению, а джханы Будды ведут. В этом смысл.




> Извините, но есть конкретные указание, что Татхагатой было изложено лишь то, что служило вполне конкретным целям, а не "каким оно является на самом деле" для людей, богов, Архатов и Татхагат.


Вот именно, что есть указания, объяснения - и очень чёткие. А всё остальное уже из области собственной фантазии (например про некий Ум Будды, который отличен от ума существ).




> Как то не заметил слов насчет того, что "Я, Татхагата, открыл"...


Разумеется, потому что об этом говорит Ананда. И он подтверждает это, разъясняя в чём открытие Будды (и описывает все джханы + ниродхи-самаппати).

Более того, и сам Будда это подтверждает.
Вот еще одна сутта (Панчалачандо сутта)
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....007.than.html

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (18.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Верно. И Будда говорит, что "джханы", обучаемые Алара Каламой и Рамапуттой не ведут к просветлению, а джханы Будды ведут. В этом смысл.


Давайте конкретно по тексту сравнивать цитаты.

P.S. Чтобы точно выяснить, кто конкретно и что говорил. 






> Вот именно, что есть указания, объяснения - и очень чёткие. А всё остальное уже из области собственной фантазии (например про некий Ум Будды, который отличен от ума существ).


Еще раз: какой ум у Татхагаты и как фунционирует восприятие Татхагаты - мы не знаем. И к Татхагате данные указания могут не иметь никакого отношения.





> Разумеется, потому что об этом говорит Ананда. И он подтверждает это, разъясняя в чём открытие Будды (и описывает все джханы + ниродхи-самаппати).


Извините, еще раз: приведенная вами цитата есть то, что было сказано by Pañcalacanda...

----------


## Pavel

> Тогда сильвупле, ответьте вразумительно на вопрос Аджана Брама.


Мне кажется, что сам вопрос задан таким образом, что не подразумевает, что на него может быть дан удовлетворительный ответ. К таким же вопросам можно отнести и такой: "Тогда вразумительно объясните, почему, раз джханы ведут к Освобождению (к Ниббане), то по какой причине в Восьмеричном пути им не нашлось места, а говорится о правильном понимании, правильной речи, правильном сосредоточении, правильных средствах к существованию..., но не о правильных джханах?" Не смотря на то, что вопрос носит не риторический характер, ответ на него предполагает некое общее понимание Учения, а не набор ссылок на сутты, из которого можно сделать окончательный удовлетворительный вывод.

Думаю, что для всех совершенно очевидно, что Учение Будды Готамы - это учение об окончательном освобождении от страданий и Пути, к этому освобождению ведущему. Суть этого Пути в праведной жизни, а не правильных психофизических упражнениях, что зафиксировано в Срединном Пути. При этом психофизическим практикам есть свое место в этой праведной жизни, принижать их значение не стоит, но и придавать им значение большее, чем ему отводится в Каноне, было бы серьезной ошибкой. 

У меня есть свое видение причин, по которым именно психофизическим практикам сегодня уделяется столь пристальное внимание и порой придается значение метода, ведущего к Ниббане. Дело в том, что учение получает свое максимальное распространение в мирской среде, для которой существование монашеское неприемлемо. И если Будда говорил, что "мирянин - никогда, а только через отшельничество...", и не говорил, что "только через достижение джхан...", то мирянин и "мирской" учитель становятся обоюдозаинтересованы в некой "подмене" акцентов от образа жизни к образу психофизических упражнений ("Через тренировки - к силе и сноровке"). Таким образом в мирской среде крепко укореняется мнение, что "практика - все, нравственный образ жизни - ничто", что достаточно выполнять упражнения под руководством реализованного учителя, а все остальное возникнет само собой по мере продвижения от одной джханы к другой, как в компьютерной игре от одного уровня к другому - таким образом защищен мирской образ жизни, привязанность к определенному существованию в рамках избыточного потребления.

----------

Solano (19.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Тогда вразумительно объясните, почему, раз джханы ведут к Освобождению (к Ниббане), то по какой причине в Восьмеричном пути им не нашлось места


Здравствуйте приехали -) Как же это не нашлось места, когда совершенно определённо нашлось.

В известнейшей Махасатипаттхана Сутте Будда разъясняет все ступени Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. И про последнее звено - восьмое - *Правильное Сосредоточение* - он говорит так:




> А что такое *правильное сосредоточение*? При этом монах, – совершенно непривязанный к чувственности (кама), непривязанный к неискусным качествам (акусала-дхамма), – входит и остается в первой джхане: восторг (пити) и удовольствие (сукха), рожденные непривязанностью, сопровождаемые рассуждением (витакка) и изучением (вичара).
> 
> С остановкой рассуждения и изучения, он входит и остается во второй джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рожденные сосредоточением (самадхи-джам), объединение сознания (четасо экодибхавам), свободным от рассуждения и изучения, внутренняя уверенность (аджджхаттам-сампасаданам).
> 
> С угасанием восторга (пити), он пребывает в безмятежном наблюдении (упекха), с памятованием (сати) и осознанностью (сампаджання); и испытывает физическое удовольствие (сукха). Он входит и остается в третьей джхане, и о нем благородные говорят: "В удовольствии живет тот, кто безмятежно наблюдает и распознает".
> 
> С отбрасыванием удовольствия и страдания, – так же, как перед этим исчезли радость и горе, – он входит и остается в четвертой джхане: памятовании, очищенном безмятежным наблюдением (упекха-сати-париcуддхи), ни удовольствии, ни страдании (адуккхам-асукха): вот что называется правильным сосредоточением.
> 
> Вот что называется благородной истиной о пути практики, ведущем к прекращению страданий.






> Таким образом в мирской среде крепко укореняется мнение, что "практика - все, нравственный образ жизни - ничто", что достаточно выполнять упражнения под руководством реализованного учителя, а все остальное возникнет само собой по мере продвижения от одной джханы к другой, как в компьютерной игре от одного уровня к другому - таким образом защищен мирской образ жизни, привязанность к определенному существованию в рамках избыточного потребления.


Если кто-то так думает, то он сильно ошибается - потому что без очищения нравственности и осмысления пути (выстраивания прочной базы понимания) невозможно достичь никаких джхан. И руководство реализованного учителя вам не поможет, если у вас в голове и по-жизни полный беспорядок и бардак. Сначала уладьте свою мирскую жизнь, научитесь красиво себя вести, научитесь не создавать проблем себе и проблем другим. Вот когда пройдёте этот этап практики - тогда - возможно - сможете достичь первой джханы "совершенно непривязанный к чувственности, непривязанный к неискусным качествам". А с красным флагом и криком ура до джханы вы не доберётесь. 

Джханы - хоть и обязательная составляющая, но это далеко не первичный этап. А все мои изложения на БФ по-поводу джхан касаются не второго утверждения из этих, а первого, потому что широко распространено мнение, что джханы вообще не нужны, или без них можно легко обойтись, а посему есть "другие методы, пути" и т.д. и т.п. Именно с такой позицией я не согласен, а не с той, что остальные факторы пути незначимы и только джхана значима. Напротив - Будда говорил, что только Восьмеричный Путь ведёт к Освождению - а не двоичный, пятеричный или шестеричный. А в Восьмеричный Путь входит практика джхан - хочется вам этого, или нет - о чём и фрагмент из Махасатипаттхана сутты.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

Интересные моменты:

1. Samma samadhi как то ограничено четвертой дхьяной. И ни о каком достижении и возвращении из confining place речи не идет. Может это говорит о том, что достаточной 4-й? 

Ну а достижение confining place... Некоторые хорошо вырезают по дереву, другие - песни поют...

2. Основополагающим элементом 8БП все же является samma dithi, вокруг которого и выстраиваются остальные качества и элементы оного Пути.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...thi/index.html



> ...
> [Kaccayana:] "Lord, 'Right view, right view,' it is said. To what extent is there right view?"
> 
> [The Buddha:] "By & large, Kaccayana, this world is supported by (takes as its object) a polarity, that of existence & non-existence. But when *one sees the origination of the world as it actually is* with right discernment, 'non-existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one. When *one sees the cessation of the world as it actually* is with right discernment, 'existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one.
> ...
> "One tries to abandon wrong view & to enter into right view: This is one's right effort. One is mindful to abandon wrong view & to enter & remain in right view: This is one's right mindfulness. *Thus these three qualities — right view, right effort, & right mindfulness — run & circle around right view.*


Следовательно, samma samadhi - всего лишь вспомогательный элемент, а не основное средство обретения окончательного Освобождения. А вот то, что сказал Будда Кашьяпе, -= samma dithi =- - это развивается благодаря випассане, а не созерцанию касин до момента прекращения восприятия (halt ума). 

Цель снайпера - поразить объект. Самадхи снайпера - лишь необходимое условие достижения цели.

----------

Pavel (20.12.2008), Solano (19.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> 1. Samma samadhi как то ограничено четвертой дхьяной. И ни о каком достижении и возвращении из confining place речи не идет. Может это говорит о том, что достаточной 4-й?


Верно. Достаточно и четвёртой. Просто после четвёртой вы можете пойти по пути большего крена в сторону практики прозрения - и за счёт мощной осознанности после-четвёртой джханы пробиться сквозь пучины иллюзий. А можете ещё больше отбрасывать "своё", продвигаясь по высшим "джханам" и достигнув в итоге ниродха-самапатти, где вообще нет ничего "своего", и тогда естественным образом видите анатта. Можно и так и так.




> Основополагающим элементом 8БП все же является samma dithi, вокруг которого и выстраиваются остальные качества и элементы оного Пути.


Всё верно. Именно - осново-полагающим, т.е. создающим основу. Без основы никакого значимого продвижения не будет, это подобно тому, как строить дом на песке. Именно поэтому это первый фактор пути.




> Следовательно, samma samadhi - всего лишь вспомогательный элемент, а не основное средство обретения окончательного Освобождения. А вот то, что сказал Будда Кашьяпе, -= samma dithi =- - это развивается благодаря випассане


Все элементы "воспомогательные". Это всё единая неразрывная связка - весь Срединный или Восьмеричный Благородный Путь. Иногда его подразделяют на 3 элемента - Нравственность-Сосредоточение-Мудрость. И рассматривать надо это в виде "равностороннего треугольника", где все углы равны, где всё важно, и нет каких-то "неважных" частей.

Все части равно важны.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.12.2008), Pavel (20.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Верно. Достаточно и четвёртой. Просто после четвёртой вы можете пойти по пути большего крена в сторону практики прозрения - и за счёт мощной осознанности после-четвёртой джханы пробиться сквозь пучины иллюзий. А можете ещё больше отбрасывать "своё", продвигаясь по высшим "джханам" и достигнув в итоге ниродха-самапатти, где вообще нет ничего "своего", и тогда естественным образом видите анатта. Можно и так и так.


Где написано, что в ниродха-самапати "нет ничего своего" (восприятие остановлено, но карма никуда не делась; остановка восприятия на на прошлую карму не влияет)? Насколько я понял, "все свое" после возобновления восприятия при выходе из "того самого места" остается при практикующем.

Сдал в камеру хранения - отключился - восстановил восприятия -> опа! ты опять в камере хранения и все барахлишко при тебе...




> И рассматривать надо это в виде "равностороннего треугольника", где все углы равны, где всё важно, и нет каких-то "неважных" частей.


А этот тезис откуда? Есть ли слова Будды в подтверждение данного утверждения?

----------


## Zom

> Где написано, что в ниродха-самапати "нет ничего своего" (восприятие остановлено, но карма никуда не делась; остановка восприятия на на прошлую карму не влияет)? Насколько я понял, "все свое" после возобновления восприятия при выходе из "того самого места" остается при практикующем.


Потому что это самая суть этого состояния. Прошлая карма никуда не девается, всё верно - она работает даже на Будду. Но после выхода, возобновления восприятия, как раз-таки уже есть видение, что нет ничего своего. Я точную ссылку на сутту или сутты не приведу сейчас, но уверен, что именно в самом каноне есть информация о том, что после ниродха-самапатти есть только 2 варианта развития - не-возвращение либо архатство. Просто данное утверждение я встречал у многих авторитетных учителей, и уверен, что это не просто их гипотезы. Нужно поискать соответствующие сутты или сутту.




> А этот тезис откуда? Есть ли слова Будды в подтверждение данного утверждения?


Есть утверждение Будды, что полное просветление достигается с совершенством (100% развитием) всех 8 ступеней Благородного Пути. Нельзя достичь архатства и при этом не быть совершенным в одном из "звеньев".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Потому что это самая суть этого состояния. Прошлая карма никуда не девается, всё верно - она работает даже на Будду. Но после выхода, возобновления восприятия, как раз-таки уже есть видение, что нет ничего своего. Я точную ссылку на сутту или сутты не приведу сейчас, но уверен, что именно в самом каноне есть информация о том, что после ниродха-самапатти есть только 2 варианта развития - не-возвращение либо архатство. Просто данное утверждение я встречал у многих авторитетных учителей, и уверен, что это не просто их гипотезы. Нужно поискать соответствующие сутты или сутту.


Тогда бы samma-samadhi определенно должно быть пост 8-й ступенью, а не 4-й.






> Есть утверждение Будды, что полное просветление достигается с совершенством (100% развитием) всех 8 ступеней Благородного Пути. Нельзя достичь архатства и при этом не быть совершенным в одном из "звеньев".


Опять же, на примере samma-samadhi... Совершенной 8-й не требуется.

----------


## Zom

> Тогда бы samma-samadhi определенно должно быть пост 8-й ступенью, а не 4-й.


4-й джханы достаточно для (полного) получения просветления (архатства), о чём выше уже и сказал.
Можно выбирать - либо практиковать сатипаттхану на основе 4-ой джханы, либо углубиться по джханам до конца.




> Совершенной 8-й не требуется.


Не требуется. Но 4-ая требуется.

----------


## Solano

> Тогда сильвупле, ответьте вразумительно на вопрос Аджана Брама:
> 
> Цитата:почему Будда утверждает, что их методы не вели к ниббане (МН 26, 16), а джхана вела к ниббане (МН 36, 31; 52,4-7; 64,9-12)? И почему когда Бодхисаттва оставил аскетические практики и задался вопросом “Может ли быть какой-либо ещё путь к просветлению?” (МН 36, 30), он вспомнил о куда более давнем переживании джханы, когда он был мальчиком, нежели о недавнем и более интенсивном опыте джхан под руководством своих первых учителей?


Я попытаюсь)

Их методы не вели к Нибанне, т.к. они не включали в себя Восьмеричный Благородный Путь (либо не были частью его же). И, соответственно, не могли способствовать пониманию 4БИ и реализации поставленных ими задач.

Бхагаван Будда оставил аскетические практики и задался вопросом “Может ли быть какой-либо ещё путь к просветлению?” потому что эти практики не вели к прямому виденью, оставлению, Ниббане. 
(МН 26: Арьяпариесана Сутта)

+ я бы не советовал снова всё сводить к вхождению в джханы. :Cool:

----------


## Solano

> Можно выбирать - либо практиковать сатипаттхану на основе 4-ой джханы, либо углубиться по джханам до конца.


Вопрос - как вообще можно практиковать сатипаттану на основе джханы?

Как Вы будете осознавать, к примеру, положения тела при передвижении? Если правильная концентрация - это *только* джхана, то как Вы объясните пример Досточтимого Ананды, который пережил Просветление, занимаясь сатипатанной, вовремя движения? А именно - ложась спать? 
Не стоя и не лёжа полностью?

*Как вообще можно активно передвигаться в джхане?* 

А ведь, если правильное сосредоточение - это только джхана, то не достиг бы Дост. Ананда Просветления. 

*А Он его достиг.*

----------


## Поляков

> как Вы объясните пример Досточтимого Ананды, который пережил Просветление, занимаясь сатипатанной, вовремя движения? А именно - ложась спать?


Сорри за оффтоп, но потому что он практиковал дзэн  :Big Grin: :

Ananda’s distress at being barred from the First Council is described: “I served the Buddha with utmost sincerity, never breaking the precepts, so why haven’t I attained enlightenment?” He couldn’t understand, since more than anyone, he had a faithful mind, and was confident that he lived correctly, meticulously acting in accord with the rules of discipline. 

As he wandered through the whole night, he asked himself over and over again, “Why? Why? Why?” By dawn he was exhausted, and went to lie down. The very moment before his head touched the wooden pillow, he attained the state of enlightenment. With joy, he returned directly to the Bimbila cave where the council was being held. He knocked at the door, and then entered the room through the keyhole.

----------

PampKin Head (21.12.2008), Solano (19.12.2008)

----------


## Fuerth

> Вопрос - как вообще можно практиковать сатипаттану на основе джханы?


На основе - сразу по выходу из джханы.
Как раз наш Аджан об этом говорил - если не знать куда направить ум после выхода из джханы (не будем про из 8-ой), то и смысла в них нет. Те, кто погружаются в блаженство - упускают смысл и шанс получить прозрение.

----------


## Pavel

> 4-й джханы достаточно для (полного) получения просветления (архатства), о чём выше уже и сказал.


Дело как раз в том, что ни 4-й ни 8-й джхан не достаточно для Освобождения и даже не достаточно, чтобы освободиться хоть на время от страдания в момент пребывания в джханах. Об этом однозначно свидетельствует *Aнгуттара Никая IX.34
Ниббанасукха сутта
Счастье Ниббаны*



> И при этом монах, – совершенно непривязанный к чувственности (кама), непривязанный к неумелым качествам (акусала-дхамма), – входит и остается в первой джхане... Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным с чувственностью (кама), это несчастье для него. Точно так же, как боль возникает как несчастье для здорового человека, точно так же внимание к связанным с чувственностью восприятиям - это несчастье для него. А Благословенный сказал, что любое несчастье - это страдание (дуккха). Так что с помощью таких умозаключений можно понять, насколько приятно Освобождение (ниббана).
> 
> Далее монах, с остановкой направленного мышления (витакка) и аналитического мышления (вичара), входит и остается во второй джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рожденные сосредоточением (самадхи-джам), объединение сознания (четасо экодибхавам), свободным от направленной мысли и анализа, внутренняя уверенность (аджджхаттам-сампасаданам). Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным с направленным мышлением (витакка), это несчастье для него... 
> 
> Далее монах, с угасанием восторга (пити), пребывает в беспристрастии (упеккха), с осознанностью (сати) и бдительностью (сампаджанна); и испытывает физическое удовольствие (сукха). Он входит и остается в третьей джхане, и о нем благородные говорят: "В удовольствии живет тот, кто беспристрастен и осознает". Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным с восторгом (пити), это несчастье для него... 
> 
> Далее монах, с отбрасыванием удовольствия и страдания, – так же, как перед этим исчезли радость и горе, – входит и остается в четвертой джхане: осознанности, очищенной беспристрастием (упеккха-сати-париcуддхи), ни удовольствии, ни страдании (адуккхам-асукха). Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным с беспристрастием (упеккха), это несчастье для него... 
> 
> Далее монах, полностью выйдя за пределы восприятий (физической) формы, с исчезновением восприятий сопротивления, и не обращая внимания на восприятия разнообразия, думая: "Бесконечное пространство", входит и пребывает в сфере бесконечности пространства. Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным с формой (рупа), это несчастье для него... 
> ...


Более того, я хочу вернуть Вас к аргументации Аджана Брама, который строит свое логическое объяснение того, что Калама не достигал истинных джхан именно на том, что тот не достиг архатства. Нет архатства - нет истинных джхан, а именно 8-ой. Это вступает в откровенное противоречие с Вашим же утверждением о том, что достаточно четырех и тем более вступает в откровенное противоречие со словами Будды, который описывает возможность пребывания в любой из джхан и при этом сохранении привязанностей, а следовательно страдания.

Что касается слов Будды о том, какое сосредоточение считается правильным, то я бы хотел обратить внимание на слова Будды, которые неоднократно им повторялись в его суттах, когда он ходил из города в город: "Лишь сосредоточение, основанное на нравственности дает мудрость, которая дает плод."
Я напоминаю об этих словах Будды, чтобы обратить внимание на то, что под "правильным сосредоточением" может пониматься вовсе не как "правильная практика тренировки" сосредоточения.
Сам Будда Готама указывает на то, что практика достижения джхан - это практика тренировки в стрельбе из лука по соломенной мешени. Эта "стрельба" не является залогом успеха.
*Aнгуттара Никая IX.36
Джхана сутта*



> Представьте, что лучник или ученик лучника тренируется на соломенном чучеле или груде глины, чтобы вскоре научиться стрелять на далекое расстояние, быстро и точно выпускать одну стрелу за другой, и пробивать большие предметы. Аналогично монах... входит и остается в первой джхане: восторг (пити) и счастье (сукха), рожденные уединением, сопровождаемые рассуждением (витакка) и изучением (вичара). Он рассматривает любые происходящие в ней явления, связанные с формой, чувством, восприятиями, конструкциями, и сознанием, как непостоянные, приносящие страдание, как болезнь, бедствие, стрелу, как болезненные, как несчастье, как чуждые, как разрушение, как пустые, как безличные. Он отвлекает свой ум от этих явлений, и тогда направляет свой ум на бессмертный элемент: "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)".


 Однако, если же монах сосредоточен на праведной жизни, то залог успеха есть, не взирая на то, что он и не следует истинной (правильной) практике. 

Вот как эта мысль звучит в сутте *Subhaddaparibbājakavatthu* 


> Лишены истинного аскетизма системы других учителей. Но если, Субхадда, монахи живут праведно, то мир не лишится архатов.


По этой перичине я с уверенностью говорю о том, что, опираясь на слова Готамы о том, что правильное сосредоточение - это.... ,далее по тексту описание достижения четырех джхан, человек попадает в ловушку использования слов "правильное сосредоточение", не понимая, что в Срединном пути эти слова обозначают праведные свойства, а в случае описания джхан правильную практику тренировки обретения праведных свойств (сосредоточения).
Под правильным же сосредоточением в Срединном пути подразумевается приобретение важного свойства, защищающего человека от отвлечений от праведности.
Так говорится о правильном сосредоточении в
*Дигха Никая 10
Субха сутта*




> 2.1. – "Каков же, почтенный Ананда, этот праведный свод предписаний о сосредоточенности, который хвалил досточтимый Готама, которым он возбуждал, в котором наставлял и утверждал людей?"
> 
> – "Как же, юноша, монах охраняет врата жизненных способностей?
> 
> Вот, юноша, видя глазом образ, монах не влечется к внешним признакам, не влечется к его подробностям. Он действует так, чтобы сдерживать причину, благодаря которой алчность, неудовлетворенность, греховные и нехорошие свойства устремляются на не сдерживающего способность зрения. Он следит за способностью зрения, в способности зрения он достигает воздержанности. Слыша ухом звук, он не влечется к внешним признакам, не влечется к его подробностям. Он действует так, чтобы сдерживать причину, благодаря которой алчность, неудовлетворенность, греховные и нехорошие свойства устремляются на не сдерживающего способность слуха. Он следит за способностью слуха, в способности слуха он достигает воздержанности. Обоняя носом запах, он не влечется к внешним признакам, не влечется к его подробностям. Он действует так, чтобы сдерживать причину, благодаря которой алчность, неудовлетворенность, греховные и нехорошие свойства устремляются на не сдерживающего способность обоняния. Он следит за способностью обоняния, в способности обоняния он достигает воздержанности. Чувствуя языком вкус, он не влечется к внешним признакам, не влечется к его подробностям. Он действует так, чтобы сдерживать причину, благодаря которой алчность, неудовлетворенность, греховные и нехорошие свойства устремляются на не сдерживающего способность вкуса. Он следит за способностью вкуса, в способности вкуса он достигает воздержанности. Осязая телом прикосновение, он не влечется к внешним признакам, не влечется к его подробностям. Он действует так, чтобы сдерживать причину, благодаря которой алчность, неудовлетворенность, греховные и нехорошие свойства устремляются на не сдерживающего способность осязания. 
> 
> Он следит за способностью осязания, в способности осязания он достигает воздержанности. Получая разумом представление, он не влечется к внешним признакам, не влечется к его подробностям. Он действует так, чтобы сдерживать причину, благодаря которой алчность, неудовлетворенность, греховные и нехорошие свойства устремляются на не сдерживающего способность разума. Он следит за способностью разума, в способности разума он достигает воздержанности. Наделенный этой праведной воздержанностью в жизненных способностях он испытывает неуязвимое внутренне счастье. Таким, юноша, бывает монах, охраняющий врата жизненных способностей.


Таким образом совершенно очевидно указывается на то, что под "правильным сосредоточением" должно понимать "сосредоточение на праведной воздержанности". Заметьте, что в предписаниях о правильном сосредоточении не нашлось места предписанию о выполнении практики достижения джхан. Уверен, что это по той причине, что таковая не является обязательным действием, ведущим к Освобождению (Ниббане).

----------

Solano (20.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

Для тех, кто не любит длинных постов,  :Smilie:  коротко сформулирую свои выводы:

1) Есть все основания считать, что под "правильным сосредоточением" подразумевается сосредоточение на нравственности;
2) Есть все основания считать, что слова "правильное сосредоточение" по отношению к практике достижения джхан - это не слова о сосредоточении, необходимом для достижения архатства, а слова о полезной ("правильной" именно в этом смысле) практике;
3) Есть все основания считать, что для достижения архатства необходимо совершенствование в праведной жизни, а не в медитативных практиках. Это совершенствование может использовать различные практики аскезы (у разных учвителей они и отличаются), но архатство не зависит от практики, а зависит от правильного представления о цели и природе возникновения страданий. Практика достижения джхан не раскрывает природы возникновения страданий и для этого не предназначена.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> 1) Есть все основания считать, что под "правильным сосредоточением" подразумевается *сосредоточение на нравственности*;


Павел. Спасибо за Ваши ценные сообщения. Во время их чтения появляется новая возможность еще раз все хорошенько разложить по косточкам и пересмотреть. Однако цитата:




> *"Лишь сосредоточение, основанное на нравственности дает мудрость, которая дает плод."*


мной, например, услышана как "*Лишь сосредоточение, основу которому дает нравственность*, *способно открыть мудрость, которая приносит плод*". Точка зрения, озвучннная Zom(ом), о важности всего пути, обязательно включающего джханы, очень даже укладывается в Учение Татхагаты.




> 2) Есть все основания считать, что слова "правильное сосредоточение" по отношению к практике достижения джхан - это не слова о сосредоточении, необходимом для достижения архатства, а слова о полезной ("правильной" именно в этом смысле) практике;


Исходя из ответа на пункт 1 есть все основания считать, что слова "правильное сосредоточение" по отношению к практике достижения джхан - это слова о сосредоточении, необходимом для достижения архатства, а также что это слова о полезной ("правильной" именно в этом смысле) практике.




> 3) Есть все основания считать, что для достижения архатства необходимо совершенствование в праведной жизни, а не в медитативных практиках.


По-иному восприняв приведенную Вами цитату, есть все основания считать, что для достижения архатства необходимо совершенствование и в том, и в другом. Zom многократно цитировал сутты, где Будда ясно указывает на это.




> Практика достижения джхан не раскрывает природы возникновения страданий и для этого не предназначена.


Павел... Ну вот этого от Вас никак не ожидал... А в каком же состоянии, по Вашему, Будда узрел Взаимозависимое Возникновение, Аннату, природу возникновения страдания, причины его устранения и Путь, ведущий к устранению страдания? Неужели просто сидел, сидел и додумался? Вполне вероятно. Однако и Вы, полагаю, хорошо понимаете  и вникаете в принцып, ясно показывающий отсутствие "я", но понимание этого, даже очень глубокое, досканальное, не привело Вас (осмелюсь предположить) к Архатству, также как и меня, и .........
Как Вы думаете, почему?

----------

Zom (20.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Точка зрения, озвучннная Zom(ом), о важности всего пути, обязательно включающего джханы, очень даже укладывается в Учение Татхагаты.


Иван, Вы не совсем поняли мою мысль. Я постарался раскрыть приведенными цитатами те основания, которые позволяют сделать вывод о том, что под правильным сосредоточением не следует понимать практику достижения неких состояний, которые зовутся джханами. Эти состояния обретаются в результате правильного сосредоточения на "праведной воздержанности" или в результате определенных психофизических действий, называемых медитативными практиками (а уж каждому выбирать свой путь - либо к состояниям, по достижении которых праведность придет сама собой; либо к праведности, где состояния придут сами собой). 

Я часто замечаю, как под практикой сосредоточения понимается не обретаемый в ее результате плод, а некий набор психофизических действий или некое психофизическое состояние. Это ошибка.

Иван, Вы зря оставляете без внимания вот эти слова Будды Готамы:



> Лишены истинного аскетизма системы других учителей. Но если, Субхадда, монахи живут праведно, то мир не лишится архатов.


, из которых совершенно очевидно следует, что есть лишь одно обязательное требование, необходимое для достижения архатства - праведная жизнь. В качестве антитезы Будда выставляет "истинный аскетизм" ("истинную практику"), который соответственно становится не обязательным требованием, может отсутствовать.

----------

Solano (20.12.2008)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Иван, Вы зря оставляете без внимания вот эти слова Будды Готамы:
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Лишены истинного аскетизма системы других учителей. Но если, Субхадда, монахи живут праведно, то мир не лишится архатов.
> 			
> 		
> 
> , из которых совершенно очевидно следует, что есть лишь одно обязательное требование, необходимое для достижения архатства - праведная жизнь. В качестве антитезы Будда выставляет "истинный аскетизм" ("истинную практику"), который соответственно становится не обязательным требованием, может отсутствовать.


Махапариниббана сутта:




> Если в чьих-либо Дхамме и Винае не найден Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, тогда ты не найдешь там истинного аскета ни первой, ни второй, ни третьей, ни четвертой ступеней святости. Но если в каких угодно Дхамме и Винае найден Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, тогда ты найдешь там истинного аскета первой, второй, третьей и четвертой ступеней святости [26]. В этих Дхамме и Винае, Субхадда, найден Благородный Восьмеричный Путь; и в них одних найдены истинные аскеты первой, второй, третьей и четвертой ступеней святости. Лишены истинного аскетизма системы других учителей. Но если, Субхадда, монахи живут праведно, то мир не лишится архатов.


Эти слова можно понять совершенно по другому: если у систем других учитилей нет истинного аскетизма (т.е. Благородного Восьмеричного Пути), то в них не будет истинных аскетов (первой, второй, третьей и четвертой ступеней святости), но если монахи живут праведно (т.е. согласно Благородному Восьмеричному Пути), то в них будут истинные аскеты (первой, второй, третьей и четвертой ступеней святости, т.е. архаты).
Два последних предложения - "итого" речи, которая шла перед ними. Получается, что обязательное требование, необходимое для достижения архатства - праведная жизнь, она же истинный аскетизм, она же Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.12.2008), Pavel (21.12.2008), Solano (20.12.2008), Zom (20.12.2008), Тацумоку (20.12.2008)

----------


## Solano

> На основе - сразу по выходу из джханы.


А чем отличается состояние ума _после_ джаны и до джаны?

Джана - это ведь экстремум самадхи, а вышли Вы из джаны, и, согласно логике ZOmа, у вас уже нет самма самадхи. Что же делать? Какая тут сатипаттана? :-)

----------


## Fuerth

> А чем отличается состояние ума _после_ джаны и до джаны?


Наличием и силой пяти препятствий (ниваран), спокойной устойчивостью и силой проникновения.

----------


## Zom

> А чем отличается состояние ума после джаны и до джаны?
> 
> Джана - это ведь экстремум самадхи, а вышли Вы из джаны, и, согласно логике ZOmа, у вас уже нет самма самадхи. Что же делать? Какая тут сатипаттана? :-)


Согласно Аджан Браму, который без малого практикует медитацию 40 лет, в джхане невозможно никакое движение ума, поскольку он сосредоточен неподвижно только на одном объекте. После выхода из джханы 100% однонаправленность теряется, но сохраняется мегамощная осознанность, которая никоим образом несопоставима с осознанностью до-джхановой. Именно поэтому он пишет, что невозможно получить глубоких прозрений, если не достичь джханы - и только тот, кто достиг джханы и после осознал всю силу полученной в результате её осознанности, понимает это утверждение целиком, на своём опыте. Он даёт такой пример - если вы не достигаете джханы и пытаетесь заниматься сатипаттханой - то это подобно выкапыванию ямы чайной ложкой. А если занимаетесь сатипаттханой после выхода из джханы, то это подобно тому, как вы выкапываете яму, сев за мощный экскаватор. Вот такая разница в силе осознанности без практики джхан и с практикой джхан. Собственно поэтому Будда уделял им столь много внимания.

----------


## Solano

> 1. Пять препятствий (ниварана)
> 
> И каким образом монах отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума?
> При этом монах отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума пяти препятствий.
> Каким образом монах отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума пяти препятствий?


МН 10 Сатипаттана Сутта

Зачем заниматься таким вариантом сатипаттаны, если в уме после джаны уже нет пяти ниваран?

----------


## Solano

Зом, вот обращаю уже ваше внимание на эту цитату:



> Джана - это ведь экстремум самадхи, а вышли Вы из джаны, и, согласно логике ZOmа, у вас уже нет самма самадхи. Что же делать? Какая тут сатипаттана? :-)


самма самадхи-то нет, согласно Вашей логике, тогда какая тут сатипаттана?

Вы ведь в топике про Гоенку, и не только там, говорите, что только джана - это самма самадхи.

----------


## Zom

> МН 10 Сатипаттана Сутта
> 
> Зачем заниматься таким вариантом сатипаттаны, если в уме после джаны уже нет пяти ниваран?


Сразу видно, что вы не читали все мои предыдущие сообщения.
В сатипаттхана сутте говорится о том, что следует избавиться от пяти препятствий прежде чем заниматься сатипаттхной. Полное их устранение возможно только за счёт достижения джханы. До этого момента вы обманываете самого себя, если полагаете, что у вас нет этих 5 помех, потому как они имеют широчайшую градацию и на определённом уровне их еда удаётся различить.

Опять же, Аджан Брам пишет, что это утверждение вы целиком осознаёте после того, как испытаете после-джхановую осознанность. А до этого вам может казаться что угодно - даже что вы уже почти архат -)




> самма самадхи-то нет, согласно Вашей логике, тогда какая тут сатипаттана?
> 
> Вы ведь в топике про Гоенку, и не только там, говорите, что только джана - это самма самадхи.


Простите, как это нет, если вы достигли джханы? -)

----------


## Solano

[QUOTE=Zom;238845Он даёт такой пример - если вы не достигаете джханы и пытаетесь заниматься сатипаттханой - то это подобно выкапыванию ямы чайной ложкой. А если занимаетесь сатипаттханой после выхода из джханы, то это подобно тому, как вы выкапываете яму, сев за мощный экскаватор..[/QUOTE]

А почему опыт других Учителей (почти всех, предлагающихтехники випассаны), медитировавших помногу :Smilie: , говорит о том, что и до джан, и без джан, полезно заниматься сатипаттаной?

----------


## Zom

> А почему опыт других Учителей (почти всех, предлагающихтехники випассаны), медитировавших помногу, говорит о том, что и до джан, и без джан, полезно заниматься сатипаттаной?


А потому что чтобы достичь джханы требуется определенный уровень умения наблюдать за 4 основами внимательности. Нужно и то и другое. Но без сверхмощной осознанности джханы еда ли вы добьётесь глубоких прозрений.

----------


## Fuerth

> МН 10 Сатипаттана Сутта
> 
> Зачем заниматься таким вариантом сатипаттаны, если в уме после джаны уже нет пяти ниваран?


 Есть и другие "поля внимательности", на которые возможно обратить внимание после выхода из джхан.
Ко всему, что по Вашему предполагается открыть отслеживая качества ума? Все те же аничча, дуккха, анатта. А эти качества, как постоянно присущие бытию, возможно обнаружить и познать везде, а не только в качествах ума пяти препятствий.

----------


## Solano

> Сразу видно, что вы не читали все мои предыдущие сообщения.
> В сатипаттхана сутте говорится о том, что следует избавиться от пяти препятствий прежде чем заниматься сатипаттхной. Полное их устранение возможно только за счёт достижения джханы. До этого момента вы обманываете самого себя, если полагаете, что у вас нет этих 5 помех, потому как они имеют широчайшую градацию и на определённом уровне их еда удаётся различить.


Меня Ваши предыдущие сообщения не удовлетворили. 
Отрывок, который я только что привёл, именно из Сатипаттана Сутты. 

*Зачем давать инструкции к занятию сатипаттаной, для наблюдения за ниваранами, если их уже не должно быть?*

Ваша логика: самма самадхи=джана, *вы вышли из джаны,* для того, чтобы заняться сатипаттаной, где ваша самма самадхи?

----------


## Solano

> Есть и другие "поля внимательности", на которые возможно обратить внимание после выхода из джхан.
> Ко всему, что по Вашему предполагается открыть отслеживая качества ума? Все те же аничча, дуккха, анатта. А эти качества, как постоянно присущие бытию, возможно обнаружить и познать везде, а не только в качествах ума пяти препятствий.


Вы ж написали, что после джханы уже не будет пяти ниваран, а зачем тогда инструкции Бхагавана Будды по их отслеживанию, *если их к тому моменту уже не должно быть?*

----------


## Zom

> Зачем давать инструкции к занятию сатипаттаной, для наблюдения за ниваранами, если их уже не должно быть?


Для того, чтобы практикующие правильно поняли указания к практике сатипаттханы.
(а если будут практиковать неправильно, то не достигнут архатства, о чем Будда обещает в этой сутте).




> Ваша логика: самма самадхи=джана, вы вышли из джаны, для того, чтобы заняться сатипаттаной, где ваша самма самадхи?


Самма самадхи дала вам мощную осознанность, чтобы начать эффективную практику. Вот где она.

----------


## Solano

> А потому что чтобы достичь джханы требуется определенный уровень умения наблюдать за 4 основами внимательности. Нужно и то и другое. Но без сверхмощной осознанности джханы еда ли вы добьётесь глубоких прозрений.


Опять таки - есть такое мнение, но есть и другие, поддержку которым тоже можно найти и в Типитаке и в опыте " :EEK!: не-джановых" Учителей.

Вы лучше пока ответьте на вопросы Павла, мне кажется, они пересекаются с нашей беседой тут. (хоть она уже давно оффтоп :Big Grin: )

----------


## Zom

> Опять таки - есть такое мнение, но есть и другие, поддержку которым тоже можно найти и в Типитаке и в опыте "не-джановых" Учителей.


Я просил вас привести чёткое свидетельство из Трипитаки, где говорилось бы, что архатсво достигается без джханы и это бы подчёркивалось. Насколько я знаю, таких утверждений в суттах нет.

----------


## Solano

Не логично, увы. Теперь, правда, вы отдали приоритет сати, что мне симпатично :Cool: . Но напомню Вам, что без равного присутствия всех частей 8БП и тд. реализация невозможна.

----------


## Fuerth

> Вы ж написали, что после джханы уже не будет пяти ниваран, а зачем тогда инструкции Бхагавана Будды по их отслеживанию, *если их к тому моменту уже не должно быть?*


После джхан нивараны уже есть, я не говорил что их не будет _полностью_. Ко всему, это не единственное поле для наблюдения, где можно обнаружить аниччу, анатту и дуккха. Но решающим является как раз устойчивость и сила (которая после джхан максимальна) направленная в правильную сторону.

----------


## Solano

> Я просил вас привести чёткое свидетельство из Трипитаки, где говорилось бы, что архатсво достигается без джханы и это бы подчёркивалось. Насколько я знаю, таких утверждений в суттах нет.


Я не склонен к участию в схоластических спорах, и скромно оцениваю свои возможности - для меня Плод Сотапаны - это просто было бы невероятное счастье  :Cool: . Тем не менее, если Вы просите, я поищу, но не гарантирую скорого ответа - Типитака не маленькая :Wink:

----------


## Zom

Вы сами-то посмотрите что пишите - "теперь вы отдали приоритет сати", а дальше "без равного присутствия".... -)

Ничему я приоритета на давал, а как раз и говорил о том, что "без равного присутствия".
Я замечаю, кстати, что мои сообщения многие просто не читают, или же если читают, то совершенно не вдумываются в то, что я пишу. А спорить ради спора по 5 кругу я считаю бесполезным занятием. По этой же причине не буду отвечать на сообщения Павла.




> После джхан нивараны уже есть, я не говорил что их не будет полностью.


После джхан ниваран вообще нет на определенное время (на много часов), и в этом и смысл джхан, и именно это и отличает после-джхановое состояния от до-джханового.




> Я не склонен к участию в схоластических спорах, и скромно оцениваю свои возможности - для меня Плод Сотапаны - это просто было бы невероятное счастье .


Вот, кстати, если доберетесь до 1 джханы, то до Сотапанны будет очень близко, согласно опыту Аджана Брама.




> Тем не менее, если Вы просите, я поищу, но не гарантирую скорого ответа - Типитака не маленькая


Поищите -)

----------

Fuerth (20.12.2008)

----------


## Fuerth

> После джхан ниваран вообще нет на определенное время (на много часов), и в этом и смысл джхан, и именно это и отличает после-джхановое состояния от до-джханового.


Да, судя по всему Вы правы. Я неправильно понял Аджана. Попробую покопать в эту сторону.

----------


## Zom

> Да, судя по всему Вы правы. Я неправильно понял Аджана. Попробую покопать в эту сторону.


Я кстати уже скоро доперевожу всю книгу. Мне осталось ~ 4 главы всего.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.12.2008), Fuerth (20.12.2008)

----------


## Solano

Zom, простите, вам не кажется, что это неуважение к оппоненту? Вы базируете свои утверждения на предположениях, что Вас либо "не читают", либо "не понимают", но пожалуйста рассмотрите такой вариант: *Вашим оппонентам не достаточно той аргументации, что Вы приводите, поэтому беседа и продолжается.* И результатом этой беседы является *более полное и аргументированное раскрытие точек зрения участников беседы, что стоит  приветствовать.*

----------


## Zom

Нет, мне так не кажется, потому что я не вижу смысла излагать одну и ту же аргументацию по 10 раз подряд. Если человек не может увидеть то, что я говорю про Благородный Восьмеричный Путь как про единую неразрывную систему, все части которой важны, то что я могу поделать в таком случае?

----------


## Solano

*На мой взгляд, Ваши оппоненты, к которым отношусь и я, вполне видят одинаковую важность всех компонентов 8БИ, чему есть свидетельства и в наших ответах.*

Кроме того, я прошу обратить внимание, что вас не просят всё время говорить одно и тоже, а просят прислушаться к тому, что говорит оппонент, и *отвечать с учётом сказанного им*.

----------


## Zom

Если видят, то почему пишут такие утверждения как:




> Дело как раз в том, что ни 4-й ни 8-й джхан не достаточно для Освобождения и даже не достаточно


Если бы человек внимательно читал мои посты, то понял бы, что я нигде не имел в виду, что якобы 4-ая или 8-ая джхана сама по себе в разрыве от всего остального даёт плод архатства.

А что касается вопроса о правильном сосредоточении, то хорошо, поясню:

Совершенно очевидно, что правильная сосредоточенность включает в себя и обычную сосредоточенность - повседневную,
саму простую и примитивную. Если бы это было бы не так, то вообще не было бы возможности "правильно" продвигаться по пути.
Однако, Будда в приведённой Павлом сутте не говорит, что такая обыденная сосредоточенность и составляет правильную сосредоточенность - самма-самадхи. Здесь (в этой сутте Дигха Никаи) Будда объясняет, что такое весь фактор Правильного Сосредоточения (целиком и полностью):




> 1. The way in which he learns to guard the door of his senses.
> 2. The constant mindfulness and self-possession that he gains.
> [\q 270/] 3. The power of being content with little, with simplicity of life.
> 4. The emancipation of heart from the Five HindrancesÞcovetousness, ill-temper, sloth of body and mind, excitement and worry, and perplexity.
> 5. The resulting joy and peace that pervades his bodily frame, and fills his heart.
> 6-9. The Four Raptures (jhànas).


Как мы видим, правильное сосредоточение получает свое развитие в четырёх джханах, а не где-то до этого момента,
что прекрасно согласуется со здравым смыслом.

----------


## Pavel

> Получается, что обязательное требование, необходимое для достижения архатства - праведная жизнь, она же истинный аскетизм, она же Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.


Я понял Вашу мысль. Да, так понять эти слова можно. Но придется сделать оговорку, что текст либо плохо переведен, либо мысль неудачно изложена, т.к. позволяет двойное толкование. Пока не сделать аксиоматического утверждения, что Восмеричный Путь - это единственный источник праведной жизни, а истинный аскет - это и есть архат, до тех пор становится предложенное Вами толкование невозможно.

Однако, я бы обратил внимание на то, что у Будды много слов сказано о непривязанности к Учениям и Учителям, что говорит о том, что он вполне подразумевал и альтернативные Дхаммы и Винаи, которые ведут к архатству. В "Львином рыке" он порицает Сарипутту за то, что тот, ничего не зная о Пути других Будд прошлого, настоящего и будущего, восхваляет Будду Готаму как уникального, знающего уникальный Путь.

Так же хотел бы обратить внимание на то, что при такой методике толкований, которую Вы предлагаете, путем замены слов "аскет" через "архат" можно многое что трактовать "иначе". В частности, если обратиться к сутте Рахуле, то там есть такие слова: "Все те брахманы и аскеты прошлого, настоящего и будущего лишь таким методом будут очищать свои действия речи, действия тела и действия интеллекта..." При этом указывается на метод рефлексии в момент зарождения действия, в момент его совершения и после его совершения на предмет, а не причиняет ли действие боль мне или кому-то другому. 

Если опираться на предложенный Вами постулат "аскет=архат" (кстати у Будды не мало сутт о том, кто есть истинный брахман, из которых следует, что "брахман=архат"), то сутта Рахуле явно указывает не только на эффективность метода очищения, но и на его уникальность - "лишь таким методом".

По этой причине хотелось бы услышать слова Будды аналогичные по категоричности, мол "лишь путем достижения состояний джхан" достигается архатство.

----------

Solano (21.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> ...
> По этой причине хотелось бы услышать слова Будды аналогичные по категоричности, мол "лишь путем достижения состояний джхан" достигается архатство.


Так Вы же сами цитату Будды привели:

*"Лишь сосредоточение, основанное на нравственности дает мудрость, которая дает плод."*

Тут не указано "лишь это". Тут все важно. И средство указано, и способ, и достижение. Прежде всего необходимо развить нравственность, которая послужит трамплином для подобающего сосредоточения, на основе которого возможно будет прямое постижение аннаты и 4БИ, которое принесет соотв. плод. 

Это путь (восьмеричный), благодаря которому принц Сидхартха Гаотама стал Буддой. Именно ему он и обучал. О том, что является правильным сосредоточением, он говорил в суттах, многократно цитируемых *Zom*ом. Если бы джханны не были нужны для Просветления, то в Каноне мы бы с Вами сейчас и не встретили даже слова такого. Однако встречаем. И достаточно часто. Даже более того, во всех подробностях.

----------


## Pavel

> Однако, Будда в приведённой Павлом сутте не говорит, что такая обыденная сосредоточенность и составляет правильную сосредоточенность - самма-самадхи.


Zom, я не знаю, в каких моих словах или цитатах сутт Вы усматриваете разговор о некой "обыденной сосредоточенности". В приведенной Вами же цитате я не вижу оснований для того, чтобы различать некую "обыденную" и "высшую" сосредоточенности:



> А что такое правильное сосредоточение? При этом монах, – совершенно непривязанный к чувственности (кама), непривязанный к неискусным качествам (акусала-дхамма), – входит и остается в первой джхане: восторг (пити) и удовольствие (сукха), рожденные непривязанностью, сопровождаемые рассуждением (витакка) и изучением (вичара).
> 
> С остановкой рассуждения и изучения, он входит и остается во второй джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рожденные сосредоточением (самадхи-джам), объединение сознания (четасо экодибхавам), свободным от рассуждения и изучения, внутренняя уверенность (аджджхаттам-сампасаданам).
> 
> С угасанием восторга (пити), он пребывает в безмятежном наблюдении (упекха), с памятованием (сати) и осознанностью (сампаджання); и испытывает физическое удовольствие (сукха). Он входит и остается в третьей джхане, и о нем благородные говорят: "В удовольствии *живет* тот, кто безмятежно наблюдает и распознает".
> 
> С отбрасыванием удовольствия и страдания, – так же, как перед этим исчезли радость и горе, – он входит и остается в четвертой джхане: памятовании, очищенном безмятежным наблюдением (упекха-сати-париcуддхи), ни удовольствии, ни страдании (адуккхам-асукха): вот что называется правильным сосредоточением.


В Вами приведенном отрывке есть все необходимые свидетельствования о том, что под вхождением и пребыванием в джханах понимается не достижение неких состояний в результате практики медитации, а достижение неких состояний ума, которые позволяют жить в этих состояниях, пребывать, сохраняя связь с окружающим миром, а не окружающей во время медитации обстановкой. Про них мы говорим - они живут. 

Это примеры "обыденной сосредоточенности"?

Я бы хотел Вам задать персональные вопросы:

1) Доводилось ли Вам изучать или рассматривать какой-либо до селе скрытый для Вас процесс или явление, испытывая при этом восторг от открывающейся перед Вами картины, но этот восторг и сопровождающий его набор чувственных преживаний не ставился перед Вами как цель, т.е. Вы к нему не были привязаны?

Мне приходилось и приходится по сей день. Работая в НИИ, не приследуя цели испытать восторг, не будучи привязанным к чувствам и ранее накопленным знаниям, я изучал процессы и явления, испытывая восторг и удовольствие от свободного от школ, воззрений и чувств изучения и рассуждений. Это состояние, которое я испытывал и к которому я регулярно возвращаюсь, я и понимаю как первую джхану.

2) Приходилось ли Вам делать что-либо, будучи полностью уверенным в правильности своих действий, не требующем каких-либо дополнительных рассуждений или изучений?

Мне приходилось и приходится совершать действия, в состоянии полной уверенности в правильности самого действия и в результате. Такое действие дарует тот восторг и удовольствие, которое и называется второй джханой.

3) Приходилось ли Вам находиться в безмятежном наблюдении, которое ведет именно к физическому удовольствию?

Мне приходилось и приходится регулярно. Безмятежное созерцание природы, моря, единства запахов, цвета и объема, тепла костра под бесконечным звездным небом вызывает физическое наслаждение, тепло и гармонию физического состояния. При этом сохраняется осознанность и памятование, но исчезает восторг.

4) Приходилось ли Вам совершать какие-либо действия, не испытывая ни удовольствия, ни страдания, но сохраняя наблюдательность, памятование и безмятежный (эмоционально неокрашенный) контроль за ситуацией?

Мне приходилось и приходится каждый день, когда я беру кружку, наливаю в нее кипяток, завариваю чай, управляю автомобилем и делаю еще очень много чего, что не требует различения удовольствия или страдания, но в чем проявляется осознанность и памятование. Такое состояние я и считаю пребыванием в четвертой джхане.

Именно это мое пребывание в разных состояниях сосредоточенности Вы называете "бытовой сосредоточенностью"? Я так понимаю, что да, т.к. таковая не достигается путем специальных психофизических практик, специальных упражнений, направленных на развитие сосредоточенности.
Но у меня пока не появилось никаких серьезных оснований полагать, что Будда Готама, говоря о джханах подразумевал именно специальные упражнения. Скорее наоборот, что следует из его слов, что "про таких мы говорим, что они живут...".

P.S. Zom, я бы не хотел, чтобы аргументация, которая как-то противоречит Вашей, выставлялась как некое пристрастие спорить. Не стоит объяснять свое молчание особенностями собеседника. Никто не спорит и не доказывает некой точки зрения. Мы лишь разбираем основания для возникновения той или иной точки зрения. Это еще не спор.

----------

Solano (21.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Так Вы же сами цитату Будды привели:
> 
> *"Лишь сосредоточение, основанное на нравственности дает мудрость, которая дает плод."*О том, что является правильным сосредоточением, он говорил в суттах, многократно цитируемых *Zom*ом. Если бы джханны не были нужны для Просветления, то в Каноне мы бы с Вами сейчас и не встретили даже слова такого. Однако встречаем. И достаточно часто. Даже более того, во всех подробностях.


Иван, еще раз прошу Вас не смешивать состояния, которые являются результатом постижения с состояниями, которые возникают в результате психофизических практик. В писхофизических практиках возможно достижение эмоциональных или безэмоциональных состояний, которые обретаются в результате правильного сосредоточения при совершении "обыденных" действий. По форме состояния одинаковы, но по причине их возникновения различны, а следовательно и устраняются, прекращают действовать эти причины различно. Если причиной возникновения состояния является особая практика вхождения в него (поза, психическое действие, физическое действие), то есть все основания предполагать, что с исчезновением позы и всего остального, что было необходимо для возникновения состояния, исчезнет и само состояние.

Понимаете о чем идет речь? Не цепляйтесь к самому слову "сосредоточение", за ним не стоит психофизическая практика или ее отсутствие. 

Что касается встречаемых слов в каноне и следовательно необходимости связанных с ними действий, то будьте осторожнее с выводами. 

Я же хочу обратить внимание лишь на то, что крен в сторону психофизических практик, который достигается в результате аксиоматического заявления о том, что "джханы" - это состояния, которые достигаются лишь путем регулярного выполнения медитативных практик, ведет к укреплению сегодняшнего положения дел, когда праведная жизнь (монашеская аскеза, в основе которой Дхамма Срединного Пути и Виная) уступает место сидению на подушке в надежде на прямое постижение некой Истины, которая откроется в результате волшебного действия - надо только научиться его правильно совершать под руководством продвинутого Учителя. 

На мой взгляд такое положение дел является отходом от Восьмеричного Пути. А вот отстутствие в действиях практики медитативных упражнений для обретения верного сосредоточения я не считаю отходом от Восьмеричного Пути, т.к. нигде в словах Будды, а не его толкователей, не вижу прямого указания на то, что джханны - это состояния, которые достигаются лишь путем совершения медитативных упражнений. Если такие указания есть, то дайте на них ссылку, а лучше процитируйте. Буду благодарен.

----------

Solano (21.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Я просил вас привести чёткое свидетельство из Трипитаки, где говорилось бы, что архатсво достигается без джханы и это бы подчёркивалось. Насколько я знаю, таких утверждений в суттах нет.


Я уже приводил пример с наставлениями Рахуле, из которых следует, что только методом рефлексии достигается очищение всеми аскетами и брахманами и такой метод Буддой характеризуется как правильный. Однако, замечу, что и возражение уже высказывалось, мол "аскеты и брахманы" - это не архаты. Но применяйте же такое же возражение к трактовке, что архаты будут, пока праведная жизнь ими ведется, а не правильная аскеза соблюдается. Здесь Вам предпочтительнее трактовать, что аскеты=архаты...  :Smilie: 

Еще раз хочу подчеркнуть, что не требуется доказательств, что состояния джхан достигаются при достижении правильного сосредоточения - этому нет возражений. 

Требуется доказательство того, что Будда указывал на то, что такие состояния достигаются лишь как результат медитативных практик, медитативных не в смывсле практик размышлений, а в смысле психофизических упражнений, подразумевающих соблюдение позы, обстановки, последовательности действий, последовательности мыслей.... Требуются Ваши доказательства из Типитаки.

----------

Solano (21.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Однако, если же монах сосредоточен на праведной жизни, то залог успеха есть, не взирая на то, что он и не следует истинной (правильной) практике.
> 
> Вот как эта мысль звучит в сутте Subhaddaparibbājakavatthu
> Цитата:
> Лишены истинного аскетизма системы других учителей. Но если, Субхадда, монахи живут праведно, то мир не лишится архатов.


Я бы другую последовательность выстроил: Но если, Субхадда, монахи живут праведно -> Сангха будет существовать -> Дхарма в чистом виде -> практикуя Дхарму в полном объеме и должным образом, архаты будут.




> Согласно Аджан Браму, который без малого практикует медитацию 40 лет, в джхане невозможно никакое движение ума, поскольку он сосредоточен неподвижно только на одном объекте.


Никакое движение ума есть только в джане прекращения восприятия. Но Будда говорил, что достаточно 4-й.

+ такой момент: не все вообще могут достигнуть 8-й. Следует вспомнить, по какой причине однонаправленному сосредоточению Бодхисаттва учился у *2-х* наставников.
...
К вопросу о том, что же такое samma samadhi

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....008.than.html



> "And what is right concentration? There is the case where a monk — quite withdrawn from sensuality, withdrawn from unskillful (mental) qualities — enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation. With the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, he enters & remains in the second jhana: rapture & pleasure born of composure, unification of awareness free from directed thought & evaluation — internal assurance. With the fading of rapture, he remains equanimous, mindful, & alert, and senses pleasure with the body. He enters & remains in the third jhana, of which the Noble Ones declare, 'Equanimous & mindful, he has a pleasant abiding.' With the abandoning of pleasure & pain — as with the earlier disappearance of elation & distress — *he enters & remains in the fourth jhana: purity of equanimity & mindfulness, neither pleasure nor pain. This is called right concentration*."


Могу предположить, что для развития мудрости-праджни практик не выходит из 4-й джаны (это в идеале; а если нет таких реализаций, то из 3-й, 2-й, 1-й), но меняет объект сосредоточения (см. випассана).

----------


## Zom

> + такой момент: не все вообще могут достигнуть 8-й. Следует вспомнить, по какой причине однонаправленному сосредоточению Бодхисаттва учился у 2-х наставников.


Нужно уточнить, говорят ли тексты о том, что именно этому он у них учился. Насколько я помню, ничего такого не говорится.




> Могу предположить, что для развития мудрости-праджни практик не выходит из 4-й джаны (это в идеале; а если нет таких реализаций, то из 3-й, 2-й, 1-й), но меняет объект сосредоточения (см. випассана).


Аджан Брам разъясняет, что в джхане невозможно осознание (точнее, ясное четкое познание есть, но невозможно "рассмотреть что-то, проанализировать прямо сейчас, рассмотреть с разных точек под разными углами", поскольку ум занят только 1 объектом, а воля (возможность управлять) отбрасывается при вхождении в джхану.
Пребывать-то практикующий в ней пребывает - и очень долго. Но вот "что-то рассматривать" (випассана) возможно только после выхода из джханы, когда ум теряет 100% однонаправленность и "делающий", воля, возвращается.




> he enters & remains


А что касается этой фразы, то она означает, что можно войти, но не суметь остаться в джхане. Аджан также подробно расписывает это. Это как правило происходит у новичков, они входят в джхану но из-за слишком сильной возбужденности их тут же отбрасывает назад.
Он пишет, что это не есть настоящая джхана. Фраза Будды также подтверждает это, т.е. если не остаешься в джхане - это не есть правильное сосредоточение.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нужно уточнить, говорят ли тексты о том, что именно этому он у них учился. Насколько я помню, ничего такого не говорится.


Приведите цитаты.






> Аджан Брам разъясняет, что в джхане невозможно осознание (точнее, ясное четкое познание есть, но невозможно "рассмотреть что-то, проанализировать прямо сейчас, рассмотреть с разных точек под разными углами", поскольку ум занят только 1 объектом, а воля (возможность управлять) отбрасывается при вхождении в джхану.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...dhi/index.html
...
(4) "And what is the development of concentration that... leads to the ending of the effluents? There is the case where a monk *remains focused on arising & falling away with reference to the five clinging-aggregates: 'Such is form, such its origination, such its passing away. Such is feeling... Such is perception... Such are fabrications... Such is consciousness, such its origination, such its disappearance.'* This is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to the ending of the effluents.
...

Имеем смену объектов сосредоточения, не более того. Джана - это "глубина" сосредоточения на том или ином объекте/явлении, сопровождающееся соответствующими эффектами.

----------


## Zom

Здесь не говорится, о том, что это делается в джхане. Здесь говорится к *чему ведёт* концентрация.
А точнее - на что её можно направить. Но не говорится о том, что это направление происходит в джхане.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Здесь не говорится, о том, что это делается в джхане. Здесь говорится к *чему ведёт* концентрация.
> А точнее - на что её можно направить. Но не говорится о том, что это направление происходит в джхане.


Но в описаниях джан тоже ничего не говориться о объектах сосредоточения, а описываются лишь эффекты, сопровождающие достижение той или иной джаны.

К вопросу о том, чему учили Бодхисаттву:
...
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....026.than.html
*MN 26
Ariyapariyesana Sutta
The Noble Search*
Translated from the Pali by
Thanissaro Bhikkhu
...
"So, at a later time, while still young, a black-haired young man endowed with the blessings of youth in the first stage of life — and while my parents, unwilling, were crying with tears streaming down their faces — I shaved off my hair & beard, put on the ochre robe and went forth from the home life into homelessness.

"Having thus gone forth in search of what might be skillful, seeking the unexcelled state of sublime peace, I went to Alara Kalama and, on arrival, said to him: 'Friend Kalama, I want to practice in this doctrine & discipline.'

"When this was said, he replied to me, 'You may stay here, my friend. This doctrine is such that a wise person can soon enter & dwell in his own teacher's knowledge, having realized it for himself through direct knowledge.'

"It was not long before I quickly learned the doctrine. As far as mere lip-reciting & repetition, I could speak the words of knowledge, the words of the elders, and I could affirm that I knew & saw — I, along with others.

"I thought: 'It isn't through mere conviction alone that Alara Kalama declares, "I have entered & dwell in this Dhamma, having realized it for myself through direct knowledge." Certainly he dwells knowing & seeing this Dhamma.' So I went to him and said, 'To what extent do you declare that you have entered & dwell in this Dhamma?' When this was said, *he declared the dimension of nothingness*.

"I thought: '*Not only does Alara Kalama have conviction, persistence, mindfulness, concentration, & discernment. I, too, have conviction, persistence, mindfulness, concentration, & discernment. What if I were to endeavor to realize for myself the Dhamma that Alara Kalama declares he has entered & dwells in, having realized it for himself through direct knowledge*.' So it was not long before I quickly entered & dwelled in that Dhamma, having realized it for myself through direct knowledge. I went to him and said, 'Friend Kalama, is this the extent to which you have entered & dwell in this Dhamma, having realized it for yourself through direct knowledge?'

"'Yes, my friend...'

"'This, friend, is the extent to which I, too, have entered & dwell in this Dhamma, having realized it for myself through direct knowledge.'

"'It is a gain for us, my friend, a great gain for us, that we have such a companion in the holy life. So the Dhamma I declare I have entered & dwell in, having realized it for myself through direct knowledge, is the Dhamma you declare you have entered & dwell in, having realized it for yourself through direct knowledge. And the Dhamma you declare you have entered & dwell in, having realized it for yourself through direct knowledge, is the Dhamma I declare I have entered & dwell in, having realized it for myself through direct knowledge. The Dhamma I know is the Dhamma you know; the Dhamma you know is the Dhamma I know. As I am, so are you; as you are, so am I. Come friend, let us now lead this community together.'

"In this way did Alara Kalama, my teacher, place me, his pupil, on the same level with himself and pay me great honor. But the thought occurred to me, '*This Dhamma leads not to disenchantment, to dispassion, to cessation, to stilling, to direct knowledge, to Awakening, nor to Unbinding, but only to reappearance in the dimension of nothingness*.' So, dissatisfied with that Dhamma, I left.

"In search of what might be skillful, seeking the unexcelled state of sublime peace, I went to Uddaka Ramaputta and, on arrival, said to him: 'Friend Uddaka, I want to practice in this doctrine & discipline.'

"When this was said, he replied to me, 'You may stay here, my friend. This doctrine is such that a wise person can soon enter & dwell in his own teacher's knowledge, having realized it for himself through direct knowledge.'

"It was not long before I quickly learned the doctrine. As far as mere lip-reciting & repetition, I could speak the words of knowledge, the words of the elders, and I could affirm that I knew & saw — I, along with others.

"I thought: 'It wasn't through mere conviction alone that Rama declared, "I have entered & dwell in this Dhamma, having realized it for myself through direct knowledge." Certainly he dwelled knowing & seeing this Dhamma.' So I went to Uddaka and said, 'To what extent did Rama declare that he had entered & dwelled in this Dhamma?' When this was said, *Uddaka declared the dimension of neither perception nor non-perception*.

"I thought: '*Not only did Rama have conviction, persistence, mindfulness, concentration, & discernment. I, too, have conviction, persistence, mindfulness, concentration, & discernment*. What if I were to endeavor to realize for myself the Dhamma that Rama declared he entered & dwelled in, having realized it for himself through direct knowledge.' So it was not long before I quickly entered & dwelled in that Dhamma, having realized it for myself through direct knowledge. I went to Uddaka and said, 'Friend Uddaka, is this the extent to which Rama entered & dwelled in this Dhamma, having realized it for himself through direct knowledge?'

"'Yes, my friend...'

"'This, friend, is the extent to which I, too, have entered & dwell in this Dhamma, having realized it for myself through direct knowledge.'

"'It is a gain for us, my friend, a great gain for us, that we have such a companion in the holy life. So the Dhamma Rama declared he entered & dwelled in, having realized it for himself through direct knowledge, is the Dhamma you declare you have entered & dwell in, having realized it for yourself through direct knowledge. And the Dhamma you declare you have entered & dwell in, having realized it for yourself through direct knowledge, is the Dhamma Rama declared he entered & dwelled in, having realized it for himself through direct knowledge. The Dhamma he knew is the Dhamma you know; the Dhamma you know is the Dhamma he knew. As he was, so are you; as you are, so was he. Come friend, lead this community.'

"In this way did Uddaka Ramaputta, my companion in the holy life, place me in the position of teacher and pay me great honor. But the thought occurred to me, 'This Dhamma leads not to disenchantment, to dispassion, to cessation, to stilling, to direct knowledge, to Awakening, nor to Unbinding, but only to reappearance in the dimension of neither perception nor non-perception.' So, dissatisfied with that Dhamma, I left.
...

P.S. Прикольно получается. Уддака был без пяти минут Архат или анагами (в соответствии с доктринами Zom). Да и Алара был не безнадежен.




> Если да, то почему Будда утверждает, что их методы не вели к ниббане (МН 26, 16), а джхана вела к ниббане?


...
But *the thought occurred to me*, '*This Dhamma leads not to disenchantment, to dispassion, to cessation, to stilling, to direct knowledge, to Awakening, nor to Unbinding, but only to reappearance in the dimension of nothingness*
...

Думаю, что джаны тоже сами по себе ведут к перерождению в соответствующих состояниях. И к Нибанне джаны могут вести только в комплекте с остальными 7 элементами БВП.

И это не имеет никакого отношения к тому, что и как называется.




> он вспомнил о куда более давнем переживании джханы, когда он был мальчиком, нежели о недавнем и более интенсивном опыте джхан под руководством своих первых учителей?


Надо заметить, что данный полет фантазии как то не совсем совпадает с теми мыслями, которые пришли Бодхисаттве в голову по поводу усвоенных им Дхарм у вышеназванных наставников.




> Так знали ли эти учителя о четырёх джханах и обучали ли этому Бодхисаттву?


А почему бы и нет? Только эти 4 назывались по-другому, но являлись тем же. Бодхисаттва подробно не распространялся о Дхамме Уддаки.

P.S.S. Чего достиг Бодхисаттва, что было не известно тому же Уддаке? Состояние, следующее после пространства восприятия и не-восприятия.

----------

Solano (21.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Но в описаниях джан тоже ничего не говориться о объектах сосредоточения, а описываются лишь эффекты, сопровождающие достижение той или иной джаны.


Да, обычно приводятся описания состояний. Однако Аджан на своём опыте утверждает, что объектом является блаженство джханы. Ум знает только громадное блаженство и ничего более. Это и есть объект джханы. Он подробно расписывает это, и говорит, что дыхание как объект исчезает ещё на пол-пути к джхане - и объектом становится восторг-и-счастье, а далее - нимитта. Это всё нужно проверить на собственном опыте. Я вот ещё не доходил до стадии исчезновения дыхания.

Что касается последнего утверждения, так я с этим и не спорю. Однако джханы невозможно достичь если не пройти весь 8-чный путь. Показательно, что именно 8 ступень - это джханы, а не 6-ая там или 4-ая. А ниббаны можно достичь если выйти за пределы восьмой. Подробнее см. тему открытую Павлом в Тхеравада разделе (да и здесь я 3 сутты приводил).

Что касается Алара Каламы - если он и достиг такого состояния, то всё же неясно почему Будда не вспомнил об этом опыте, а вернулся к далекому вхождению в 1 ую джхану будучи ребёнком. К тому же - как видите - в сутте утверждается, что сам Алара Калама, а не Будда, обозвал свое достижения Основой Ничто. И Будда достиг этого достижения, которое Алара Калама посчитал Основой Ничто. Так что никаких доказательств обучению джханы здесь нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, обычно приводятся описания состояний. Однако Аджан на своём опыте утверждает, что объектом является блаженство джханы. Ум знает только громадное блаженство и ничего более. Это и есть объект джханы.


Есть ли слова Благословенного, подтверждающие эти тезисы?




> Что касается последнего утверждения, так я с этим и не спорю. Однако джханы невозможно достичь если не пройти весь 8-чный путь. Показательно, что именно 8 ступень - это джханы, а не 6-ая там или 4-ая. А ниббаны можно достичь если выйти за пределы восьмой. Подробнее см. тему открытую Павлом в Тхеравада разделе (да и здесь я 3 сутты приводил).


А зачем практику 8-я, если достаточно 4-й для БВП? 
И с каких пор 4-я - это не джана?

Выход за пределы 8-й дает лишь остановку восприятия и прекращение умственной деятельности (кста, интересный вопрос: а что тогда выводит из этого состояния?), ни о какой Нибанне речи не идет.

Для осуществления же БВП (еще раз) вполне достаточно 4-й (в соответствии со словами Благословенного).




> Что касается Алара Каламы - если он и достиг такого состояния, то всё же неясно почему Будда не вспомнил об этом опыте, а вернулся к далекому вхождению в 1 ую джхану будучи ребёнком.


Чтобы закрыть вопрос о "1 й джхане, будучи ребёнком": откуда такой пассаж? И в каком месте он вспоминал об этом?

Если можно, то цитаты, пожалуйста.




> К тому же - как видите - в сутте утверждается, что сам Алара Калама, а не Будда, обозвал свое достижения Основой Ничто. И Будда достиг этого достижения, которое Алара Калама посчитал Основой Ничто. Так что никаких доказательств обучению джханы здесь нет.


А есть доказательства *отсутствию* обучения джанам (которые могли фигурировать под другими названиями)?

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel351.html
...
The various subjects and methods of meditation expounded in the Theravada Buddhist scriptures — the Pali canon and its commentaries — divide into two inter-related systems. One is called the development of serenity (samathabhavana), the other the development of insight (vipassanabhavana). The former also goes under the name of development of concentration (samadhibhavana), the latter the development of wisdom (paññabhavana). The practice of serenity meditation aims at developing a calm, concentrated, unified mind as a means of experiencing inner peace and as a basis for wisdom. The practice of insight meditation aims at gaining a direct understanding of the real nature of phenomena. *Of the two, the development of insight is regarded by Buddhism as the essential key to liberation, the direct antidote to the ignorance underlying bondage and suffering. Whereas serenity meditation is recognized as common to both Buddhist and non-Buddhist contemplative disciplines, insight meditation is held to be the unique discovery of the Buddha and an unparalleled feature of his path.*
...




> After reaching the first jhana the ardent meditator can go on to reach the higher jhanas, which is done by eliminating the coarser factors in each jhana. Beyond the four jhanas lies another fourfold set of higher meditative states which deepen still further the element of serenity. These attainments (aruppa), are the base of boundless space, the base of boundless consciousness, the base of nothingness, and the base of neither-perception-nor-non-perception.4 In the Pali commentaries these come to be called the four immaterial jhanas (arupajhana), the four preceding states being renamed for the sake of clarity, the four fine-material jhanas (rupajhana). Often the two sets are joined together under the collective title of the eight jhanas or the eight attainments (atthasamapattiyo).
> 
> The four jhanas and the four immaterial attainments appear initially as mundane states of deep serenity pertaining to the preliminary stage of the Buddhist path, and on this level they help provide the base of concentration needed for wisdom to arise. But the four jhanas again reappear in a later stage in the development of the path, in direct association with liberating wisdom, and they are then designated the supramundane (lokuttara) jhanas. These supramundane jhanas are the levels of concentration pertaining to the four degrees of enlightenment experience called the supramundane paths (magga) and the stages of liberation resulting from them, the four fruits (phala).
> 
> Finally, even after full liberation is achieved, the mundane jhanas can still remain as attainments available to the fully liberated person, part of his untrammeled contemplative experience.
> 
> *Etymology of Jhana* [go up]
> 
> The great Buddhist commentator Buddhaghosa traces the Pali word "jhana" (Skt. dhyana) to two verbal forms. One, the etymologically correct derivation, is the verb jhayati, meaning to think or meditate; the other is a more playful derivation, intended to illuminate its function rather than its verbal source, from the verb jhapeti meaning to burn up. He explains: "It burns up opposing states, thus it is jhana" (Vin.A. i, 116), the purport being that jhana "burns up" or destroys the mental defilements preventing the developing the development of serenity and insight.
> ...


Получаем, что samma samadhi  (хочу заметить, что называется это именно samadhi)- это действительно до 4-й джаны включительно. Последующие джаны акомпанируют и развиваются параллельно основной практике випассаны (contemplating the characteristics of phenomena with insight).

Если же джаны 7 и 8 достигаются без samma ditthi, то они не ведут к *окончательному* Освобождению и служат причиной успокоения здесь-и-сейчас + перерождению в арупа-мирах.
...

К вопросу о том, что является чем и почему что-то называется по другому.



> Jhana and Samadhi [go up]
> 
> In the vocabulary of Buddhist meditation the word "jhana" is closely connected with another word, "samadhi" generally rendered by "concentration." Samadhi derives from the prefixed verbal root sam-a-dha, meaning to collect or to bring together, thus suggesting the concentration or unification of the mind. The word "samadhi" is almost interchangeable with the word "samatha," serenity, though the latter comes from a different root, sam, meaning to become calm.
> 
> In the suttas samadhi is defined as mental one-pointedness, (cittass'ekaggata M.i,301) and this definition is followed through rigorously in the Abhidhamma. The Abhidhamma treats one-pointedness as a distinct mental factor present in every state of consciousness, exercising the function of unifying the mind on its object. From this strict psychological standpoint samadhi can be present in unwholesome states of consciousness as well as in wholesome an neutral states. In its unwholesome forms it is called "wrong concentration" (micchasamadhi), In its wholesome forms "right concentration" (sammasamadhi).
> 
> In expositions on the practice of meditation, however, samadhi is limited to one-pointedness of mind (Vism.84-85; PP.84-85), and even here we can understand from the context that the word means only the wholesome one-pointedness involved in the deliberate transmutation of the mind to a heightened level of calm. Thus Buddhaghosa explains samadhi etymologically as "the centering of consciousness and consciousness concomitants evenly and rightly on a single object... the state in virtue of which consciousness and its concomitants remain evenly and rightly on a single object, undistracted and unscattered" (Vism.84-85; PP.85).
> 
> However, despite the commentator's bid for consistency, the word samadhi is used in the Pali literature on meditation with varying degrees of specificity of meaning. In the narrowest sense, as defined by Buddhaghosa, it denotes the particular mental factor responsible for the concentrating of the mind, namely, one-pointedness. In a wider sense it can signify the states of unified consciousness that result from the strengthening of concentration, i.e., the meditative attainments of serenity and the stages leading up to them. And in a still wider sense the word samadhi can be applied to the method of practice used to produce and cultivate these refined states of concentration, here being equivalent to the development of serenity.
> ...


Убрать из samadhi предшествующие этапы, ведущие к..., получим джаны.

Не думаю, что есть способ достижения 7 и 8 степей samadhi, минуя предыдущие.

----------

Pavel (21.12.2008), Solano (21.12.2008)

----------


## Solano

Ну вот, а вы всё говорите: "споры-споры". Наконец-то вопрос самма самадхи и джан широко раскрыт общими усилиями.

----------

Pavel (21.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Но в описаниях джан тоже ничего не говориться о объектах сосредоточения, а описываются лишь эффекты, сопровождающие достижение той или иной джаны.


Мне видится, что этот момент принципиальный.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне видится, что этот момент принципиальный.


Уже прояснилось: первые 4 - объектные; последующие 4 сопровождают практику випассаны (с ее объектами состедоточения) по ходу углубления оной.

Кстати, тут и всплыла *khanikasamadhi* (momentary concentration; the mobile mental stabilization produced in the course of insight contemplation of the passing flow of phenomena).

----------


## Zom

Совершенно не факт. То что вы вычитали о сверхмирских джханах не относится к бесформенным основам (арупа). Такие утверждения встречаются у некоторых учителей - не знаю откуда они их выкапывают, о том что каждому из 4 путей (сотапанна, и т.д.) соответствует сверхмирская джхана. Иногда их называют даже випассана-джхана. Это вообще не имеет кстати никакой опоры в самом каноне.

----------


## Pavel

> Уже прояснилось: первые 4 - объектные; ...


Пардон, я этого не понял. В чем объектность, или что является объектами первых четырех?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Совершенно не факт. То что вы вычитали о сверхмирских джханах не относится к бесформенным основам (арупа). Такие утверждения встречаются у некоторых учителей - не знаю откуда они их выкапывают, о том что каждому из 4 путей (сотапанна, и т.д.) соответствует сверхмирская джхана. Иногда их называют даже випассана-джхана. Это вообще не имеет кстати никакой опоры в самом каноне.


...
*In the Pali commentaries these come to be called the four immaterial jhanas (arupajhana), the four preceding states being renamed for the sake of clarity, the four fine-material jhanas (rupajhana). Often the two sets are joined together under the collective title of the eight jhanas or the eight attainments (atthasamapattiyo).*
...

Они (5-8) внемирские только в том случае, если проявляются вследствие практики випассаны.

Если же отсутствуют 7 элементов БВП, то - не сверхмирские джаны, а вполне мирские samadhi.




> Пардон, я этого не понял. В чем объектность, или что является объектами первых четырех?


Объектность в том, что есть опора для практики: касины, дыхание (одним словом, объекты).

----------


## Zom

Если отсутстуют 7 элементов Пути, то вы даже в 1 джхану не войдёте.
А про випассана-джханы - так этого нет даже в комментариях, не говоря уже о каноне. Совершенно авторские придумки.

Объектностью джхан не может быть дыхание, касина и т.д. Уже объяснял почему.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если отсутстуют 7 элементов Пути, то вы даже в 1 джхану не войдёте.


Зато войдете в первое samadhi, которые до 4-й джаны - одно и тоже. 




> А про випассана-джханы - так этого нет даже в комментариях, не говоря уже о каноне. Совершенно авторские придумки.


Замете, что этот термин вы первый упоминули, а теперь развиваете конт аргументации по его поводу.




> Объектностью джхан не может быть дыхание, касина и т.д. Уже объяснял почему.


Касина не является поддерживающим объектом для практики однонаправленного сосредоточения?

О отличии джан и самадхи см. выше.

----------

Solano (21.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> ...Объектность в том, что есть опора для практики: касины, дыхание (одним словом, объекты).


Такая объектность применительно к джханам описана в суттах?

----------


## Zom

1 Нет, не войдёте.
2 Упомянул, потому что именно он имелся в виду. К сожалению сейчас не дома, не могу цитировать тут почему-то - комп глючный. Но этот термин привел на основании фрагмента где говорится о випассане и четырех путях (paths). 
3 Касина является таким объектом - но как объект она исчезает на полпути входа в первую джхану - равно как и любой иной объект материального мира. Джхана не имеет ничего общего с сознанием глаза (наблюдением круга касины) или осязанием (физическим ощущением дыхания). В ней объект иной - ментальный, сам ум. Аджан Брам разъясняет, что в первых 3 джханах этот объект - piti-sukha. Именно на это направлен ум джханы, именно с этим фактором он слит воедино за счет 100% однонаправленности.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Такая объектность применительно к джханам описана в суттах?


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...351.html#ch1.3



> *One-pointedness (ekaggata)* [go up]
> 
> Unlike the previous four jhana factors, *one-pointedness is not specifically mentioned in the standard formula for the first jhana, but it is included among the jhana factors by the Mahavedalla Sutta (M.i,294) as well as in the Abhidhamma and the commentaries.* One-pointedness is a universal mental concomitant, the factor by virtue of which the mind is centered upon its object. It brings the mind to a single point, the point *occupied by the object*.
> 
> *One-pointedness is used in the text as a synonym for concentration (samadhi)* which has the characteristic of non-distraction, the function of eliminating distractions, non-wavering as its manifestation, and happiness as its proximate cause (Vism.85; PP.85). As a jhana factor one-pointedness is always directed to a wholesome object and wards off unwholesome influences, in particular the hindrance of sensual desire. As the hindrances are absent in jhana one-pointedness acquires special strength, based on the previous sustained effort of concentration.
> ...
> The difference between access and absorption concentration, as we have said, does not lie in the absence of the hindrances, which is common to both, but in the relative strength of the jhana factors. In access the factors are weak so that concentration is fragile, comparable to a child who walks a few steps and then falls down. But in absorption the jhana factors are strong and well developed so that the mind can remain continuously in concentration just as a healthy man can remain standing on his feet for a whole day and night (Vism.126; PP.131).
> 
> Because full absorption offers the benefit of strengthened concentration, a meditator who gains access is encouraged to strive for the attainment of jhana. To develop his practice several important measures are recommended.
> ...


Ментальный образ имеет поддерживающий объект. Для примера, это может быть касина.

----------

Pavel (21.12.2008), Solano (21.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...351.html#ch1.3


Я не совсем корректно поставил вопрос. Описаны ли (перечислены или приведены в качестве примеров, названы) объекты сосредоточения первых четырех джхан в суттах?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не совсем корректно поставил вопрос. Описаны ли (перечислены или приведены в качестве примеров, названы) объекты сосредоточения первых четырех джхан в суттах?


В Вишудхимагге есть полное описание со ссылками на сутты.

----------


## Pavel

> В Вишудхимагге есть полное описание со ссылками на сутты.


Описание объектов?.. В каких суттах описываются объекты, сосредоточение на которых приводит к джханам?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Описание объектов?.. В каких суттах описываются объекты, сосредоточение на которых приводит к джханам?


Сорри, нужно смотреть соответствующий раздел Вишудхимагги, чтобы привести конкретные сутты.

Вот здесь явно не упомянуты джаны, но объект вполне явно указан: http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn118.htm




> Объектностью джхан не может быть дыхание, касина и т.д. Уже объяснял почему.


+ к вышеупомянутому
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...el351.html#t-1
...
The formula for the attainment of the second jhana runs as follows:

    With the subsiding of applied thought and sustained thought he enters and dwells in the second jhana, which has internal confidence and unification of mind, is without applied thought and sustained thought, and is filled with rapture and happiness *born of concentration* (M.i,181; Vbh. 245) 
...
By reflecting upon the *second jhana* as more tranquil and sublime than the first, the meditator ends his attachment to the first jhana and engages in renewed striving with the aim of reaching the higher stage. *He directs his mind to his meditation subject — which must be one capable of inducing the higher jhanas such as a kasina or the breath — and resolves to overcome applied and sustained thought.* When his practice comes to maturity the two kinds of thought subside and the second jhana arises. In the second jhana only three of the original five jhana factors remain — rapture, happiness, and one-pointedness. Moreover, with the elimination of the two grosser factors these have acquired a subtler and more peaceful tone.
...
The meditator *in third jhana* is also said to be mindful and discerning, which points to another pair of frequently conjoined mental functions. *Mindfulness (sati), in this context, means the remembrance of the meditation object, the constant bearing of the object in mind without allowing it to float away.*
...
Rather than being determined by a surmounting of factors, the order of the immaterial jhanas is determined by a surmounting of objects. *Whereas for the lower jhanas the object can remain constant but the factors must be changed, for the immaterial jhanas the factors remain constant while the objects change.* The base of boundless space eliminates *the kasina object of the fourth jhana*, the base of boundless consciousness surmounts the object of the base of boundless space, the base of nothingness surmounts the object of base of boundless consciousness, and the base of neither-perception-nor-non-perception surmounts the objects the object of the base of nothingness.
...

К вопросу о мотивации
----
The motivation which initially leads a meditator to seek the immaterial attainments is a clear recognition of the dangers inherent in material existence: it is in virtue of matter that injuries and death by weapons and knives occur that one is afflicted with diseases, subject of hunger and thirst, while none of this takes place on the immaterial planes of existence (M.i,410). Wishing to escape these dangers by taking rebirth in the immaterial planes, *the meditator must first attain the four fine-material jhanas and master the fourth jhana with any kasina as object except the omitted space kasina.*

----------


## Pavel

> Сорри, нужно смотреть соответствующий раздел Вишудхимагги, чтобы привести конкретные сутты.
> 
> Вот здесь явно не упомянуты джаны, но объект вполне явно указан: http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn118.htm


Да, эта сутта мне знакома. В ней говорится о практике достижения сосредоточения и самадхи, но не джхан. 

Мне пока по-прежнему видится принципиальным отсутствие в суттах четкого указания на объекты сосредоточения, которые приводят к джханам.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, эта сутта мне знакома. В ней говорится о практике достижения сосредоточения и самадхи, но не джхан. 
> 
> Мне пока по-прежнему видится принципиальным отсутствие в суттах четкого указания на объекты сосредоточения, которые приводят к джханам.


Насколько я понял, там говориться о достижении Освобождения.

----------


## Zom

При всём уважении к Генеполе Гунаратаме, едва ли он является практиком, и судя по всему высказывает лишь собственные гипотезы на основе комментаторских и канонических текстов. Например, я переводил у него одну статью на 20 листов, где он доказывает, что для випассаны не нужно выходить из джханы, хотя сам это личным опытом не подтверждает. Поэтому если вы и опираетесь на личные мнения учителей, а не на сами сутты или древние комментарии, то выбирайте уж тех, кто говорит от собственного опыта переживания джхан. А так каждый может выстроить любую теорию и объяснить это какими-то фразами из канона, повернув их так или эдак, чтобы это соответствовало собственной гипотезе.

----------


## PampKin Head

> При всём уважении к Генеполе Гунаратаме, едва ли он является практиком, и судя по всему высказывает лишь собственные гипотезы на основе комментаторских и канонических текстов. Например, я переводил у него одну статью на 20 листов, где он доказывает, что для випассаны не нужно выходить из джханы, хотя сам это личным опытом не подтверждает. Поэтому если вы и опираетесь на личные мнения учителей, а не на сами сутты или древние комментарии, то выбирайте уж тех, кто говорит от собственного опыта переживания джхан. А так каждый может выстроить любую теорию и объяснить это какими-то фразами из канона, повернув их так или эдак, чтобы это соответствовало собственной гипотезе.


Цитата про джаны и касины из Вишудхимагги устроит?

стр. 110 (внизу страницы) по англецкому изданию:
...
*3. as to the kind of jhana: among those that brings absorption, the ten kasinas together with mindfulness of breathing bring all four jhanas.*

P.S. Вполне возможно, и в данной книге - всего лишь теории автора.

----------


## Solano

> При всём уважении к Генеполе Гунаратаме, едва ли он является практиком, и судя по всему высказывает лишь собственные гипотезы на основе комментаторских и канонических текстов. Например, я переводил у него одну статью на 20 листов, где он доказывает, что для випассаны не нужно выходить из джханы, хотя сам это личным опытом не подтверждает. Поэтому если вы и опираетесь на личные мнения учителей, а не на сами сутты или древние комментарии, то выбирайте уж тех, кто говорит от собственного опыта переживания джхан. А так каждый может выстроить любую теорию и объяснить это какими-то фразами из канона, повернув их так или эдак, чтобы это соответствовало собственной гипотезе.





> При всём уважении к Генеполе Гунаратаме, едва ли он является практиком, и судя по всему высказывает лишь собственные гипотезы на основе комментаторских и канонических текстов


Я бы поостерёгся от подобных высказываний,  не нам это решать и не на основе домыслов. К примеру, Дост. Гунаратана является упаджайей (подателем монашеских обетов) одного моего знакомого монаха, и тот очень высоко о нём отзывался. И кроме того - что мы можем судить о его практике? 
Мы можем лишь судить о его степени осведомлённости в классических источниках, вот и всё.

----------


## Zom

> 3. as to the kind of jhana: among those that brings absorption, the ten kasinas together with mindfulness of breathing bring all four jhanas.


Ну всё правильно, тут сказано, что к джханам ведут десять касин и внимательность к дыханию. Я с этим не спорил.




> Я бы поостерёгся от подобных высказываний, не нам это решать и не на основе домыслов. К примеру, Дост. Гунаратана является упаджайей (подателем монашеских обетов) одного моего знакомого монаха, и тот очень высоко о нём отзывался. И кроме того - что мы можем судить о его практике? 
> Мы можем лишь судить о его степени осведомлённости в классических источниках, вот и всё.


О чём можем судить? Ну вообще конечно лучше пожить с ним вместе и посмотреть - развил он джханы или нет. А если нет такой возможности, то можем посмотреть на его лекции - говорит он от личного опыта или же "выстраивает гипотезы" на основе сутт. Это видно сразу, сходу. Если говорит о личном опыте, то этот опыт интересно сравнить с опытом других учителей. Особенно если этот опыт полностью противоречив с иным опытом -) Ещё лучше сравнить с вашим собственным опытом (если вам удалось достичь джхан).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну всё правильно, тут сказано, что к джханам ведут десять касин и внимательность к дыханию. Я с этим не спорил.


А чего сразу не сказать, что ведут к Ниббане? Или приближают приход Будды Майтреи?




> О чём можем судить? Ну вообще конечно лучше пожить с ним вместе и посмотреть - развил он джханы или нет. А если нет такой возможности, то можем посмотреть на его лекции - говорит он от личного опыта или же "выстраивает гипотезы" на основе сутт. Это видно сразу, сходу. Если говорит о личном опыте, то этот опыт интересно сравнить с опытом других учителей. Особенно если этот опыт полностью противоречив с иным опытом -) Ещё лучше сравнить с вашим собственным опытом (если вам удалось достичь джхан).


...
10. "Come, Kalamas. Do not go upon what has been acquired by repeated hearing; nor upon tradition; nor upon rumor; nor upon what is in a scripture; nor upon surmise; nor upon an axiom; nor upon specious reasoning; nor upon a bias toward a notion that has been pondered over; nor upon another's seeming ability; nor upon the consideration, 'The monk is our teacher.' Kalamas, when you yourselves know: 'These things are good; these things are not blamable; these things are praised by the wise; undertaken and observed, these things lead to benefit and happiness,' enter on and abide in them.
...

P.S. Забавно вспомнить, какой у Девадатты был опыт практики и то, что сутты он знал назубок. Что не помешало ему быть тем, кем он был, со всеми вытекающими результатами сидения в ретритах (отсидел он их аж под руководством самого Будды) и всевозможными экспириенсами. А ведь он тоже "говорил из личного опыта" и "не строил гипотезы на основе сутт"...

----------

Pavel (22.12.2008), Solano (22.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Друзья. Лично я согласен с тем, что достижение 4ой или 8ой джханы как таковые не приносят плода Архатства, на таком понимании: практика джхан в своем чистом виде это тренировка. Стрельба в воздух по воображаемым мешеням. И тем не менее это правильное сосредоточение, но тренировка, чтобы "стрела летела прямо, высоко, чтобы рука не дрожала". Такой холостой стрельбе со всеми состояниями и учили прежние наставкини Будды. Однако Будда открыл Цели - 4БИ, Взаимозависимое Возникновение, Аннату. По ним и нужно "стрелять". Не просто понять умом, но пережить напрямую. Потому правильное сосредоточение с джханами является обязательным условием прохождения Благородного Пути.

Например, в авторитетном для Махаяны источнике (в Ламриме) многократно упоминается система "китайского наставника Хэшана", который проповедовал и практиковал лишь пустое однонаправленное сосредоточение ума, считая это истинной практикой пустоты. Однако Чже Цонкапа в этом своем труде весьма убедительно опровергает такие практики, сравнивая их с как раз с достижениями Алара Калама и Удакки Рамапутты, показывая, что сначала нужно обрести уравновешенное состояние ума на пороге первой джханы, а затем правильным размышлением, исследованием, обрести правильное воззрение, более углубленную и "свежую" основу понимания Аннаты (употребляется "шуньята"), и только на прочной и ясной основе такого понимания практиковать дальнейшее сосредоточение.

Однако мы с вами говорим о Каноне.
Вот ссылка на Поттхападу сутту: http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn09.htm
Рекомендую прочитать\перечитать ее всю. Очень интересная, красивая, воодушевляющая, разъясняющая, побуждающая к практике, укрепляющая в ней. Словом, чудесная и имеет отношение к обсуждаемой нами теме.

У кого нет времени прочитать\перечитать, ниже привожу выжимки по теме. Это про то, где Будда говорит о сосредоточении именно как об упражнении с описанием позы, направленности ума, стадиями, последовательностью.

Наделенный этим праведным сводом нравственных предписаний, и наделенный этой праведной воздержанностью и жизненными силами, и наделенный этой праведной внимательностью и вдумчивостью, и наделенный этой праведной удовлетворенностью он удаляется в уединенную обитель (....)
Возвратившись с чашей для милостыни, он сидит там после еды, скрестив под собой ноги, держа прямо тело, пребывая в сосредоточенном внимании.
Отказавшись от алчности к мирскому (...) от греха злонамеренности (...) от косности (...) от беспокойства и терзаний (...) от сомнения, он пребывает за пределами сомнения; лишенный неуверенности в хороших свойствах, он очищает мысли от сомнения.
(....)
Так же точно, Поттхапада, и монах, не отказавшись от этих пяти преград, видит себя словно в долгу, словно в болезни, словно в темнице, словно в рабстве, словно на труднопроходимой дороге. И подобно этому, Поттхапада, монах, отказавшись от этих пяти преград, так же точно видит себя, великий царь, словно свободным от долга, словно свободным от болезни, словно освободившимся от заточения, словно раскрепощенным, словно находящемся в спокойном пристанище.
Когда он видит себя отказавшимся от этих пяти преград, в нем рождается удовлетворенность, у удовлетворенного рождается радость, от радости в сердце успокаивается тело, успокоившиеся телом ощущает счастье, счастливый сосредоточен в мыслях. Освободившись от чувственных удовольствий, освободившись от нехороших свойств, он достигает первой ступени созерцания, – связанной с устремленным рассудком и углубленным рассуждением, рожденной уединенностью, дарующей радость и счастье – и пребывает в ней. Уничтожается его прежнее сознание чувственных удовольствий. В это время в нем возникает подлинное, утонченное сознание радости и счастья, рожденного уединенностью, и с этого времени он становится *подлинно и утонченно сознающим радость и счастье*, рожденное уединенностью. Так, благодаря упражнению, а возникают одни состояния сознания, благодаря упражнению, уничтожаются другие состояния сознания. Таково упражнение, – сказал Блаженный.
И далее, Поттхапада, монах, подавив устремленный рассудок и углубленное рассуждение, достигает второй ступени созерцания – несущей внутреннее успокоение и собранность в сердце, лишенной устремленного рассудка, лишенной углубленного рассуждения, рожденной сосредоточенностью, дарующей радость и счастье, – и пребывает в ней. Уничтожается его прежнее подлинное – утонченное сознание радости и счастья, рожденного уединенностью. В это время в нем возникает подлинное утонченное сознание радости и счастья, рожденное сосредоточенностью. Так, благодаря упражнению, возникают одни состояния сознания, благодаря упражнению, уничтожаются другие состояния сознания. Таково упражнение, – сказал Блаженный.

12. И далее, Поттхапада, монах отвращается от радости и пребывает в уравновешенности, наделенный способностью самосознания и вдумчивостью, испытывая телом то счастье, которое достойные описывают: "Уравновешенный, наделенный способностью самосознания, пребывающий в счастье", он достигает третьей ступени созерцания и пребывает в ней. Уничтожается его прежнее подлинное утонченное сознание радости и счастья, рожденного сосредоточенностью. В это время в нем возникает подлинное утонченное сознание счастья, рожденного уравновешенностью, и с этого времени он становится подлинно и утонченно сознающим счастье, рожденное уравновешенностью. Так, благодаря упражнению, возникают одни состояния сознания, благодаря упражнению, уничтожаются другие состояния сознания. Таково упражнение, – сказал Блаженный.

13. И далее, Поттхапада, монах, отказавшись от счастья, отказавшись от несчастья, избавившись от прежней удовлетворенности и неудовлетворенности, достигает четвертой ступени созерцания – лишенной несчастья, лишенной счастья, очищенной уравновешенностью и способностью самосознания, и пребывает в ней. Уничтожается его прежнее подлинное утонченное сознание счастья рожденного уравновешенностью. В это время в нем возникает подлинное утонченное сознание свободы от несчастья и свободы от счастья, и с этого времени он становится подлинно и утонченно сознающим свободу от несчастья и свободу от счастья. Так, благодаря упражнению, возникают одни состояния сознания, благодаря упражнению, уничтожаются другие состояния сознания. Таково упражнение – сказал Блаженный.

14. И далее, Поттхапада, монах, всецело преодолев сознание форм, избавившись от сознания противодействия, отвлекшись от сознания множественности, достигает уровня бесконечности пространства и мысля: "Пространство бесконечно", и пребывает на нем. Уничтожается его прежнее сознание форм. В это время в нем возникает подлинное утонченное сознание бесконечности пространства, и с этого времени он становится подлинно и утонченно сознающим бесконечность пространства. Так, благодаря упражнению, возникают одни состояния сознания, благодаря упражнению, уничтожаются другие состояния сознания. Таково упражнение – сказал Блаженный.

15. И далее, Поттхапада, монах, всецело преодолев уровень бесконечности пространства, достигает уровня бесконечности разумения и мысля: "Разумение бесконечно", пребывает на нем. Уничтожается его прежнее подлинное утонченное сознание бесконечности пространства. В это время в нем возникает подлинное утонченное сознание бесконечности разумения, и с этого времени он становится подлинно и утонченно сознающим бесконечность разумения. Так, благодаря упражнению, возникают одни состояния сознания, благодаря упражнению, уничтожаются другие состояния сознания. Таково упражнение – сказал Блаженный. 

16. И далее, Поттхапада, монах, всецело преодолев уровень бесконечности разумения, достигает уровня отсутствия чего бы то ни было и мысля: "Не существует ничего", пребывает на нем. Уничтожается его прежнее подлинное утонченное сознание бесконечности разумения. В это время в нем возникает подлинное утонченное сознание отсутствия чего бы то ни было, и с этого времени он становится подлинно и утонченно сознающим отсутствие чего бы то ни было. Так, благодаря упражнению, возникают одни состояния сознания, благодаря упражнению, возникают другие состояния сознания. Таково упражнение – сказал Блаженный.

17. С тех пор, Поттхапада, как монах становится здесь сознающим себя, он постепенно движется все дальше и дальше и обретает вершину сознания. Находясь на вершине сознания, он говорит себе так: "Размышлять для меня хуже, не размышлять для меня лучше. Если я предамся размышлению и воображению, то у меня смогут уничтожиться эти состояния сознания и возникнуть другие, грубые состояния сознания. Поэтому теперь я не буду предаваться ни размышлению, ни воображению". И он не предается ни размышлению, ни воображению. У него, не предающегося ни размышлению, ни воображению, уничтожаются эти состояния сознания и не возникают другие, грубые состояния сознания. Он обретает уничтожение. Таково, Поттхапада, постепенно внимательное достижение уничтожения сознания".

Правда, этим Будда приводит Поттхападе пример того, что сознание уничтожимо и не есть "я", а не говорит, что это ведет к Архатству. Зато полнотстью опровергает (по крайней мере в моих глазах) взгляды Pavla на "джханы", испытываемые им в НИИ. В особенности на четвертую джхану, в которую он входит "при заваривании чая". Это действительно сильно  :Smilie:  

Однако давайте копать дальше. Знаем точно, что Будда в этой сутте полностью разъяснил Поттхападе о том, что следует делать монаху, а что не следует. Что пусто, а что полезно. И джханы здесь фигурируют как то, что практикует монах после принятия пищи в своем уединенном жилище.

Далее, в Джхана сутте сказано: http://dhamma.ru/canon/an9-36.htm

""Я говорю вам, прекращение влечений основывается на первой джхане". Так было сказано. По отношению к чему это было сказано? При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых умственных качеств (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (pīti) и счастье (sukha), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra). Он рассматривает любые происходящие в ней явления, связанные с формой, чувством, восприятиями, конструкциями, и сознанием, как непостоянные, приносящие страдание, как болезнь, бедствие, стрелу, как болезненные, как несчастье, как чуждые, как разрушение, как пустые, как безличные. Он отвлекает свой ум от этих явлений, и тогда направляет свой ум на бессмертный элемент (амата-дхату): "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; *Освобождение (ниббана)".
(...)
Оставаясь там же, он достигает прекращения влечений. А если нет, то благодаря пристрастию и восхищению к этому элементу и полному искоренению первых пяти оков (представление о себе, привязанность к правилам и практикам, неуверенность, чувственное желание, и раздражение) – он переродится (в "чистых землях"), чтобы там полностью освободиться, больше не возвращаясь из того мира.
*.

Вот тут уже прямое указание того, что практика джхан приносит вышеперечисленные плоды и еще как, при очень умелой практике, может привести в Ниббане уже в этой жизни, или к плоду Невозвращающегося.

Да и что далеко ходить. Недавно совсем при углубленном чтении Дхаммапады выделил себе в отдельный файл такую строфу:

*411. Я называю брахманом того, у кого нет желаний, кто с помощью знания освободился от сомнений и достиг погружения в бессмертие.*

Итого имеем:

1) востребованное Pavloм упоминание Будды о правильном сосредоточении как о "психовизической практике" с соблюдением позы и пр.

2) упоминание того, что этим занимается монах после дел насущных ("возвратившись с чашей для милостыни, он сидит там после еды, скрестив под собой ноги, держа прямо тело, пребывая в сосредоточенном внимании")

3) Что плод правильного сосредоточения (высших джхан), основанного, как выше особо отметил Pavel, на нравственности, есть "покой, совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)".

4) Также и в Дхаммападе упоминается, что брахманом Будда зовет того, кто "с помощью знания освободился от сомнений и достиг *погружения в бессмертие*".

Мои выводы: Будда этому учил, это приветствовал, многократно упоминал (в разных суттах) и, само-собой, сам прошел.

P.S. Pavel, Вы пока не ответили, в каком же состоянии, по Вашему, Сидхартха, сидя под деревом Бодхи, стал Буддой? Я понимаю, что вопрос зыбкий и надеюсь, что об этом найду упоминание в Каноне, но интересно ознакомится с Вашим мнением, основанным на практике четвертой джханы при вождении автомобиля (не желаю никому перейти Вам дорогу).

----------

Pavel (22.12.2008), Solano (22.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> "Не будь предшествующего потока сознания, не могло бы быть и порождения сознания в качестве ясности и познающей способности. Посему установлено, что без предшествующего ума последующий ум не может быть порожден. В этой связи также установлено, что сознание не имеет начала и *поток индивидуального сознания бесконечен*.
> Однако в учении школы Вайбхашика говорится, что *когда Будда вступил в великую нирвану, поток его сознания угас. Нагарджуна логически опроверг это утверждение,* заметив, что если, по мнению вайбхашиков, нирвана есть пресечение потока скандх, то к моменту достижения нирваны ее будет некому достигать, и, напротив, пока существует личность, нирваны быть не может; а если это так, то, следовательно, нирвана недостижима. Таким образом, Нагарджуна доказал, что смысл нирваны заключается в другом. И главное здесь то, что *поток сознания никогда не прерывается*."


Momo. Особое внимание обратите на вышеупомянутую сутту (Поттхападу сутту: http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn09.htm). В ней Будда говорит об уничтожении сознания.

----------


## Pavel

> Друзья. Лично я согласен с тем, что достижение 4ой или 8ой джханы как таковые не приносят плода Архатства, на таком понимании: практика джхан в своем чистом виде это тренировка. Стрельба в воздух по воображаемым мешеням. И тем не менее это правильное сосредоточение, но тренировка, чтобы "стрела летела прямо, высоко, чтобы рука не дрожала". Такой холостой стрельбе со всеми состояниями и учили прежние наставкини Будды. Однако Будда открыл Цели - 4БИ, Взаимозависимое Возникновение, Аннату. По ним и нужно "стрелять". Не просто понять умом, но пережить напрямую. Потому правильное сосредоточение с джханами является обязательным условием прохождения Благородного Пути.


И хотя из сказанного Вами и не следует, что "потому правильное сосредоточение с джханами является...", все-таки сам вывод не вызывает возражений. Действительно, сосредоточение, правильность которого и характеризуется состояниями, названными Буддой как джханы, необходимо для глубинного понимания сути вещей и сути страданий.



> Однако мы с вами говорим о Каноне.
> Вот ссылка на Поттхападу сутту: http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn09.htm
> [COLOR="Navy"]Наделенный этим праведным сводом нравственных предписаний, и наделенный этой праведной воздержанностью и жизненными силами, и наделенный этой праведной внимательностью и вдумчивостью, и наделенный этой праведной удовлетворенностью он удаляется в уединенную обитель (....)Возвратившись с чашей для милостыни, он сидит там после еды, скрестив под собой ноги, держа прямо тело, пребывая в сосредоточенном внимании.
> Отказавшись от алчности к мирскому (...) от греха злонамеренности (...) от косности (...) от беспокойства и терзаний (...) от сомнения, он пребывает за пределами сомнения; лишенный неуверенности в хороших свойствах, он очищает мысли от сомнения.
> (....)
> Так же точно, Поттхапада, и монах, не отказавшись от этих пяти преград, видит себя словно в долгу, словно в болезни, словно в темнице, словно в рабстве, словно на труднопроходимой дороге. И подобно этому, Поттхапада, монах, отказавшись от этих пяти преград, так же точно видит себя, великий царь, словно свободным от долга, словно свободным от болезни, словно освободившимся от заточения, словно раскрепощенным, словно находящемся в спокойном пристанище.
> Когда он видит себя отказавшимся от этих пяти преград, в нем рождается удовлетворенность, у удовлетворенного рождается радость, от радости в сердце успокаивается тело, успокоившиеся телом ощущает счастье, счастливый сосредоточен в мыслях. Освободившись от чувственных удовольствий, освободившись от нехороших свойств, он достигает первой ступени созерцания, – связанной с устремленным рассудком и углубленным рассуждением, рожденной уединенностью, дарующей радость и счастье – и пребывает в ней. Уничтожается его прежнее сознание чувственных удовольствий. В это время в нем возникает подлинное, утонченное сознание радости и счастья, *рожденного уединенностью*, и с этого времени он становится *подлинно и утонченно сознающим радость и счастье*, *рожденное уединенностью*. Так, благодаря упражнению, а возникают одни состояния сознания, благодаря упражнению, уничтожаются другие состояния сознания. Таково упражнение, – сказал Блаженный.


Иван, неужели Вы не видите, что счастье и радость, которые характерны для первой джханы порождаются не упражнением в медитации, а уединенностью, упражнением в праведной жизни, в отказе от алчности, от чувственных наслаждений? Приведенный Вами же текст указывает на акцент в сторону обретения свойств в результате нового образа жизни согласно предписаниям и пониманию, которые позволяют достичь первой джханы. Вас подкупает то, что в какой-то момент появляются слова о том, что "он садится...", но весь текст указывает на то, что речь идет не о временном изменении сознания в результате медитативной практики, а о постоянном изменении сознания, "бытовом", которое устраняет пять преград раз и навсегда, позволяет жить в новом состоянии, а не входить в него, т.е. речь идет не о неком временном состоянии как результате психофизической практики, а о том, что порождается уединенностью и жизненными достижениями. Читайте сначала собственную цитату. Понятно, что является тем упражнением, о чем говорит Будда, разве описывает он то упражнение медитативного сидения в подробностях, чтобы разглядеть каким оно должно быть, чтобы быть правильным, ведуцщим к джхане? Нет. Он описывает образ жизни и смену взглядов, что влечет за собой смену состояния сознания, вызывающего ощущения, характерные для джханы.



> И далее, Поттхапада, монах, подавив устремленный рассудок и углубленное рассуждение, достигает второй ступени созерцания – несущей внутреннее успокоение и собранность в сердце, лишенной устремленного рассудка, лишенной углубленного рассуждения, рожденной сосредоточенностью, дарующей радость и счастье, – и пребывает в ней. Уничтожается его прежнее подлинное – утонченное сознание радости и счастья, рожденного уединенностью. В это время в нем возникает подлинное утонченное сознание радости и счастья, рожденное сосредоточенностью. Так, благодаря упражнению, возникают одни состояния сознания, благодаря упражнению, уничтожаются другие состояния сознания. Таково упражнение, – сказал Блаженный.
> 
> 12. И далее, Поттхапада, монах отвращается от радости и пребывает в уравновешенности, наделенный способностью самосознания и вдумчивостью, испытывая телом то счастье, которое достойные описывают: "Уравновешенный, наделенный способностью самосознания, пребывающий в счастье", он достигает третьей ступени созерцания и пребывает в ней. Уничтожается его прежнее подлинное утонченное сознание радости и счастья, рожденного сосредоточенностью. В это время в нем возникает подлинное утонченное сознание счастья, рожденного уравновешенностью, и с этого времени он становится подлинно и утонченно сознающим счастье, *рожденное уравновешенностью*. Так, благодаря упражнению, возникают одни состояния сознания, благодаря упражнению, уничтожаются другие состояния сознания. Таково упражнение, – сказал Блаженный.


И здесь речь идет о доступном в собственном опыте достойным состоянию уравновешенности, в котором монах пребывает с момента его достижения, новое состояние сознания порождается не вниманием к определенным объектам в медитациях, а уравновешенностью. Иван, неужели Вам не знакома уравновешенность в непосредственном опыте? 



> 17. *С тех пор*, Поттхапада, как монах становится здесь сознающим себя, он постепенно движется все дальше и дальше и обретает вершину сознания. Находясь на вершине сознания, он говорит себе так: "Размышлять для меня хуже, не размышлять для меня лучше. Если я предамся размышлению и воображению, то у меня смогут уничтожиться эти состояния сознания и возникнуть другие, грубые состояния сознания. Поэтому теперь я не буду предаваться ни размышлению, ни воображению". И он не предается ни размышлению, ни воображению. У него, не предающегося ни размышлению, ни воображению, уничтожаются эти состояния сознания и не возникают другие, грубые состояния сознания. Он обретает уничтожение. Таково, Поттхапада, постепенно внимательное достижение уничтожения сознания".


Из этих слов совершенно очевидно следует, что речь идет не о временных состояних, достигаемых медитативными упражнениями, а о измененных состояниях сознания, которое обретается в результате практики уединенной жизни и аскезы. Ведь не во время практики, находясь на вершине сознания, "он говорит себе так..."  



> Правда, этим Будда приводит Поттхападе пример того, что сознание уничтожимо и не есть "я", а не говорит, что это ведет к Архатству. Зато полнотстью опровергает (по крайней мере в моих глазах) взгляды Pavla на "джханы", испытываемые им в НИИ. В особенности на четвертую джхану, в которую он входит "при заваривании чая". Это действительно сильно


Еще раз повторюсь, если Вам неудалось постичь бесконечность пространства, если Вам не удалось постичь бесконечность познания, то не мне Вам описывать те ощущения, которые вызывает это постижение, и не Вам их сравнивать с ощущениями, описанными в данном тексте. По этой причине давайте пока просто опираться на логику текста, чтобы была хотя бы умственная, рассудительная основа для его понимания. В данном тексте ничто не указывает на то, что упражнения по достижению определенных состояний счастья, уравновешенности или отсутствия размышлений влечет за собой какие-либо изменения сознания. Здесь явно указывается на уединенный образ жизни, нравственные  предписания, воздержанность и жизненные силы. Дается сравнение не с тем монахом, который не практикует психофизические практики, а с тем, кто не устранил пять препятствий. Нет никаких оснований утверждать, что из этого описания следует, что именно (только) медитативные психофизические практики ведут к устойчивому изменению сознания.



> Однако давайте копать дальше. Знаем точно, что Будда в этой сутте полностью разъяснил Поттхападе о том, что следует делать монаху, а что не следует. Что пусто, а что полезно. И джханы здесь фигурируют как то, что практикует монах после принятия пищи в своем уединенном жилище.


Нет, здесь не джханы практикует монах после принятия пищи, а вообще умалчивается, что он практикует. Здесь весь образ жизни ведет к изменению сознания, о чем явно говорится, а какое место в этом практикам медитации явно не показано - скорее всего, отсюда следует вывод, что далеко не первое. Упражнением здесь называется аскеза как таковая.



> Далее, в Джхана сутте сказано: http://dhamma.ru/canon/an9-36.htm
> 
> [COLOR="Navy"]""Я говорю вам, прекращение влечений основывается на первой джхане". Так было сказано. По отношению к чему это было сказано? При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых умственных качеств (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (pīti) и счастье (sukha), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra). Он рассматривает любые происходящие в ней явления, связанные с формой, чувством, восприятиями, конструкциями, и сознанием, как непостоянные, приносящие страдание, как болезнь, бедствие, стрелу, как болезненные, как несчастье, как чуждые, как разрушение, как пустые, как безличные. Он отвлекает свой ум от этих явлений, и тогда направляет свой ум на бессмертный элемент (амата-дхату): "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; *Освобождение (ниббана)".*


*Надеюсь, что здесь еще более наглядно показано, что речь идет не о временно пребывании в результате упражнения в неком состоянии, а об образе жизни, который ведет к Ниббане в результате обретения устойчивых, сменяющих друг друга состояний сознания. Другие сутты о ступенях изменения сознания более широко раскрывают эту мысль.




			
				Оставаясь там же, он достигает прекращения влечений. А если нет, то благодаря пристрастию и восхищению к этому элементу и полному искоренению первых пяти оков (представление о себе, привязанность к правилам и практикам, неуверенность, чувственное желание, и раздражение) – он переродится (в "чистых землях"), чтобы там полностью освободиться, больше не возвращаясь из того мира.
			
		

*


> .


Речь в очередной раз идет о полном искоренении привязанностей, а не о достижении временных состояний, о которых говорит Zom. Еще раз напомню, что Будда характеризовал упражнения в медитативных практиках как "стрельбу по соломенным или глиняным мешеням", упражнение в тренировке сосредоточенности, а не упражнение, которое дарует новое видение, новое сознание, устойчивое состояние джхан.



> Вот тут уже прямое указание того, что практика джхан приносит вышеперечисленные плоды и еще как, при очень умелой практике, может привести в Ниббане уже в этой жизни, или к плоду Невозвращающегося.


О какой еще практике джхан Вы говорите. Джханы - это состояния, переживания. Есть методы достижения этих состояний и переживаний. Какие именно Вы имеете в виду? Я сказал о тех методах, на которые указывает Будда согласно приведенным Вами цитатам. При этом подчеркиваю, что именно такие методы ведут к устойчивому обретению джхан. Неустойчивое же обретение джхан дано нам в повседневной жизни в личном опыте без специальных на то практик.



> 1) востребованное Pavloм упоминание Будды о правильном сосредоточении как о "психовизической практике" с соблюдением позы и пр.


Не имеем ничего кроме упоминания о том, что в определенной успокаивающей позе и с сосредоточенным вниманием после обеда монах берется размышлять (даже не оговаривается на чем сосредоточено его внимание), что способствует его достижению первой джханы.



> 3) Что плод правильного сосредоточения (высших джхан), основанного, как выше особо отметил Pavel, на нравственности, есть "покой, совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)".


Да, это мы имеем, причем, подчеркиваю, как стабильное состояние сознания, а не как достигнутое временное переживание в результате упражнения.



> 4) Также и в Дхаммападе упоминается, что брахманом Будда зовет того, кто "с помощью знания освободился от сомнений и достиг *погружения в бессмертие*".


Могу лишь догадываться, что Вы подразумеваете под "достижением погружения в бессмертия", но вижу, что оно Вас прельщает...  :Smilie: 



> Мои выводы: Будда этому учил, это приветствовал, многократно упоминал (в разных суттах) и, само-собой, сам прошел.


Будда учил не этому, а учил праведному Пути, который никак не начинался в его поучениях с медитативных практик и достижений в них джхан. Очень надеюсь, что приведенные Вами же отрывки ярко Вам это раскроют. Будда выполнял медитативные практики, но прежде начал новую уединенную жизнь. Именно в этой жизни по его же словам есть место упражнениям, которые позволяют развивать сосредоточенность на том, на что уже обращено внимание, благодаря уже имеющейся в распоряжении осознанности праведности. Если такой осознанности нет, (а она ведет к аскезе, значит по образу жизни можно судить о достигнутой осознанности), то развитое сосредоточение будет иметь не верную направленность.
На простом примере покажу свою мысль: последние действия нашего "правителя" свидетельствуют о том, что умный, но безнравственный правитель хуже, чем правитель нравственно ориентированный, но глуповатый.  :Smilie:  



> P.S. Pavel, Вы пока не ответили, в каком же состоянии, по Вашему, Сидхартха, сидя под деревом Бодхи, стал Буддой?


 Было бы странно, если бы я взялся комментировать его состояния. Но уверенно могу сказать, что в состоянии, которое характеризуется стабильным изменением сознания, а не временным пребыванием в состоянии во время сидения.

----------

Solano (22.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Momo. Особое внимание обратите на вышеупомянутую сутту (Поттхападу сутту: http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn09.htm). В ней Будда говорит об уничтожении сознания.


Иллюзия того, что Будду понять проще, чем Нагарджуну, проистекает из того, что Будда говорил ровно столько, сколько мог понять в тот момент воспринимающий и перекрывал тот час дискуссии по вопросам, которые собеседник понять не мог.

У Нагарджуны же был иной подход. Чем и объясняется необходимость высокого уровня подготовки, чтобы хотя бы ухватить, о чем он писал.

----------


## Pavel

> ...интересно ознакомится с Вашим мнением, основанным на практике четвертой джханы при вождении автомобиля (не желаю никому перейти Вам дорогу).


Иван, очень интересное замечание. Задам Вам такой вопрос: "А желали бы Вы кому-то перейти дорогу Будде, или Вас успокаивает то, что по Вашему представлению он, достигая состояния четвертой джханы, сидит"? Что же с джханами у Будды, когда он идет или едет - утрачивает, возвращается в прежнее состояние (какое?)?

----------


## Zom

> Иллюзия того, что Будду понять проще, чем Нагарджуну, проистекает из того, что Будда говорил ровно столько, сколько мог понять в тот момент воспринимающий и перекрывал тот час дискуссии по вопросам, которые собеседник понять не мог.


Круто вы Будду с Нагарджуной сравниваете ...




> Иван, неужели Вы не видите, что счастье и радость, которые характерны для первой джханы порождаются не упражнением в медитации, а уединенностью, упражнением в праведной жизни, в отказе от алчности, от чувственных наслаждений?


Павел, а вы в свою очередь, не понимаете смысла этого предложения, вырвав его из контекста.
Почему я и говорю - важно опираться на личный опыт учителя, который это прошёл и подробно разъяснил (а затем, сравнить - хотя бы до какой-то степени - с личным медитативным опытом) - а не трактовать опыт глядя на строчку из нескольких слов. Иначе можно наплодить кучу подобных трактовок - даже на 100% противоположных. И все они "будут основываться на суттах".

Ну и ещё не нужно забывать о *канонических авторитетных комментариях* - например Висуддхимагге, Патисамбидамагге и Вимуттимагге. Если вы начинаете трактовать сутты по-другому, нежели их трактуют авторитетные комментарии традиции Тхеравады - то явно вы начинаете выстраивать собственную "традицию".

----------


## Pavel

> Круто вы Будду с Нагарджуной сравниваете ...
> 
> 
> 
> Павел, а вы в свою очередь, не понимаете смысла этого предложения, вырвав его из контекста.
> Почему я и говорю - важно опираться на личный опыт учителя, который это прошёл и подробно разъяснил (а затем, сравнить - хотя бы до какой-то степени - с личным медитативным опытом) - а не трактовать опыт глядя на строчку из нескольких слов. Иначе можно наплодить кучу подобных трактовок - даже на 100% противоположных. И все они "будут основываться на суттах".


Согласен. Но и к собственному опыту не стоит привязываться. В любом случае будет не плохо и пытаться переосмыслять, и пытаться опираться на собственный опыт, и пытаться как можно больше узнать об опыте тех, у кого он действительно заслуживает уважения (в частности Аджана Брама или древних учителей).

Мне кажется, что беседа в таком ключе оказалась полезной по крайней мере для меня. У меня есть много поводов и оснований, чтобы о многом подумать и многое взвесить. Спасибо  за участие (особенно Вам, Пампкину и Ивану).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.12.2008), Solano (22.12.2008), Zom (22.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Круто вы Будду с Нагарджуной сравниваете ...


Я могу Будду и с собой сравнить: у меня две ноги, и у него было две. Но только "продвинутые наставники" на "основании опыта" смогут раскрыть мне смысл этого уникального факта! А то ведь я могу таких теорий понастроить... 

Кста: иметь две ноги - это тоже не хуже, чем секс. Ходить удобнее.




> Павел, а вы в свою очередь, не понимаете смысла этого предложения, вырвав его из контекста.
> Почему я и говорю - важно опираться на личный опыт учителя, который это прошёл и подробно разъяснил (а затем, сравнить - хотя бы до какой-то степени - с личным медитативным опытом) - а не трактовать опыт глядя на строчку из нескольких слов. Иначе можно наплодить кучу подобных трактовок - даже на 100% противоположных. И все они "будут основываться на суттах".


Читать Калама сутту и вспоминать "продвинутого в опыте" Девадатту.

----------


## Pavel

Жаль, что тема оказалась разбитой по материалу на две части. Мне кажется, что в разделе Тхеравада она моглы бы быть более продуктивной, о чем свидетельствует подключение к разговору опытных и знающих форумчан.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Иван, неужели Вы не видите, что счастье и радость, которые характерны для первой джханы порождаются не упражнением в медитации, а уединенностью, упражнением в праведной жизни, в отказе от алчности, от чувственных наслаждений?


Павел, конечно же вижу.




> Вас подкупает то, что в какой-то момент появляются слова о том, что "он садится...",


Именно. Садится, и медитирует. Можете думать "ходит и медитирует, лежит и медитирует". Но когда происходит действительно глубокое погружение, когда достигаются джханны, тогда он именно сдидит, не двигаясь. Что и описывает будда в подробностях. И не только в этой сутте. Что меня и "подкупает".




> но весь текст указывает на то, что речь идет не о временном изменении сознания в результате медитативной практики, а о постоянном изменении сознания, "бытовом"


Вот именно, что после своего семидневного самадхи под деревом Бодхи, Будда "закрепил" это состояние, так что и во время прогулок, и во время всех остальных "бытовых" дел, он Свободен.




> разве описывает он то упражнение медитативного сидения в подробностях, чтобы разглядеть каким оно должно быть, чтобы быть правильным, ведуцщим к джхане? Нет. Он описывает образ жизни и смену взглядов, что влечет за собой смену состояния сознания, вызывающего ощущения, характерные для джханы.


Именно. После чего они становятся доступными в созерцании, потому что монах больше не чувствует себя "словно в долгу, словно в болезни, словно в темнице, словно в рабстве, словно на труднопроходимой дороге".




> новое состояние сознания порождается не вниманием к определенным объектам в медитациях, а уравновешенностью.


Павел. "Новое" состояние сознание в медитации тоже порождается уровновешенностью (я уже не говорю об отрешенности), а не только объектами медитации.




> Иван, неужели Вам не знакома уравновешенность в непосредственном опыте?


"______"




> Ведь не во время практики, находясь на вершине сознания, "он говорит себе так..."


Это метафора. Воля присутствует. Там и говорить не надо. Когда Вы чай в НИИ завариваете, вы же себе, полагаю, не говорите про себя "поднесу кружку ко рту".




> В данном тексте ничто не указывает на то, что упражнения по достижению определенных состояний счастья, уравновешенности или отсутствия размышлений влечет за собой какие-либо изменения сознания.


Да уж. Чего там. Сфера Бесконечного пространства, Бесконечного *сознания*, Ниродха... Ниббана... Словом, ни о каких изменений сознания в данном тексте не указывается. Это же так обыденно. Вы вот, например, заваривая чай, уже в четвертую джхану входите. А большая часть ДТП, наверное, из-за того, что особо одаренные практики прямо за рулем Ниродхи достигают  :Smilie: 




> Нет никаких оснований утверждать, что из этого описания следует, что именно (только) медитативные психофизические практики ведут к устойчивому изменению сознания.


Конечно. Вы же сами цитировали. Не имея в своей основе нравственности они далеко не уведут.




> Нет, здесь не джханы практикует монах после принятия пищи, а вообще умалчивается, что он практикует.


"Возвратившись с чашей для милостыни, он сидит там после еды, скрестив под собой ноги, держа прямо тело, пребывая в сосредоточенном внимании.
Отказавшись от алчности к мирскому ......" и далее по тексту.




> Здесь весь образ жизни ведет к изменению сознания, о чем явно говорится, а какое место в этом практикам медитации явно не показано - скорее всего, отсюда следует вывод, что далеко не первое.


Не первое место. И не втрое. И не третье. Но одинаковое вместе с нравственностью, сосредоточенностью и мудростью.




> Упражнением здесь называется аскеза как таковая.


Я усмотрел в упражнении весь Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, состоящий из нравственности, сосредоточенности и мудрости.




> Речь в очередной раз идет о полном искоренении привязанностей, а не о достижении временных состояний, о которых говорит Zom.


"Искоренение привязанностей" и ведет за собой "достижении временных состояний, о которых говорит Zom".




> Еще раз напомню, что Будда характеризовал упражнения в медитативных практиках как "стрельбу по соломенным или глиняным мешеням", упражнение в тренировке сосредоточенности, а не упражнение, которое дарует новое видение, новое сознание, устойчивое состояние джхан.


Т.е. Вы предлагаете не тренероваться? А так, прямо сходу?  :Smilie: 




> О какой еще практике джхан Вы говорите. Джханы - это состояния, переживания.


Не совсем. Это однонаправленность ума. Состояния, переживания и пр. должны быть отброшены. Сутты это очень скурпулезно объясняют каждый раз, где только описывается достижение джхан.




> Я сказал о тех методах, на которые указывает Будда согласно приведенным Вами цитатам. При этом подчеркиваю, что именно такие методы ведут к устойчивому обретению джхан. Неустойчивое же обретение джхан дано нам в повседневной жизни в личном опыте без специальных на то практик.


Мы в одних и тех же словах усматриваем разные методы. Упоминание Буддой о джханах, достигаемых в повседневной жизни, я ни разу не читал. Пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылками.




> Не имеем ничего кроме упоминания о том, что в определенной успокаивающей позе и с сосредоточенным вниманием после обеда монах берется размышлять (даже не оговаривается на чем сосредоточено его внимание), что способствует его достижению первой джханы.


Берется не размышлять, но сосредоточенно избавляться от пяти помех, которые ведут за собой джханы. Прочитайте оригинал по приведенной мной ссылке, как я и советовал. Замечательная, красивая сутта.




> Могу лишь догадываться, что Вы подразумеваете под "достижением погружения в бессмертия", но вижу, что оно Вас прельщает...


Не в том смысле, как Вы подумали, если я правильно понял Вашу улыбку. Просто Ниббана иногда фигурирует в суттах как "бессмертное". Могу ошибаться. Проверю, если где еще встретится.




> Будда учил не этому, а учил праведному Пути, который никак не начинался в его поучениях с медитативных практик и достижений в них джхан.


Никто не спорит. У Вас, насколько я вижу, превратное мнение о моем превратном (с Вашей точки зрения) понимании важности джхан.




> Будда выполнял медитативные практики, но прежде начал новую уединенную жизнь. Именно в этой жизни по его же словам есть место упражнениям, которые позволяют развивать сосредоточенность на том, на что уже обращено внимание, благодаря уже имеющейся в распоряжении осознанности праведности.


Никто не спорит.




> Если такой осознанности нет, (а она ведет к аскезе, значит по образу жизни можно судить о достигнутой осознанности), то развитое сосредоточение будет иметь не верную направленность.


И опять не спорю. Просто под Правильным сосредоточением я понимаю джханы вплоть до Ниродхи, а вы то, что сами написали.




> Было бы странно, если бы я взялся комментировать его состояния. Но уверенно могу сказать, что в состоянии, которое характеризуется стабильным изменением сознания, а не временным пребыванием в состоянии во время сидения.


Стабильным, потому что он семь дней так сидел. И закрепил. Поднявшись со своего места, он уже был Буддой, Архатом. Сосредоточением он завершил свой Путь. Сосредоточение стоит последней восьмой ступенью его Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, который он поведал миру.

----------


## Solano

> Вот именно, что после своего семидневного самадхи под деревом Бодхи, Будда "закрепил" это состояние, так что и во время прогулок, и во время всех остальных "бытовых" дел, он Свободен.


Я думаю, что Бхагаван Будда пребывал в состоянии, в котором было явно не только самадхи. Знаете почему? Потому, что для пребывания Там, где был Бхагаван, надо как минимум иметь ещё одно качество - упеккха - уравновешенность ума. Да что там - все 7 факторов Просветления должны быть в наличии. И полностью достигнув это состояние ума, не надо его "закреплять", потому что даже мгновения пребывания в этом состоянии ума хватает для того, чтобы стать Сотапаной. И это не джана, нет. Это Ниббана.

Просто вначале Вы попадаете в него на мгновение, когда ещё не всё у Вас получается хорошо, потом ещё немного, потом ещё. А когда исчезают причины для того, чтобы не мочь, тогда и будет всё как у Бхагавана. Тогда вы полностью останетесь в нём. Чего всем нам желаю)

----------


## Solano

> Стабильным, потому что он семь дней так сидел. И закрепил. Поднявшись со своего места, он уже был Буддой, Архатом. Сосредоточением он завершил свой Путь. Сосредоточение стоит последней восьмой ступенью его Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, который он поведал миру.


И тут всё обстоит, как я думаю, немного по-другому. С одной стороны вы можете конечно рассмотреть 8БП как пирамиду, где каждая ступень основана на предыдущей, но весь секрет в том, что все они работают ОДНОВРЕМЕННО и можно как развивать самма самадхи, так и самма сила, так и самма диттхи и тп. вместе.

----------


## Solano

> Берется не размышлять, но сосредоточенно избавляться от пяти помех, которые ведут за собой джханы.


джаны ведут за собой помехи??? :Smilie:  или помехи ведут за собой джаны? :Confused:

----------


## Solano

> Цитата:Еще раз напомню, что Будда характеризовал упражнения в медитативных практиках как "стрельбу по соломенным или глиняным мешеням", упражнение в тренировке сосредоточенности, а не упражнение, которое дарует новое видение, новое сознание, устойчивое состояние джхан. 
> 
> Т.е. Вы предлагаете не тренероваться? А так, прямо сходу?


Сходу никто не предлагает, просто не стоит делать целью достижение джаны. Упражнение - не есть цель(упражнение в тренировке сосредоточенности). Цель вообще ведь не в достижении ТОЛЬКО Спокойствия, но и Прозрения. И знаете, заниматься Випассаной без самма самадхи не получится. а занимаясь Випассаной с самма самадхи, ПАРАЛЛЕЛЬНО ум успокаивается.

----------


## Solano

> Не совсем. Это однонаправленность ума. Состояния, переживания и пр. должны быть отброшены. Сутты это очень скурпулезно объясняют каждый раз, где только описывается достижение джхан.


Однонаправленность ума - это не джана, это один из факторов, которые её определяют. По-моему экагата.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Однонаправленность ума - это не джана, это один из факторов, которые её определяют. По-моему экагата.


Действительно написал неточно.

----------

Solano (23.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Вот именно, что после своего семидневного самадхи под деревом Бодхи, Будда "закрепил" это состояние, так что и во время прогулок, и во время всех остальных "бытовых" дел, он Свободен.
> 
> Это метафора. Воля присутствует. Там и говорить не надо. Когда Вы чай в НИИ завариваете, вы же себе, полагаю, не говорите про себя "поднесу кружку ко рту".
> 
> И опять не спорю. *Просто под Правильным сосредоточением я понимаю джханы* вплоть до Ниродхи, а вы то, что сами написали.
> 
> Стабильным, потому что он семь дней так сидел. И закрепил. Поднявшись со своего места, он уже был Буддой, Архатом. Сосредоточением он завершил свой Путь. Сосредоточение стоит последней восьмой ступенью его Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, который он поведал миру.


Вот именно по этой причине я Вам вопрос и задаю о Будде. По какой причине Вы считаете, что управление мной автомобиля в состоянии джханы невозможно, а действия Будды именно в этом состоянии после того, как он встал из-под дерава, возможны? Либо Вы готовы признать, что он уже в другом состоянии, либо Вам следует признать, что нахождение в состоянии джханы не мешает сохранять волю, координацию движений, и прочие свойства ума, которые необходимы для совершения повседневных действий таких как управление автомобилем или заваривание чая. (По поводу воли в состояниях джханы - к Zom-у, он с Вами поспорит...)

Если же Вы считаете, что состояние джхан не позволяет сохранять активность ума, необходимую для разговоров с людьми, совершения перемещений, приготовления пищи и т.д. и т.п., то придется признать, что Будда, выйдя из медитации под деревом, вернулся в другое состояние или обрел другое состояние, отличное от джхан, т.е. растерял так Вами называемую "правильную сосредоточенность, под которой Вы понимаете джханы". Не надо придумывать, то что Будда разговаривал с людьми - это всего лишь "метафора"...  :Smilie: 

Я попытался Вам показать, что под правильной сосредоточенностью в жизни и в упражнениях подразумеваются различные явления. В жизни - это обретенный плод, который помогает жить и совершать действия, дарующий спокойствие, уравновешенность, управляемое сосредоточенное внимание, а в упражнении - это переживание, которое позволяет оценить, что упражнение выполняется верно ("планка, взятая высота"). Понимаете, о каком различии я говорю?

И еще хочу обратить Ваше внимание на некое изобретение, которое приплюсовывается Вами к учению Будды - это некий вывод о том, что методом закрепления правильной сосредоточенности на всю оставшуюся жизнь является преодоление временнОго барьера в семь дней для закрепления достигнутого в медитации состояния джханы. Это никуда не годится, не основано ни на каких словах Будды и является чистым вымыслом. Если бы такой временной фактор был необходим для закрепления, то Будда бы на него указал, как на необходимый фактор (Искренне надеюсь, что в моих словах Вы не найдете ничего обидного - сам люблю выдумывать, считаю это проявлением креативной натуры, т.е. не недостатком, а достоинством, но в попытке понять слово Учения это не помогает, а скорее мешает).

----------

Solano (23.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> С одной стороны вы можете конечно рассмотреть 8БП как пирамиду, где каждая ступень основана на предыдущей, но весь секрет в том, что все они работают ОДНОВРЕМЕННО и можно как развивать самма самадхи, так и самма сила, так и самма диттхи и тп. вместе.


Возможно, в некоторых моментах работают одновременно, но, я думаю, не всегда.
Хотя смотря насколько "тонко" рассматривать каждую из ступеней.

Например, в состоянии джханы у вас не может быть фактора "правильная речь" или "правильные средства к существованию" -))
Даже если эти факторы рассматривать очень тонко - всё равно выходит так, что они являются основой для того, чтобы достичь джханы, но никак не могут "функционировать" в самой джхане. 

Я думаю так, что все звенья связаны друг с другом, влияют друг на друга, одно может проявляться сильнее и виднее - остальные гораздо меньше, но вряд ли они всегда ежесекундно действуют одновременно.

----------


## Solano

> Например, в состоянии джханы у вас не может быть фактора "правильная речь" или "правильные средства к существованию" -))
> Даже если эти факторы рассматривать очень тонко - всё равно выходит так, что они являются основой для того, чтобы достичь джханы, но никак не могут "функционировать" в самой джхане.


Не джаной единой :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Хотя, если для вас цель 8БП - джана, то пожалуйста :Confused: 

Я к тому, что цель 8БП совсем другая.

----------


## Zom

А мы не про цель, а про фунцкионирование или не-фунцкионирование всех звеньев одновременно. А вы опять начинаете передёргивать.

----------


## Solano

Эк Вы меня, Зом, прям в сердце! :Cry:  :Big Grin: 

И опять-таки: кто такие эти "мы" которыми вы меня постоянно стращаете? :EEK!: 

А если серьёзно, я комментировал фразу, касающуюся Просветления Бхагавана Будды. Так что с моей стороны всё корректно - отмотайте страничку и посмотрите сами. Здесь вообще широкий спектр вопросов затронули, шире, чем отсутствие я, уж точно и о Ниббане был разговор :Smilie: (всё у этих буддистов о Нибанне, понимаешь!  :Smilie: ).

----------


## Solano

А так, так конечно, не всегда в жизни эти факторы работают одновременно, но в случае Ниббаны, весь 8БП завершён, всё "созрело".

А так - вы ж сами написали ранее, что ВСЕ факторы равны по значению.
Я это и не собираюсь оспаривать.

----------


## Pavel

> Например, в состоянии джханы у вас не может быть фактора "правильная речь" или "правильные средства к существованию" -))
> Даже если эти факторы рассматривать очень тонко - всё равно выходит так, что они являются основой для того, чтобы достичь джханы, но никак не могут "функционировать" в самой джхане.


Хорошо, Zom, тогда ответьте на такой простой вопрос, который так и остается без ответа. Если правильное сосредоточение всегда подразумевает состояние джханы, а состояние джханы не подразумевает правильной речи или правильных средств к существованию, то теряет ли Будда правильное сосредоточение в тот момент, когда дает поучения монахам или принимает подношения в виде еды?

Вопрос хоть и простой, но важный, т.к. позволяет все-таки определиться с тем, что подразумевать под "правильным сосредоточением".

----------


## Zom

> но в случае Ниббаны, весь 8БП завершён, всё "созрело".


А в случае достижения просветления думаете они работают одновременно?

Кстати, Будда еще говорил о +2 факторах, которые вместе в восьмеричным путем составляют Десятеричный Путь.
Впервые об этом я вычитал в лекциях Аджана Буддадасы.

Эти два фактора добавляются Буддой в АН X, 103 и называются так:
- ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ МУДРОСТЬ (samma-nanam)
- ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЕ (samma-vimutti)

Они относятся не к самому Пути, но к цели - Плоду.

В этой сутте говорится о том, что без правильно развитого самадхи, совершенная мудрость невозможна. Также здесь и говорится о том, развитие ступеней идёт последовательно -




> "In a person of right view, right resolve comes into being. In a person of right resolve, right speech. In a person of right speech, right action. In a person of right action, right livelihood. In a person of right livelihood, right effort. In a person of right effort, right mindfulness. In a person of right mindfulness, right concentration. In a person of right concentration, right knowledge. In a person of right knowledge, right release.


Это ещё перекликается со 117 ой суттой Маджхима Никаи:
http://nt.med.ncku.edu.tw/biochem/ls...ima/mn117.html




> Хорошо, Zom, тогда ответьте на такой простой вопрос, который так и остается без ответа. Если правильное сосредоточение всегда подразумевает состояние джханы, а состояние джханы не подразумевает правильной речи или правильных средств к существованию, то теряет ли Будда правильное сосредоточение в тот момент, когда дает поучения монахам или принимает подношения в виде еды?


Вы опять что-то упустили. Я не говорил о том, что это ТОЛЬКО джханы. Подобное утверждение было бы абсурдным хотя бы потому, что тогда бы невозможно было бы даже начать двигаться по пути - с самых первых элементарных шагов. Вы приводили в пример сутту, где Будда говорит о том, что сосредоточение на умелых качествах - правильно, а на неумелых, соответственно, неправильно. Всё очень логично здесь.
Однако джханы - это незаменимая часть Пути на определённом этапе пути, когда требуется достичь глубоких прозрений.

----------


## Pavel

> Однако джханы - это *незаменимая часть Пути* на определённом этапе пути, когда требуется достичь глубоких прозрений.


Хорошо. Тогда я вполне могу вернуться к своему убеждению, что джханы - это лишь та "мешень", которая поражается в упражнении, а правильное сосредоточение в Восьмеричном Пути - это та цель, которая достигается праведной жизнью, а следовательно остается достигнутым качеством в повседневной жизни (напомню Ваше определение, "в бытовом понимании").

Теперь осталось рассмотреть те слова Будды Готамы, которые однозначно указывают, что практика достижения джхан - это незаменимая часть Пути, хотя она и не включена в Восьмеричный Путь.

----------

Solano (23.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хорошо. Тогда я вполне могу вернуться к своему убеждению, что джханы - это лишь та "мешень", которая поражается в упражнении, а правильное сосредоточение в Восьмеричном Пути - это та цель, которая достигается праведной жизнью, а следовательно остается достигнутым качеством в повседневной жизни (напомню Ваше определение, "в бытовом понимании").


Праведная жизнь (sila) - это условие достижения samma samadhi. Но сказать, что samma samadhi достигается праведной жизнью, было бы неправильно, имхо.




> Теперь осталось рассмотреть те слова Будды Готамы, которые однозначно указывают, что практика достижения джхан - это незаменимая часть Пути, хотя она и не включена в Восьмеричный Путь.


Там же сказано: samma samadhi. Не samma jhana.

----------

Solano (23.12.2008)

----------


## Solano

> Вы опять что-то упустили. Я не говорил о том, что это ТОЛЬКО джханы. Подобное утверждение было бы абсурдным хотя бы потому, что тогда бы невозможно было бы даже начать двигаться по пути - с самых первых элементарных шагов





> Цитата:Позвольте - Правильное Сосредоточение - это не обязательно джхана. )
> 
> Позвольте, но читайте пожалуйста внимательно.
> 
> Что же такое правильная сосредоточенность? Вот, монах, освободившись от предметов ума, от вредных состояний ума, приобрел то, что приносят размышление и рассуждение, то, что порождено освобождением от вещей, — такой монах пребывает в первой джхане, наполненной восторгом и чувством счастья. [и т.д. вплоть до 4 джханы].
> 
> Найдите мне, где говорится в каноне о том, что Правильное Сосредоточение - это нечто отличное от этого. Тогда и продолжим беседу


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=199

Это из приснопамятной темы про випассану в изложении Гоенки.

А вот в этой теме, где Мы с Вами сейчас находимся, уже кучу материала привели по поводу сутт, джаны, самма самадхи... 
 :Wink:

----------


## Zom

> Теперь осталось рассмотреть те слова Будды Готамы, которые однозначно указывают, что практика достижения джхан - это незаменимая часть Пути, хотя она и не включена в Восьмеричный Путь.


Простите, но подобные цитаты уже приводились, по 10 раз по тому же кругу не вижу смысла.




> А вот в этой теме, где Мы с Вами сейчас находимся, уже кучу материала привели по поводу сутт, джаны, самма самадхи...


Верно. Но нигде не говорится, что джханы НЕ входят в самма-самадхи -)
Везде, где Будда говорит о Правильном Сосредоточении, он перечисляет джханы.

----------


## Solano

> Но нигде не говорится, что джханы НЕ входят в самма-самадхи


Естесственно! :Big Grin:  Я со своей стороны рад, что Вы перестали ограничивать самма самадхи только лишь джанами(Вы ведь перестали?) - именно такое впечатление у меня сложилось в разговоре в теме про Гоенку(что ограничиваете только джанами).

Ну и не "везде", где говорится про самма самадхи, обязательно идёт речь про джаны - такие примеры здесь тоже приводили, ведь так?

----------


## Zom

Ещё раз:
Если джханы отсутствуют как составляющая при объяснении фактора Правильного Сосредоточения - то это не есть Правильное Сосредоточение. Если джхана не достигается - то глубоких прозрений не достигается также. Поэтому поскольку Гоенка не упоминает джханы нигде в своей практике и не ведёт практикующих к их развитию - он не практикует Благородный Восьмеричный Путь (а практикует, судя по всему, Семеричный).

----------


## Solano

Вот это уже действительно "по второму кругу". :Frown:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ещё раз:
> Если джханы отсутствуют как составляющая при объяснении фактора Правильного Сосредоточения - то это не есть Правильное Сосредоточение. Если джхана не достигается - то глубоких прозрений не достигается также. Поэтому поскольку Гоенка не упоминает джханы нигде в своей практике и не ведёт практикующих к их развитию - он не практикует Благородный Восьмеричный Путь (а практикует, судя по всему, Семеричный).


3 дня из 10 на курсе практикуется однонаправленное сосредоточение = samadhi.

Так как объект сосредоточения нейтральный, то это - samma samadhi.

Что у каждого получилось - это вопрос способностей отдельно взятого индивидуума.

----------


## Zom

А мы рассматриваем весь путь, который предлагается Гоенкой целиком. В нём отсутствуют джханы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А мы рассматриваем весь путь, который предлагается Гоенкой целиком. В нём отсутствуют джханы.


Знаете, они и в Анаранасатти сутте тоже отсутствуют.

----------

Pavel (24.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Знаете, они и в Анаранасатти сутте тоже отсутствуют.


Присутствуют - просто нужно правильно понимать анапанасати сутту.
А для этого рекомендую почитать канонические комментарии, например, Висуддхимаггу.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Присутствуют - просто нужно правильно понимать анапанасати сутту.
> А для этого рекомендую почитать канонические комментарии, например, Висуддхимаггу.


Алаверды. Они присутствуют таким же образом и в курсах Гоенки. Читайте его книги и Вишудхимаггу.

P.S. Причем *практикует он очень много десятилетий и рассказывает все "исключительно из собственного опыта".*

----------

Pavel (24.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Они присутствуют таким же образом и в курсах Гоенки. Читайте его книги и Вишудхимаггу.


Увы, нет.




> P.S. Причем практикует он очень много десятилетий и рассказывает все "исключительно из собственного опыта".


А вот почему я и говорю, что интересно сравнить опыт - тем более когда он полностью противоположный. То есть кто-то либо ничего не достиг, либо откровенно врёт.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Увы, нет.


Извините, но Господь Аджан Брам по поводу Гоенки не писал.






> А вот почему я и говорю, что интересно сравнить опыт - тем более когда он полностью противоположный. То есть кто-то либо ничего не достиг, либо откровенно врёт.


Семинары открыты. + можете ему напрямую написать все свои вопросы.

----------


## Zom

> Извините, но Господь Аджан Брам по поводу Гоенки не писал.


Хорошо, специально для вас, если вам лень заглянуть в книгу (а вы кажется писали, что она у вас есть):

VIII, 222-223: (перевожу), Описание практики Анапанасати в Висуддхимагге:




> ... он должен развить *джхану*, развив пятикратное её мастерство (IV, #131), а затем обратиться к прозрению (випассане) путём различения ума-и-тела. Как? Выйдя из этого достижения [джханы], он видит, что вдохи и выдохи имеют своим источником физическое тело и ум ...


Страница 308. Можете сами посмотреть.

И где Гоенка говорит аналогичное при практике анапанасати?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хорошо, специально для вас, если вам лень заглянуть в книгу (а вы кажется писали, что она у вас есть):


Не совсем понял: вы Вишудхимаггу и на работу носите? Офигенские пошли люди!




> VIII, 222-223: (перевожу), Описание практики Анапанасати в Висуддхимагге:
> 
> 
> 
> Страница 308. Можете сами посмотреть.
> 
> И где Гоенка говорит аналогичное при практике анапанасати?


Давайте я для вас простым русским откомментирую:

- на курсе анапана используется для развития samadhi;
- приведенный же вами отрывок говорит о випассане (а затем обратиться к прозрению (випассане) путём различения ума-и-тела)

Вы кислое с мягким не путаете, увидев знакомые слова анапана/дыхание?

----------


## Zom

Ваша ошибка в том, что вы разделяете на какую-то отдельную самадху и какую-то отдельную випассану. На самом деле это один путь, один процесс, который обязательным образом проходит через джхану. Приведённый мной отрывок взят из полного описания медитации на дыхании - той самой, за счёт которой Будда достиг просветления. И развитие (глубокого) прозрения, как верно указывает комментарий, начинается после выхода из джханы. Именно до такой степени нужно развить медитацию, поэтому о каком развитии самадхи вы говорите я не совсем понимаю. Точнее понимаю о каком - о "каком-то". А "какой-то" уровень самадхи не приводит к прозрению. К нему приводит вполне конкретный, называемый джханами. Именно такой уровень сосредоточения называется Правильным для развития глубокого прозрения, а не иной.

Хотя я соглашусь с тем, что для неглубокого прозрения (например - понимания того, какую форму может принять помеха недоброжелательности), подходит до-джхановый уровень сосредоточения.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ваша ошибка в том, что вы разделяете на какую-то отдельную самадху и какую-то отдельную випассану. На самом деле это один путь, один процесс, который обязательным образом проходит через джхану. Приведённый мной отрывок взят из полного описания медитации на дыхании - той самой, за счёт которой Будда достиг просветления. И развитие (глубокого) прозрения, как верно указывает комментарий, начинается после выхода из джханы. Именно до такой степени нужно развить медитацию, поэтому о каком развитии самадхи вы говорите я не совсем понимаю. Точнее понимаю о каком - о "каком-то". А "какой-то" уровень самадхи не приводит к прозрению. К нему приводит вполне конкретный, называемый джханами. Именно такой уровень сосредоточения называется Правильным для развития глубокого прозрения, а не иной.


1. Полное описание "медитации на дыхании" дано Буддой Сангхе в соответствующей сутте.  И как то обходились без Вишудхимагги тогда.

2. Джана - это состояние ума с определенным присутствием/отсутствием специфических факторов. Но наличию  и отсутствию которых джаны и различают. Человек развивает экагатту (samadhi в простонародье), на это ему дается 3 дня. У кого есть джаны, тот входит и выходит в них. У кого есть самадхи доступа - пользует его. У кого возникла просто развитая экагатта - тот будет пытаться практиковать с ней. Соответственно,  у одних будет самма самадхи, у других - просто самадхи=экагатта.  У вас какие то проблемы, что люди на 10ти дневном курсе не достигают samma samadhi и знакомятся с практикой випассаны, имея тот уровень экагатты, который имеют?

"Учиться надо медленно, а работать - быстро" (с)

2. Если у вас есть претензии к методикам Гоенки, вы можете их легко высказать 1) Гоенке; 2) Господу Адхану Браме или просто сходите на курс Випассаны (а позднее и на курс Анапаны), где тоже могут ответить на все ваши вопросы  люди co "своим опытом практики".

----------


## Zom

> Полное описание "медитации на дыхании" дано Буддой Сангхе в соответствующей сутте. И как то обходились без Вишудхимагги тогда.


Нет. Это как раз не полное описание. 
Я здесь ещё раз отмечу, что Будда сам книг не писал и на диктофон не надиктовывал.
Все сутты были составлены и систематизированы на 1 соборе. Совершенно очевидно, что во всех подробностях и деталях ничего не запоминалось, а делалось так, чтобы охватить всю Трипитаку целиком для устной! и точной! передачи по памяти.

Я более чем уверен, что Будда не говорил такими обрывочными фразами, которые мы видим в некоторых суттах - т.е. эдакий гуру, который сказал что-то мудрое, а ученик должен был понять. Будда мог всё подробно разъяснить, если ученик не понимал.

И кстати, комментарии нарабатывались практически сразу же. Первый и самый древнейший - Патисамбидамагга, примерно датируемый 300 г до н.э.




> Джана - это состояние ума с определенным присутствием/отсутствием специфических факторов. Но наличию и отсутствию которых джаны и различают. Человек развивает экагатту (samadhi в простонародье), на это ему дается 3 дня. У кого есть джаны, тот входит и выходит в них. У кого есть самадхи доступа - пользует его. У кого возникла просто развитая экагатта - тот будет пытаться практиковать с ней. Соответственно, у одних буде самма самадхи, у других - просто самадхи=экагатта. У вас какие то проблемы, что люди на 10ти дневном курсе не достигают samma samadhi и знакомятся с практикой випассаны, имея тот уровень экагатты, который имеют?


Джхана - не просто состояние ума с какими-то там факторами. Прежде всего функцией джханы является полное подавление 5 помех - ниваран. Именно в этом её суть, а не в том, чтобы пережить приятные ощущения или что-либо такое. Пока этого нет, нет возможности получить глубокие прозрения. Поэтому конечно вы можете сидеть и с наличием слабого по силе и осознанности ума пытаться выполнять гоенковские методики сканирования тела. Но, как я уже приводил в пример, это подобно выкапыванию траншеи чайной ложкой. А осознанность джханы - выкапывание этой траншеи мощным экскаватором. Выбирает, конечно, каждый сам...




> Если у вас есть претензии к методикам Гоенки, вы можете их легко высказать


Уже высказал, спасибо за внимание -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Джхана - не просто состояние ума с какими-то там факторами. Прежде всего функцией джханы является полное подавление 5 помех - ниваран. Именно в этом её суть, а не в том, чтобы пережить приятные ощущения или что-либо такое. Пока этого нет, нет возможности получить глубокие прозрения. Поэтому конечно вы можете сидеть и с наличием слабого по силе и осознанности ума пытаться выполнять гоенковские методики сканирования тела. Но, как я уже приводил в пример, это подобно выкапыванию траншеи чайной ложкой. А осознанность джханы - выкапывание этой траншеи мощным экскаватором. Выбирает, конечно, каждый сам...


А я где то писал, что это просто состояние ума с какими то там факторами?

+ 10-ти дневный затвор - *учебный.* О том, *как* копать траншеи, а не для того, чтобы выкопать траншею в километр в режиме "хоть умри, но сделай". Это вам понятно? Траншеи вы можете потом копать чем хотите, и в каком угодно объеме.

----------


## Zom

> + 10-ти дневный затвор - учебный. О том, как копать траншеи, а не для того, чтобы выкопать траншею в километр в режиме "хоть умри, но сделай". Это вам понятно?


Почему на учебном затворе не говорится о практике джхан?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Почему на учебном затворе не говорится о практике джхан?


По той же причине, почему не говориться и в Аннапанасати сутте.

----------


## Zom

А по какой причине не говорится в анапанасати сутте?

----------


## Zom

Вот ещё кстати, в копилку:
(Напомню, что Дхаммапада считается собранием изречений самого Будды)

 “Нет мудрости – нет джханы;
  Нет джханы – нет мудрости;
  Но тот, кто наделён и джханой и мудростью,
  Тот стоит в присутствии ниббаны”

(Дхм 372)

Оригинал на пали:




> "Natthi *jhānaṃ* apaññassa, paññā natthi ajhāyato.  
> Yamhi jhānañca paññā ca, sa ve nibbānasantike"


Перевод Тханиссаро Бхикку на английский:




> There's no jhana for one with no discernment,
> no discernment for one with no jhana.
> But one with both jhana & discernment:
> he's on the verge of Unbinding.


(http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...p.25.than.html)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вот именно по этой причине я Вам вопрос и задаю о Будде. По какой причине Вы считаете, что управление мной автомобиля в состоянии джханы невозможно, а действия Будды именно в этом состоянии после того, как он встал из-под дерава, возможны?


Павел. УПравление автомобилем в состоянии, близком к первой джхане, быть может, возможно (по заброшенному шоссе), но глубже лишь до первого столба, потому что дискурсивное мышление (анализ дороги, действий и пр.), в остальных джханах отсутствует полностью. А по поводу состояния Будды, на каком основании Вы считаете, что поднявшись после Пробуждения под деревом Бодхи, Будда находился (цитирую :Smilie:  "именно в этом состоянии"? (т.е. в 4ой джхане? 8ой джхане? Или в Ниродхе?) Он двигался, ходил, говорил, думал, о чем говорил. Уже в первой джхане контакт ума с пятью кхандхами отсутствует. Что уж говорить о об остальных?





> Либо Вы готовы признать, что он уже в другом состоянии?


В состоянии, свободном от клеш, неведения, заблуждения, отождествления, обусловленности. Но не в джхане. Будь он всегда в джхане, то как что же он делал во время своих сидячих медитаций? (не помню, читал ли это в каноническом жизнеописании Будды, что он любил медитировать по ночам, и что порой посещающие ждали, пока он закончит сидячую медитацию - вообщем, могу ошибаться, но где-то читал). А по фактам, то вспомните уход Будды в Паринирвану. Он вошел в 1ую джхану, постепенно поднялся до 8ой, потом "спустился" на 4ую. Будь он всегда в 4ой джхане, как бы он "вошел" в первую? Это веские доводы говорить, что будучи в состоянии бодрствования Будда не находился джхане , не говоря о уже высших джханах.




> , либо Вам следует признать, что нахождение в состоянии джханы не мешает сохранять волю, координацию движений, и прочие свойства ума, которые необходимы для совершения повседневных действий таких как управление автомобилем или заваривание чая. (По поводу воли в состояниях джханы - к Zom-у, он с Вами поспорит...)


Вспоминая свой опыт, я могу сказать, что воля присутствовала, но не как обычно. Сравнимо с ручьем, который "выискивает" себе русло по наименьшему сопротивлению почвы. Это естественный процесс. Воля становится естественной. Плывет по течению, а не гребет против него. А потом расслабляется и продолжает плыть. Но всегда может и выбраться на берег, по желанию. Об этом говорю, исходя из опыта, однако не утверждаю его авторитетность. Еще можно сравнить с шариком, который "старается" успокоится в ямке, а не на склоне. Воля в грубом состоянии воспринимается как контролирование ситуации. В джханах она воспринимается как не "свое". Успокаивающийся шарик, кругами нисходящий к покою, как в рулетке. Или, как перо, влекомое ветром, не может спокойно опуститься на землю, так и воля, когда она смиряет ветер мыслей, спокойно, как перышко, нисходит в состояние покоя. Так, что ее даже не чувствуешь потом, как тело. Но включить ее можно.




> Если же Вы считаете, что состояние джхан не позволяет сохранять активность ума, необходимую для разговоров с людьми, совершения перемещений, приготовления пищи и т.д. и т.п., то придется признать, что Будда, выйдя из медитации под деревом, вернулся в другое состояние или обрел другое состояние, отличное от джхан, т.е. растерял так Вами называемую "правильную сосредоточенность, под которой Вы понимаете джханы".


Конечно. Сосредоточенность стала другой. Из однонаправденной стала направленной. Анализирующей. Другое дело осознанность обрел совершенную. Она и есть видение-как-есть. Без страданий. Фильтрация их на корню. Даже не фильтрация, а стерелизация.




> Я попытался Вам показать, что под правильной сосредоточенностью в жизни и в упражнениях подразумеваются различные явления. В жизни - это обретенный плод, который помогает жить и совершать действия, дарующий спокойствие, уравновешенность, управляемое сосредоточенное внимание, а в упражнении - это переживание, которое позволяет оценить, что упражнение выполняется верно ("планка, взятая высота"). Понимаете, о каком различии я говорю?


Понимаю. Надеюсь, что правильно. Вы ошибочно разводите в  разные стороны осознанность и однонаправленное сосредоточение. Однако лишь вместе они Правильное Сосредоточение. Первое способствует второму, а второе - первому.




> И еще хочу обратить Ваше внимание на некое изобретение, которое приплюсовывается Вами к учению Будды - это некий вывод о том, что методом закрепления правильной сосредоточенности на всю оставшуюся жизнь является преодоление временнОго барьера в семь дней для закрепления достигнутого в медитации состояния джханы. Это никуда не годится, не основано ни на каких словах Будды и является чистым вымыслом. Если бы такой временной фактор был необходим для закрепления, то Будда бы на него указал, как на необходимый фактор (Искренне надеюсь, что в моих словах Вы не найдете ничего обидного - сам люблю выдумывать, считаю это проявлением креативной натуры, т.е. не недостатком, а достоинством, но в попытке понять слово Учения это не помогает, а скорее мешает).


Полностью с Вами согласен. Однако, теоритически, допускаю некую "критическую массу" осознанности, которая, переступив некий барьер, безповоротно разрушает авидью. Будда Пробудился, сидя в медитации под деревом Бодхи. Ананда - ложась спать... (?) Значит, пробить барьер можно разными (но радственными) усилиями.

P.S. Об обиде и речи быть не может. С Вами очень интересно общаться. Такой непредвзятый аналитический ум даже на этом форуме не часто встретишь.

----------

Pavel (24.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Павел. УПравление автомобилем в состоянии, близком к первой джхане, быть может, возможно (по заброшенному шоссе), но глубже лишь до первого столба, потому что дискурсивное мышление (анализ дороги, действий и пр.), в остальных джханах отсутствует полностью.


Вы явно не имеете опыта вождения автомобиля. Во время вождения автомобиля не происходит анализа дороги, событий, преград и опасностей. Во время вождения ты их воспринимаешь "как-есть". Во время вождения автомобиля опытный водитель легко воспринимает огромное количество факторов и изменяющуюся обстановку, но при этом может разговаривать, петь, помогать решать задачу по физике сидящему рядом сыну, принимать телефонные звонки и звонить другим, решая проблемы как производственные так и бытовые. Анализ дорожной ситуации приведет к аварии сразу. Понаблюдайте за поведением водителей за рулем и обратите внимание на то, что они совершенно правильно (адекватно) воспринимают очень сложно меняющуюся ситуацию, но при этом могут анализировать и обсуждать совершенно любые вопросы.




> В состоянии, свободном от клеш, неведения, заблуждения, отождествления, обусловленности. Но не в джхане.





> Это веские доводы говорить, что будучи в состоянии бодрствования Будда не находился джхане , не говоря о уже высших джханах.





> Вы ошибочно разводите в  разные стороны осознанность и однонаправленное сосредоточение. Однако лишь вместе они Правильное Сосредоточение.


 Итак Будда после выхода из джхан не находился в ононаправленном сосредоточении, но Вы убеждены, что это неправильно (напрасно), т.к. объявив новое сосредоточение осознанностью, решили их объединить? Я Вас не понимаю. Все ведь очень просто. У Будды было в медитации правильное сосредоточение, о котором Вы сказали "лишь в джханах проявляется правильное сосредоточение". Отсюда следует вывод, что без джхан нет правильного сосредоточения, либо поистине правильное сосредоточение, к которому стремится любой человек и достигнуто Буддой - это то сосредоточение, которое повседневно, не проходит и никуда никогда не исчезает, а главное БЕЗ джхан. Вот в чем суть вопроса. Поэтому в 8БП говорится, смею предположить, именно о нем, а не от том однонаправленном, которое ведет к джханам. Тому однонаправленному сосредоточению, которое ведет к джханам в 8БП места не нашлось, а следовательно это не та одна из 8-и ступеней достижения Ниббаны, о которой нельзя умолчать в отличии от правильных средств к существованию или правильной речи. Т.е. правильная речь куда важнее, чем правильная практика достижения джхан (однонаправленного сосредоточения). Так? Или у Вас есть другое объяснения фактам, которые невозможно не видеть?




> Конечно. Сосредоточенность стала другой. Из однонаправденной стала направленной.


 Иван, однонаправленная тоже является направленной. Вам придется дать другое определение, например, многонаправленной, ненаправленной или какое еще... Иначе это из разряда "масло масляное".



> Анализирующей.


 Совсем никуда не годится. Ничего не хочу знать об анализирующих сосредоточенностях...  :Smilie:  Не выдумывайте.



> Другое дело осознанность обрел совершенную.


Отлично, хотя теперь выходит, что в джазан она была не совершенной, а совершенной стала после выхода - боюсь Вас самого это не устроит.



> Она и есть видение-как-есть.


Иван, опять же не хочу слышать о сосредоточенности, которая и есть "видение-как-есть" - опять выдумываете.



> Однако, теоритически, допускаю некую "критическую массу" осознанности, которая, переступив некий барьер, безповоротно разрушает авидью. Будда Пробудился, сидя в медитации под деревом Бодхи. Ананда - ложась спать... (?) Значит, пробить барьер можно разными (но радственными) усилиями.


Я бы остерегся сон и медитацию называть родственными. Тем более, что освобождения согласно канона достигали и в попытке самоубийства и в самоубийстве. Не стоит так напрямую увязывать внешнее проявление действия и состояние ума.

Итак, вопрос Вами и Zom-ом остался не разъяснен. Вы признаете, что не только в джханах прояваляется правильное сосредоточение. Более того, признаете, что оно может быть непроходящим и с сохранением восприятия окружающего и происходящего, т.е. точно без состояния джхан. Остается лишь ответить, когда в 8-ступенчатом Благородном Пути Будда говорит о том сосредоточениии, обретение которого должно быть непременным условием освобождения, то какое он сосредоточение имеет в виду второе неприходящее (бытовое) или первое однонаправленное, которое ведет к состояниям джхан?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

Павел, уже неоднократно отвечал на этот вопрос. А вообще посмотрите пост 242. Это изречение самого Будды.

----------

Pavel (24.12.2008)

----------


## Solano

Ребята, если читать именно *только сутты* (к чему Зом вот призывал в приснопамятном топике по Гоенковской випассане, хотя в этой теме он уже, судя по всему, другого мнения  ), то я могу вполне сказать, что практикуя випассану в положении сидя часто нахожусь именно в первой джане, а там как раз возможно различение, и следовательно випассана.

То есть стоит пристальнее посмотреть на то, что именно все присутствующие понимают под термином _джана_.  Я думаю, что в результате трактовки будут различаться как раз благодаря опоре или отсутствию опоры на комментарии. (К ним вполне можно причислить и статьи Дост. Гунаратаны, Ачана Брама, Бхиккху Бодхи...)  Кстати - очень достойную статью Дост. Гунаратаны здесь недавно посоветовали - там тоже интересная версия понимания джан.

Я вот в результате дискусси прихожу к выводу, что я постараюсь опираться в первую очередь на сутты, а уж потом на комментарии и личный опыт комментаторов. 


PS:+ раз комментарии уже одобряются, то я напомню всем присутствующим про кханика самадхи(одномоментное сосредоточение), а оно - это и самма самадхи, кстати.

Да, помню, что говорилось, что кханика самадхи - это повседневное сосредоточение ума, которое есть прямо сейчас у любого в обычной жизни. 

Но это совсем не так, хотя бы потому, что если бы мы были в состоянии сосредоточения всё время, 
мы бы вообще с трудом смогли адекватно реагировать на то множество стимулов, что нас постоянно окружает...   

Кханика самадхи, это как раз соредоточение, присутствующее в конкретный минимальный отрезок времени
 при присутствии сати - иначе откуда вам знать, что вы сосредоточены? 

К примеру: секунду на дыхании, секунду на телесных ощущениях, секунду на зрительном восприятии и тп. - 
 Вы сосредоточены и знаете это, и знаете на чём именно, то есть это сознательное сосредоточение, при наличии осознанности, и усилий, для поддержания осознанности и сосредоточения.

----------


## Solano

Тоже ещё вот тут тенденция такая: мне кажется, что высказывания Бхагавана Будды стоит рассматривать в совокупности - известно ведь, что Он в каждом конкретном случае опирался на способности воспринимающего и давал немного разные варианты ответов на вопросы. 
А следовательно, стоит рассматривать вопрос определения самма самадхи не исходя лишь из двух трёх цитат, а исходя из максимально доступного их количества(и количества их контекстов соответственно). 

Ведь Сам Бхагаван, к сожалению(по вполне понятным причинам), не может каждому из нас всё *ОДНОЗНАЧНО*, опираясь на наши способности восприятияя, объяснить.

А раз так, то соостветственно самма самадхи для достижения Реализации вполне можно трактовать гораздо шире, чем исключительно только наличие состояния джаны.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вы явно не имеете опыта вождения автомобиля.


Действительно, мои доводы меня выдают. Но у меня довольно богатый опыт хождения пешком  :Smilie:  Ни о какой идеальной однонаправленности в нем нет. Объекты воспринимаются как объекты. Препятствия - как препятствия. Когда дорога не замечается - это уже рассеяность. Противоположность осознанности.




> Итак Будда после выхода из джхан не находился в ононаправленном сосредоточении, но Вы убеждены, что это неправильно (напрасно), т.к. объявив новое сосредоточение осознанностью, решили их объединить?


Где я "убежден, что это неправильно (напрасно)"?

Осознанность ведет к сосредоточению. Сосредоточение - к осознанности. Но джхана - это идеальное сосредоточение. Идеальная осознанность. Правильно практикующий осознанность в повседневной жизни может достигнуть этапа, когда он просто захочет сесть и прекратить мыслительный процесс. Это естественный переход\приближение к джхане. Этапы одного процесса.




> Отсюда следует вывод, что без джхан нет правильного сосредоточения, либо поистине правильное сосредоточение, к которому стремится любой человек и достигнуто Буддой - это то сосредоточение, которое повседневно, не проходит и никуда никогда не исчезает, а главное БЕЗ джхан.


Опять возвращаемся к вопросу о том, что же все-таки делал Будда под деревом Бодхи...




> Поэтому в 8БП говорится, смею предположить, именно о нем, а не от том однонаправленном, которое ведет к джханам.


И то, и то - две стороны одной медали.




> Тому однонаправленному сосредоточению, которое ведет к джханам в 8БП места не нашлось,


См. сутты приведенные Zomoм и мной.




> Т.е. правильная речь куда важнее, чем правильная практика достижения джхан (однонаправленного сосредоточения). Так?


Все важно. Правильная речь потому правильная, что ведет и к нравственности, и к контролю за речью, т.е. к осознанной речи. Осознанность ведет к джханам. Все вместе  - к Просветлению.





> Иван, однонаправленная тоже является направленной.


Да, тут неточно выразился. 




> Отлично, хотя теперь выходит, что в джазан она была не совершенной, а совершенной стала после выхода - боюсь Вас самого это не устроит.


В джханах (в их кульминации) осознанность была совершенной. О том, что было дальше, сложно писать. Догадки. Но после выхода из джхан она, полагаю, сохранилась. Потому что факторы, которые препятствовали совершенной осознанности, исчезли вместе с неведением, со страхом, с пустыми мыслями. А непустые мысли - осознанны. Но это, повторю, догадки.




> Иван, опять же не хочу слышать о сосредоточенности, которая и есть "видение-как-есть" - опять выдумываете.


Устроит ли Вас определение "осознанность ведет к видению-как-есть"?




> Я бы остерегся сон и медитацию называть родственными.


Так он, если я ничего не путаю, не во сне стал Архатом...




> Итак, вопрос Вами и Zom-ом остался не разъяснен. Вы признаете, что не только в джханах прояваляется правильное сосредоточение. Более того, признаете, что оно может быть непроходящим и с сохранением восприятия окружающего и происходящего, т.е. точно без состояния джхан. Остается лишь ответить, когда в 8-ступенчатом Благородном Пути Будда говорит о том сосредоточениии, обретение которого должно быть непременным условием освобождения, то какое он сосредоточение имеет в виду второе неприходящее (бытовое) или первое однонаправленное, которое ведет к состояниям джхан?


Павел. Правильная "бытовая" осознанность естественным путем ведет к джханам (исхожу из своего, хоть и скромного, опыта). Потому что она направлена на нравственность и сама по себе является осознанностью. В приведенном мной отрывке сутты говориться, что тогда монах садится скрестив ноги, отбрасывает пять помех (они естественным путем отваливаются при такой правильной практике) и входит в... джхану. Одну за другой. Чем является их кульминация тоже написано.

А по поводу дого, где Будда говорит о временном отрезке, в котором нужно пребывать в джханах (в их кульминации), то я могу к этому отнести эти его (подчеркнутые) слова из Джхана сутты:

"Я говорю вам, прекращение влечений основывается на первой джхане". Так было сказано. По отношению к чему это было сказано? При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых умственных качеств (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (pīti) и счастье (sukha), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra). Он рассматривает любые происходящие в ней явления, связанные с формой, чувством, восприятиями, конструкциями, и сознанием, как непостоянные, приносящие страдание, как болезнь, бедствие, стрелу, как болезненные, как несчастье, как чуждые, как разрушение, как пустые, как безличные. Он отвлекает свой ум от этих явлений, и тогда направляет свой ум на бессмертный элемент (амата-дхату): "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)".
(...)
*Оставаясь там же*, он достигает прекращения влечений. А если нет, то благодаря пристрастию и восхищению к этому элементу и полному искоренению первых пяти оков (представление о себе, привязанность к правилам и практикам, неуверенность, чувственное желание, и раздражение) – он переродится (в "чистых землях"), чтобы там полностью освободиться, больше не возвращаясь из того мира."

Неужели мало?..

----------


## Zom

> Я вот в результате дискусси прихожу к выводу, что я постараюсь опираться в первую очередь на сутты, а уж потом на комментарии и личный опыт комментаторов.


Так вообще-то и следует поступать в идеале. Сначала знать сутты, затем как их трактуют канонические комментарии, затем знать как это трактуют заявляющие о достижении того или иного опыта учителя, а затем нужно сравнить это с имеющимся опытом. На основе этого и выстраивается "линия партии" -)




> Но это совсем не так, хотя бы потому, что если бы мы были в состоянии сосредоточения всё время, мы бы вообще с трудом смогли адекватно реагировать на то множество стимулов, что нас постоянно окружает...


Не думаю, потому что подобное "моментальное сосредоточение" отнюдь не подразумевает сколь либо продолжительную задержку внимания. Достаточно и пары мысленных мгновений - что проходят за миллиардную долю щелчка пальцев - и уже имеется этот тип сосредоточения.




> иначе откуда вам знать, что вы сосредоточены?


А мы вообще мало чего знаем. Потому что не просветлённые. Поэтому и не видим, что "мгновенно сосредоточены".




> Тоже ещё вот тут тенденция такая: мне кажется, что высказывания Бхагавана Будды стоит рассматривать в совокупности - известно ведь, что Он в каждом конкретном случае опирался на способности воспринимающего и давал немного разные варианты ответов на вопросы. 
> А следовательно, стоит рассматривать вопрос определения самма самадхи не исходя лишь из двух трёх цитат, а исходя из максимально доступного их количества(и количества их контекстов соответственно). 
> 
> Ведь Сам Бхагаван, к сожалению(по вполне понятным причинам), не может каждому из нас всё ОДНОЗНАЧНО, опираясь на наши способности восприятияя, объяснить.
> А раз так, то соостветственно самма самадхи для достижения Реализации вполне можно трактовать гораздо шире, чем исключительно только наличие состояния джаны.


Так если мы посмотрим, то увидим, что Будда в многочисленных суттах говорит о необходимости джхан, и нигде не говорит о том, что "можно и без них". Вся система "сухой випассаны" на самом деле высосана из пальца и практически не имеет опоры на сам канон, а опирается, насколько я знаю, в основном на комментарии, перетрактовывая уже их на свой лад. А результат весьма печальный - вместо того, чтобы позволить развить ученикам джханы, учителя таких методик всячески уводят их от этих достижений. Так происходит на гоенковских курсах (уже как минимум 2 человека об этом говорили), это видел я сам своими глазами на 2-дневном ретрите по системе Махаси Саядо.

Вот, например, Ассаджи приводил такую цитату одного из таких учителей:




> One of the lady meditators who was about 25 or 30 years old saw some lights. Gradually the light became brighter and brighter. She felt delighted in it. But when she was urged to note, she noted it. When she noted the light went away. Then very instantly it came again and she noted it. But subconsciously she was attached to it. The light lasted for about 20 days. She was disappointed with this light. She couldn't get over it. Why? It is called Nikanti. Nikanti means very subtle attachment. It is like a desire or craving but not so strong. Very stealthily it comes into your mind. Unconsciously it is attached to the object. It is called Nikanti, one of the ten corruptions of insight knowledge. Very dangerous thing.


Совершенно очевидно, что описывается появление нимитты у практикующей на длительном ретрите, что означает достижение глубокого состояния самадхи. Это могло бы привести практикующую в джхану - однако учитель, который обучал "сухой випассане" её всячески от этого отстранял, посчитав, что нимитта - это вредоносный свет, к которому она "привязывается" и который заслоняет прозрение. Если посмотреть описание достижения джханы в Висуддхимагге, то там есть фраза, что практикующий должен охранять и удерживать нимитту подобно тому, как если бы охранял и защищал сына Чаккавартина (Царя Миров).

Отсюда совет - аккуратно выбирайте себе учителей.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.12.2008)

----------


## Solano

> Так вообще-то и следует поступать в идеале. Сначала знать сутты, затем как их трактуют канонические комментарии, затем знать как это трактуют заявляющие о достижении того или иного опыта учителя, а затем нужно сравнить это с имеющимся опытом. На основе этого и выстраивается "линия партии" -)


Я немного о другом - о том, что знание, получаемое самостоятельно должно в первую очередь основываться на суттах, если есть неясности - тогда переходим к каноническим комментариям, потом к неканоническим. Но приоритет сут остаётся - всё остальное - подпорка. 




> Не думаю, потому что подобное "моментальное сосредоточение" отнюдь не подразумевает сколь либо продолжительную задержку внимания. Достаточно и пары мысленных мгновений - что проходят за миллиардную долю щелчка пальцев - и уже имеется этот тип сосредоточения.
> 
> А мы вообще мало чего знаем. Потому что не просветлённые. Поэтому и не видим, что "мгновенно сосредоточены".


Подразумевает. Но объекты такого сосредоточения могут меняться быстро. 
Кроме того, вы не обратили внимания на то, что важно присутствие сати - осознанности. Когда нет сати - нет и кханика самадхи - мгновенного сосредоточения Мало чего знаем именно от того, что не культивируем осознанность, чем больше вы осознаны - осведомлены о том, что происходит, тем больше возможности для роста панньи - мудрости. Випассана как раз помогает и сати и как следствие паннью культивировать (на то она и бавана :Cool: )





> Так если мы посмотрим, то увидим, что Будда в многочисленных суттах говорит о необходимости джхан, и нигде не говорит о том, что "можно и без них". Вся система "сухой випассаны" на самом деле высосана из пальца и практически не имеет опоры на сам канон, а опирается, насколько я знаю, в основном на комментарии, перетрактовывая уже их на свой лад. А результат весьма печальный - вместо того, чтобы позволить развить ученикам джханы, учителя таких методик всячески уводят их от этих достижений. Так происходит на гоенковских курсах (уже как минимум 2 человека об этом говорили), это видел я сам своими глазами на 2-дневном ретрите по системе Махаси Саядо.


Ну эти утверждения Вы повторяете постоянно... Про джаны и самма самадхи - проехали, потому что _Ваша_ точка зрения ясна, но я ещё раз обрачу внимание читающих, что в этой ветке уже достаточно материала, для того, чтобы обдумать всё и сделать для себя вывод, так ли уж обязательна _именно джана_ для Реализации, ведь если бы нужна была именно она, то одной из ступеней 8БП была бы "самма джана" - надлежащая джана, а не самма самадхи - надлежащее сосредоточение.

Кроме того, Вам приводились сутты, в которых Бхагаван Будда говорил, что сначала возможно культивирование Випассаны а потом Саматы и Саматы а потом Випассаны.

(Виджджа-бхагия сутта, Самадхи сутта, (АН IV 94), Нандаковада сутта (МН 146))




> Вся система "сухой випассаны" на самом деле высосана из пальца и практически не имеет опоры на сам канон, а опирается, насколько я знаю, в основном на комментарии, перетрактовывая уже их на свой лад


Соответственно, с учётом приведённых выше сутт, можно сделать вывод, что метод Випассаны основан отюдь не только на комментариях, кроме того, могу сказать, что многие места в Типитаке связанные с культивированием панньи - мудрости, вполне можно относить к випассане. 

+У меня есть большие возражение по поводу "сухой випассаны" - для меня лично использование этого термина неприемлемо, поскольку я не понимаю в чём именно её "сухость"? В Випассане вполне присутствует самма самадхи и поэтому я не считаю это тметод не гармоничным.




> А результат весьма печальный - вместо того, чтобы позволить развить ученикам джханы, учителя таких методик всячески уводят их от этих достижений.


С учётом того, что для развития Випассаны вовсе не обязательно развитие джан, (скорее в их инерпретации, основанной на канонических комментариях ), не вижу в этом ничего страшного.




> Совершенно очевидно, что описывается появление нимитты у практикующей на длительном ретрите, что означает достижение глубокого состояния самадхи. Это могло бы привести практикующую в джхану - однако учитель, который обучал "сухой випассане" её всячески от этого отстранял, посчитав, что нимитта - это вредоносный свет, к которому она "привязывается" и который заслоняет прозрение. Если посмотреть описание достижения джханы в Висуддхимагге, то там есть фраза, что практикующий должен охранять и удерживать нимитту подобно тому, как если бы охранял и защищал сына Чаккавартина (Царя Миров).


Для начала, приведите сначала отсылку к суттам по поводу нимитты, а потом перейдём к комментариям. Кроме того - в цитате нет и слова о том, что этот самый свет был назван именно "вредоносным" и тут вы передёрнули. Там лишь указано, что блаженство от восприятия этого света указывало на наличие тонкой привязанности к нему. И действительно - мудрость, паннья, лежит за пределом привязанностей. 

Добавлю, что с точки зрения человека, который отдаёт предпочтение культивированию саматы - (глубокого успокоения ума), не вхождение в джану может быть трагедией. 

Но я думаю, что учителя, работающие прежде всего с практикой Випассаны(прозрения) *знают*, на что стоит обратить внимание практикующих.

Подытожу: основываясь на суттах, *понимаем*, что сначала возможно как культивирование Випассаны а потом Саматы, так и Саматы а потом Випассаны.

Исходя из этого,* видим*, что вполне оправдано наличие двух магистральных направлений в практике Буддизма: опирающегося на культивирование сначала випассаны, а потом саматы, а так же опирающегося на культивирование сначала саматы, а лишь за тем випассаны.




> Отсюда совет - аккуратно выбирайте себе учителей.


Прерформулирую: аккуратно выбирайте себе учителей, исходя из вашей личной склонности к одному, либо другому методу и ваших личных способностей. 

И не стоит обвинять учителей одного направления в том, что они не учат тем методам, которым учат учителя другого.

----------


## Zom

> Я немного о другом - о том, что знание, получаемое самостоятельно должно в первую очередь основываться на суттах, если есть неясности - тогда переходим к каноническим комментариям, потом к неканоническим. Но приоритет сут остаётся - всё остальное - подпорка.


Нет, это опасный подход. Например, написано что в джхане ощущается восторг и счастье. К примеру, какие-нить экзальтированные женщины любое ощущение мурашек по коже или "астральный полёт" соотнесут с суттой и будут уверены в том, что именно об этом говорил Будда. Вот почему нужны ещё подробные разъяснения учителей. 




> Когда нет сати - нет и кханика самадхи - мгновенного сосредоточения


Совершенно не факт. Например, я могу уставиться на пламя свечи и при этом не иметь совершенно никакой осознанности. Типичный тупняк. Сосредоточение не обязательно означает осознанность. Кроме того, учителя часто говорят о том, что если осознанность (сати) слабая, а концентрация сильная - можно впасть в некий глубокий транс, что есть тупик в медитации. Вот почему правильная медитация - когда есть и сати, и самадхи одновременно.




> так ли уж обязательна именно джана для Реализации, ведь если бы нужна была именно она, то одной из ступеней 8БП была бы "самма джана" - надлежащая джана, а не самма самадхи - надлежащее сосредоточение.


Обязательно нужна. Иначе можно с тем же успехом заявить, что Реализации можно достичь не только с неполным сосредоточением, но и с неполными остальными факторами. Первая джхана является обязательным _минимумом_, при котором возможно достичь сосредоточения. Читайте ещё и ещё раз прямое утверждение Будды об обязательности джханы для Просветления в 372 строфе Дхаммапады.




> +У меня есть большие возражение по поводу "сухой випассаны" - для меня лично использование этого термина неприемлемо, поскольку я не понимаю в чём именно её "сухость"? В Випассане вполне присутствует самма самадхи и поэтому я не считаю это тметод не гармоничным.





> Кроме того, Вам приводились сутты, в которых Бхагаван Будда говорил, что сначала возможно культивирование Випассаны а потом Саматы и Саматы а потом Випассаны.


Конечно, и это подтверждает мои слова о том, что Путь Один - и он лежит через джханы.
Тот кто склоняется больше к различению обязан практиковать самадху, и наоборот, кто слишком впадает в сосредоточение, тому стоит усилить различение.

Нет различения - нет джханы.
Нет джханы - нет различения. 
Вот о чём говорил Будда в той строфе дословно.




> +У меня есть большие возражение по поводу "сухой випассаны" - для меня лично использование этого термина неприемлемо, поскольку я не понимаю в чём именно её "сухость"? В Випассане вполне присутствует самма самадхи и поэтому я не считаю это тметод не гармоничным.


Возражение в том, что не достигается достаточное сосредоточение. То есть как предварительный этап такую практику можно использовать конечно, это будет полезно. Но далеко вы не уйдёте, если будете только это и делать.




> С учётом того, что для развития Випассаны вовсе не обязательно развитие джан, (скорее в их инерпретации, основанной на канонических комментариях ), не вижу в этом ничего страшного.


Для определенного развития действительно не нужны. Но для достижения Просветления нужны.




> Для начала, приведите сначала отсылку к суттам по поводу нимитты, а потом перейдём к комментариям.


Например вот, где Будда говорит о этапе анапансати - сосредоточения на самом уме как таковом:




> On whatever occasion a monk trains himself, 'I will breathe in...&...out sensitive to the mind'; trains himself, 'I will breathe in...&...out satisfying the mind'; trains himself, 'I will breathe in...&...out steadying the mind'; trains himself, 'I will breathe in...&...out releasing the mind': On that occasion the monk remains focused on the mind in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. I don't say that there is mindfulness of in-&-out breathing in one of lapsed mindfulness and no alertness, which is why the monk on that occasion remains focused on the mind in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.


Комментарии поясняют, что такое сосредоточение на самом уме как таковом и является нимиттой. Причем это может быть не только свет, но и иное ощущение, воспринимаемое не как свет. Всё это называется нимиттой.




> Кроме того - в цитате нет и слова о том, что этот самый свет был назван именно "вредоносным" и тут вы передёрнули. Там лишь указано, что блаженство от восприятия этого света указывало на наличие тонкой привязанности к нему.


Вредоносным в плане прозрения, а значит от него приказано было избавиться. Кроме того, это подтверждает и последняя фраза - Very dangerous thing.




> Подытожу: основываясь на суттах, понимаем, что сначала возможно как культивирование Випассаны а потом Саматы, так и Саматы а потом Випассаны.
> 
> Исходя из этого, видим, что вполне оправдано наличие двух магистральных направлений в практике Буддизма: опирающегося на культивирование сначала випассаны, а потом саматы, а так же опирающегося на культивирование сначала саматы, а лишь за тем випассаны.


Кое чего вы увидеть, как я погляжу, так и не можете - что нет *двух* путей, а есть *один* путь - Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, который и ведёт к прозрению, который включает в себя джханы как обязательную составную часть.

Читайте ещё раз слова Будды:

*



			
				- Нет различения (випассаны), нет джханы (самадхи).
- Нет джханы (самадхи), нет различения (випассаны).
Но тот, у кого есть И то И другое - тот стоит в присутствии ниббаны.
			
		

*

Неужели это так трудно осознать это простое и чёткое утверждение?

----------


## Pavel

> *Оставаясь там же*, он достигает прекращения влечений.
> 
> Неужели мало?..


Дело не в том, что не хватает аргументации относительно важности практики джхан. Дело в том, что так и нет ответа на вопрос: Если не *Оставаясь там же*, возвращаясь к повседневным делам, убучению, поиску средств к существованию..., то не достигается прекращение влечений? Будда не прекращал влечений на тот момент, когда не находился в джханах?

----------


## Zom

> Будда не прекращал влечений на тот момент, когда не находился в джханах?


Влечения Будды прекратились. И он действовал в мире не за счёт воли (четана), а за счёт мудрости (панья) - то есть он исходил из *всех* ситуаций максимально правильно, в соответствии с истиной.

----------


## Aion

> Хотелось бы разобраться что означает концепция отсутствия  Я.


http://weheartit.com/images/20080912121453.jpg

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Совершенно очевидно, что описывается появление нимитты у практикующей на длительном ретрите, что означает достижение глубокого состояния самадхи. Это могло бы привести практикующую в джхану - однако учитель, который обучал "сухой випассане" её всячески от этого отстранял, посчитав, что нимитта - это вредоносный свет, к которому она "привязывается" и который заслоняет прозрение. Если посмотреть описание достижения джханы в Висуддхимагге, то там есть фраза, что практикующий должен охранять и удерживать нимитту подобно тому, как если бы охранял и защищал сына Чаккавартина (Царя Миров).
> 
> Отсюда совет - аккуратно выбирайте себе учителей.


http://ezotera.ariom.ru/2007/02/19/goenka.html
...
С. Н. Гоенка «Прощай, Брат в Дхамме!»

19 февраля 2007. Разместил: Ciela
Говоря своим обычным мягким голосом, доктор Ом Пракаш повторил: "Это действительно необыкновенно. Я видел так много умирающих людей, но никогда не видал ничего подобного". Он имел в виду мою тетю и приемную мать Вами Деви. Ее болезнь и смерть были поистине необычайными; в возрасте семидесяти пяти лет, приблизительно за пятнадцать дней до смерти, она непринужденно беседовала с Иллайчи Деви и случайно заметила, что в течение нескольких месяцев чувствует постоянную боль в животе. Она была способна терпеть ее и сохранять невозмутимость, но мимоходом упомянула об этом.

Я сейчас же вызвал нашего доктора и своего близкого друга Ом Пракаша, ставшего неотъемлемой частью нашей семьи. Он осмотрел мою маму, затем отвел меня в сторону и сказал: "Вероятно, это рак печени; все признаки ясно указывают на такой диагноз, кроме одного факта: в подобном случае боль невыносима, и больной все время стонет и плачет. Ни один человек не мог выносить боль при таком раке целые месяцы и при этом никому о ней не упомянуть. Даже сейчас ваша мама чувствует себя так мирно. Мне нужно провести дальнейшие исследования".

Через два дня доктор Ом Пракаш пришел с полковником доктором Мин Сеином, хорошо известным врачом Рангуна. После осмотра мамы полковник сказал мне почти то же самое: "Все признаки вызывают мысль о далеко зашедшей стадии рака. Но пациентка так спокойна, так далека от страдания; трудно согласиться с тем, что она больна раком. Нам нужно будет провести дальнейшие исследования, прежде чем ставить диагноз".

После их ухода Иллайчи Деви спросила маму: "На что похожа боль, которую вы чувствуете?" Ответ поразил всех: мама сказала: "Она гораздо более жестока, чем мучительная боль при родах. Но что толку в жалобах? Я наблюдаю боль с невозмутимостью. В конце концов, разве не это учил нас делать Саяджи У Ба Кхин.

Мама была выдающимся практиком медитации Випассаны. В медитационном центре моего почитаемого учителя каждый месяц проводился только один десятидневный курс, начинающийся в первую пятницу этого месяца. С того самого времени, как она начала движение по пути Випассаны за шесть или семь лет до описываемых событий, не было ни одного курса, в котором мама не принимала бы участия. Совсем недавно она завершила специальный тридцатидневный курс. Ее невозмутимость стала настолько прочной, что не было никакой возможности, чтобы она поддалась необходимости жаловаться.

После многих исследований оба врачи пришли к заключению, что это - определенно рак, который достиг конечной стадии. Они были уверены в том, что маме осталось прожить только несколько дней. Любое лечение было бы бесполезным и только усилило бы страдание. Тем не менее, они продолжали паллиативное лечение.

В последнюю ночь своей жизни, в три часа утра мама сказала медсестре, что приближается время ее смерти; и она попросила позвать детей. Мы все пошли в ее комнату. Я немедленно позвонил доктору. Ом Пракаш еще не лег спать, так как всего за два часа до того его вызвали для осмотра другого умирающего. Несмотря на это он сейчас же приехал. Я пригласил также Саяджи; к счастью, он также приехал вместе с Матерью Саямой.

Доктор Ом Пракаш поискал пульс и не смог его найти. Маме осталось жить всего несколько минут. Перед самой смертью она сказала: "Я хочу сесть". Доктор Ом Пракаш посоветовал не делать этого, говоря: "Лучше ей продолжать лежать; если она сядет, боль усилится". Но мама настаивала, и поняв это как ее последнюю волю, я поддержал ее, так что она смогла сделать, что хотела. К нашему изумлению, она сделала усилие, села со скрещенными ногами и начала медитировать. Поистине, то была замечательная сила Дхаммы.

За несколько минут до этого ее пульс был неразличим, - и вот она сидит со скрещенными ногами и медитирует! Чтобы подкрепить ее решимость в медитации, я сказал: "Тай ма, анайсса, анайсса!" /Тетя-мама, аничча, аничча", - я произнес эти слова по-бирмански/. Она подняла правую руку и, коснувшись макушки, сказала: "Да, сын, анайсса, анайсса". Затем она опустила руки, взглянула на доктора Ом Пракаша, взглянула на Саяджи и на Мать Саяму, затем посмотрела вверх и испустила последний вздох.

Мы исполнили похоронную церемонию и вернулись домой. Каждый член семьи практиковал медитацию Випассаны, поэтому никто не плакал. Большую часть времени я медитировал, чтобы поддержать атмосферу Дхаммы. К раннему утру все практики Випассаны города собрались для часового группового сиденья; присутствовали также Саяджи и мать Саяма.

Через час прибыли другие члены сообщества, которые не практиковали медитацию Випассаны; с разрешения Саяджи я провел часовую беседу о Дхамме. Немедленно после нее доктор Ом Пракаш подошел ко мне и сказал, что желает сидеть на курсе. "Скажите мне, когда состоится следующий курс?" - попросил он. По расписанию курс должен был состояться приблизительно через пятнадцать дней. Я заверил его в том, что заблаговременно уведомлю о начала. Вечером следующего дня опять состоялась беседа о Дхамме; и снова в конце ее доктор Ом Пракаш подошел ко мне и сказал: "Следующий курс состоится позже на несколько дней; а мне хочется сесть как можно скорее". Около стоял Саяджи. Видя сильный импульс Дхаммы, возникший у доктора Ом Пракаша, он согласился провести курс немедленно. Мы удивились тому, что Саяджи пожелал провести курс только для одного человека; но он велел мне на следующий день прийти в центр медитации с доктором Ом Пракашем.

На следующий день доктор Ом Пракаш сам пришел в центр медитации. Я также прибыл в назначенное время; к курсу присоединились еще двое людей. После того, как была дана Анапана, я ушел домой, а Саяджи вернулся в свое служебное помещение. Как обычно, вечером он опять зашел в центр, а позднее пришел ко мне домой для групповой медитации. По завершении беседы о Дхамме Саяджи сказал мне, что доктор Ом Пракаш делает поразительные успехи. Мне было очень приятно услышать это.

Следующим утром я получил срочный вызов от Саяджи: "Ваш друг в изобилии одарен парами. После одного лишь дня Анапаны он готов для Випассаны. Приходите немедленно; сейчас ему необходимо дать Випассану". Я отправился в центр, чтобы дать доктору Ом Пракашу Випассану, а потом еще раз вернулся домой. Саяджи опять пришел для вечерней медитации и беседы. Он был весьма счастлив, сообщив, что после только одного дня Випассаны доктор Ом Пракаш достиг состояния бханга, растворения, и теперь работает на очень глубоком уровне.

Утром следующего дня он снова вызвал меня и сказал: "Приходите сейчас же. Успехи вашего друга необыкновенны. Кажется, что у него в изобилии имеются парами многих жизней. Он достиг близости к состоянию ниббаны. Сейчас ему надо будет дать необходимые указания". Переполненный великой радостью, удивленный, я отправился в центр и сел на свое место подле Саяджи. Доктору Ом Пракашу была даны требуемые наставления. Моему счастью не было пределов, когда он немедленно пережил ниббану, состояние превыше внешних чувств. Счастлив был и Саяджи. Он тщательно проверил его и нашел, что все признаки указывают на состояние ниббаны, Счастье мое было безграничным! Мой дорогой друг вступил в поток освобождения, стал сотапанна, стал арья, благородной личностью.

Моя первая встреча с доктором Ом Пракашем произошла на общенародном митинге в Рангуне после Второй мировой войны, в 1947 году. Нас сразу же потянуло друг к другу. К счастью, друзья, с которыми я встречался в обществе, были хорошими людьми, и со всеми у меня складывались теплые взаимоотношения. Но самым близким мне из всех оказался доктор Ом Пракаш. Мы работали вместе в различных областях. В послевоенный период мы восстанавливали Всебирманское Общество литературы на хинди; его ответвления были открыты во многих местах по всей стране. В Рангуне был организован еженедельный симпозиум по литературе на хинди для обучения на уровне начальной и средней школы; в них училось много студентов. Также велась работа по культурному обмену между бирманской литературой и литературой на хинди; были написаны и изданы учебники языка хинди. Был учрежден Индо-бирманский культурный центр, с его помощью были организованы многие культурные программы. Оба мы совместно основали сиротский приют и приняли на себя ответственность за ведение его хозяйства. Таким образом, после совместной работы в нескольких отраслях общественного служения мы теперь имели возможность посвятить себя труду на поле Випассаны.

Доктор Ом Пракаш также лечил меня от головных болей, вызванных мигренью. Когда другие лекарственные средства оказались неэффективными, он начал делать мне инъекции морфина, однако сам тревожился по поводу того, что я могу стать морфинистом; поэтому он настоятельно советовал мне поехать за границу для лечения. "Даже если вы не найдете средства, чтобы излечиться от своей мигрени, - говорил он, - вы, по крайней мере, избавитесь от зависимости от морфина. Вы, без сомнения, найдете за границей какое-нибудь другое действенное болеутоляющее средство". Приняв во внимание его совет, я поехал по многим странам в поисках лечения, но в конце концов вернулся разочарованным. Доктор Ом Пракаш разделял мои заботы. Впоследствии, когда я принял участие в курсе Випассаны и освободился от своей болезни, он был счастлив вместе со мной.

Но когда я начал повторно участвовать в курсах Випассаны, ежедневно медитировать и каждое воскресенье посещать центр для групповой медитации, он стал тревожиться о том, что я могу стать буддистом, атеистом. Часто он с любовью старался разубедить меня. Я объяснял ему: "Испытывая глубокое влияние Арья-самаджа /реформаторского движения в индуизме/, я не могу попасть в тенеты какой-либо слепой веры. Я весьма объективно рассмотрел учение Будды, основанное на опытной истине, и нашел его совершенно безупречным. В течение столетий ошибочная обусловленность привела народ Индии к отрицанию незапятнанного учения Будды. Я сам был жертвой этой ложной пропаганды. Но сейчас я благодаря собственному переживанию обнаружил, что в этом учении нет и следа недостатков. Меня поражает, что эта чистая неоценимая техника Индии оказалась утрачена в стране своего возникновения". Я не знаю, какое действие оказали на него мои слова; но вот после смерти моей матери его огромные парами оказались пробуждены, и он посвятил себя исследованию медитации Випассаны.

Я приехал в Индию в 1969 году и начал вести здесь курсы Випассаны; а доктор Ом Пракаш еще несколько лет оставался в Мьянме. Даже после некоторых крайне болезненных переживаний его ум не был наполнен горечью. Он даже не сообщал президенту страны, своему товарищу по ученью в колледже, о неблаговидном поведении некоторых чиновников. Его ум оставался исполненным доброты и невозмутимости. Випассана была для него оплотом. Даже и до того его природа была спокойной и уравновешенной; а теперь Випассана сделала его еще более спокойным и устойчивым. Несколько лет спустя, он также приехал в Индию и занялся деятельностью по распространению Випассаны.

В Мьянме он был одним из ведущих врачей, но, в силу своей великодушной природы, занимался медицинской практикой в духе служения. Он не устанавливал какой-либо фиксированной платы за свои услуги, а с радостью принимал любую, предлагаемую пациентом после восстановления здоровья. От многих бедных пациентов он вообще ничего не брал. Вместо этого он бывало некоторым из них бесплатно раздавал лекарства. Такова была его природа. После приезда в Индию он всякий раз, будучи в Дели, регулярно работал по два часа в день в бесплатной поликлинике Арья-самаджа; остальное время он посвящал служению Випассане. Даже на восемьдесят седьмом году жизни он путешествовал по разным местам и с неослабевающим энтузиазмом вел курсы, превосходя в этом деле гораздо более молодых. Несколько раз он также ездил за границу.

Недавно он опять посетил Америку для ведения многочисленных курсов. Его маршрут проходил через Лос-Анджелес, а следующая остановка должна была иметь место в Канзас-Сити; за ней следовали курсы в Дхама Кунджа /вблизи Сиэттла/ и в Дхамма Сири /около Далласа/. Однако, находясь в Лос-Анджелесе, он перенес приступ. Помещенный в госпиталь, он с полной ясностью объяснил свое состояние лечащим врачам, но во время беседы впал в коматозное состояние. В этом состоянии он несколько дней оставался в отделении интенсивной терапии.

В то время я сам совершал поездку Дхаммы по Юго-Восточной Азии. Добравшись до Сингапура, я получил известие о его болезни. Его сын доктор Раджив сказал, что незадолго до смерти его глаза приоткрылись, губы немного шевельнулись; он как будто смотрел на нечто, находящееся наверху. Затем дыхание стало замедляться; он делал только девять дыханий в минуту. Вдохи и выдохи постепенно становились все более медленными, и наконец он мирно испустил последний вздох. Лицо было озарено внутренним сиянием. Из этого мы можем заключить, что на самом деле высшее сознание все время присутствовало, но он не был в состоянии как-то выразить это в физическом движении, хотя, возможно, и хотел это сделать

Возвратившись в Мумбаи после долгой поездки по семи странам, я увидел, что среди груды ожидающих меня бумаг лежит письмо, написанное им 26 августа; он описывал свою поездку в Лос-Анджелес и сообщал о деталях будущих курсов, просил о метта.

Его служение было чрезвычайно действенным. Многие центры Випассаны горячо желали, чтобы он вел у них курсы. Также и в Америке люди ожидали его с большим нетерпеньем. Но на половине своего путешествия он ушел - и достиг великого продвижения.

Источник:
Рассылка «Медитация Випассаны»

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.12.2008), Solano (26.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Дело не в том, что не хватает аргументации относительно важности практики джхан. Дело в том, что так и нет ответа на вопрос: Если не *Оставаясь там же*, возвращаясь к повседневным делам, убучению, поиску средств к существованию..., то не достигается прекращение влечений?


Павел. Полагаю, что я могу дать ответ, очень близкий к правильному. Но не стану. Не правильно буду понят. Даже не спрашивайте почему.




> Будда не прекращал влечений на тот момент, когда не находился в джханах?


Он оставался 7 дней в этом состоянии. И, как я полагаю, закрепил это состояние, полностью уничтожил неведение. Потом, не поддавшись искушению Мары, поднялся и пошел искать тех пятерых аскетов, с которыми прежде практиковал аскезу. Избавившись от неведения он и при выходе из джхан оставался свободен, совершенно осознан. Больше не переживал ни о чем, не гневался, не желал. Был освобожен... Это версия, которую я для себя допускаю.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> И еще хочу обратить Ваше внимание на некое изобретение, которое приплюсовывается Вами к учению Будды - это некий вывод о том, что методом закрепления правильной сосредоточенности на всю оставшуюся жизнь является преодоление временнОго барьера в семь дней для закрепления достигнутого в медитации состояния джханы. Это никуда не годится, не основано ни на каких словах Будды и является чистым вымыслом. Если бы такой временной фактор был необходим для закрепления, то Будда бы на него указал, как на необходимый


Павел. Сейчас увидел, что ответ на этот невопрос очень прост и совершенно очевиден. Что бы Будда не говорил о временном отрезке, практикующий все равно не сможет точно ориентироваться во времени. Особенно в бесформенных джханах, где ни пространства, ни времени (это одно) совершенно нет - т.е. они воспринимаются как есть - бесконечными. Потому он ограничился словами *Оставаясь там же*, а не "оставайтесь там столько-то" - это было бы заведомо лишено всякого смысла для практикующего, но могло бы стать только отвлекающим фактором. А может и не могло. Но смысла в этом нет точно. Да и Будда врятли имел намерение отмерять какой-либо промежуток времени, когда понял, что Свободен...

----------


## Solano

Зом, начнём с конца.




> Читайте ещё раз слова Будды:
> 
> Цитата:- Нет различения (випассаны), нет джханы (самадхи).
> - Нет джханы (самадхи), нет различения (випассаны).
> Но тот, у кого есть И то И другое - тот стоит в присутствии ниббаны. 
> 
> Неужели это так трудно осознать это простое и чёткое утверждение?


Сравним с вашей же репликой, данной ранее:




> “Нет мудрости – нет джханы;
> Нет джханы – нет мудрости;
> Но тот, кто наделён и джханой и мудростью,
> Тот стоит в присутствии ниббаны”
> 
> Цитата:"Natthi jhānaṃ apaññassa, paññā natthi ajhāyato. 
> Yamhi jhānañca paññā ca, sa ve nibbānasantike" 
> 
> Перевод Тханиссаро Бхикку на английский:
> ...


Вам не кажется, что *вы вольно обращаететсь с цитатами*?

В одном месте у вас текст Дхаммапады звучит одним образом, а когда вам угодно, вы добавляете в него ваши слова и выдаёте за оригинал. Я нахожу такую тенденцию опасной и недостойной.

В приведённом отрывке из текста Дхаммапады, даже на пали, нет ни слова ни о самадхи, ни о випассане, а есть слова о джане и мудрости (паннье). 




> Кое чего вы увидеть, как я погляжу, так и не можете - что нет двух путей, а есть один путь - Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, который и ведёт к прозрению, который включает в себя джханы как обязательную составную часть.


Опять вы передёргиваете и непозволительным образом, *я нигде не говорил, что есть два пути, я напротив говорил, что Путь один, Восьмеричный Благородный Путь*. Только вот *проходить его можно двумя разными способами*: 1 акцент на  випассане потом акцент на самате, 2 акцент на самате+акцент на  випассане. 

Развивая випассану, никак не обойтись без самма самадхи - и именно поэтому в любом курсе випассаны даётся возможность это делать. 

Про то, что Путь включает обязательно прохождение через джаны - с этим можно поспорить, что здесь уже разносторонне сделали, приведя большое количество материала, который даёт возможность понять, что нет, с*амма самадхи - это не обязательно только джаны*. 

Кроме того, если пользоваться описанием джан исключительно из сутт - то я не буду противоречить этому утверждению, так как по нему вполне без особой сложности можно войти в первую джану(что я вполне и делаю, как правило) и там работать с випассаной. 

Если же вы придерживаетесь трактовки джан основываясь на комментариях в первую очередь, то я не соглашусь.




> Например вот, где Будда говорит о этапе анапансати - сосредоточения на самом уме как таковом:
> 
> Цитата:On whatever occasion a monk trains himself, 'I will breathe in...&...out sensitive to the mind'; trains himself, 'I will breathe in...&...out satisfying the mind'; trains himself, 'I will breathe in...&...out steadying the mind'; trains himself, 'I will breathe in...&...out releasing the mind': On that occasion the monk remains focused on the mind in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. I don't say that there is mindfulness of in-&-out breathing in one of lapsed mindfulness and no alertness, which is why the monk on that occasion remains focused on the mind in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. 
> 
> Комментарии поясняют, что такое сосредоточение на самом уме как таковом и является нимиттой. Причем это может быть не только свет, но и иное ощущение, воспринимаемое не как свет. Всё это называется нимиттой.


Я просил привести примеры *из сутт* с упоминанием именно слова "ниммита". Комментарии меня не устроят до тех пор, пока вы не приведёте _сначала_ текст сутт.




> Возражение в том, что не достигается достаточное сосредоточение. То есть как предварительный этап такую практику можно использовать конечно, это будет полезно. Но далеко вы не уйдёте, если будете только это и делать.


Вы два дня практиковали випассану в стиле Дост. Махаси Саядо? Читали о ретритах Гоенки? Читали мнения других людей о випассане и уже может делать выводы о том, что уровень самадхи в випассане недостаточен? Похвально - вы прозорливы :Cool: 




> Конечно, и это подтверждает мои слова о том, что Путь Один - и он лежит через джханы.
> Тот кто склоняется больше к различению обязан практиковать самадху, и наоборот, кто слишком впадает в сосредоточение, тому стоит усилить различение.





> А тот, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, но не достиг успокоения ума, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг успокоения ума … с вопросом: “Как нужно стабилизировать ум (читта)? Как его нужно успокаивать? Как его нужно объединять? Как его нужно сосредоточивать (самадаха-таббам)?” Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Ум нужно стабилизировать таким образом … успокаивать таким образом … объединять таким образом … сосредоточивать таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.  
> Самадхи Сутта


"Кто _достиг_, понимаете! - _уже достиг_... И потом практиковать самату. А не "склоняется". *Разницу улавливаете?*

Опять передёрнули.




> Цитата:Когда нет сати - нет и кханика самадхи - мгновенного сосредоточения )
> 
> Совершенно не факт. Например, я могу уставиться на пламя свечи и при этом не иметь совершенно никакой осознанности. Типичный тупняк. Сосредоточение не обязательно означает осознанность. Кроме того, учителя часто говорят о том, что если осознанность (сати) слабая, а концентрация сильная - можно впасть в некий глубокий транс, что есть тупик в медитации. Вот почему правильная медитация - когда есть и сати, и самадхи одновременно.


Зом, я вам говорю о том, что без самма сати, не будет самма самадхи. Что _кханика самадхи_ возможна с присутствием _самма сати_. 




> Я немного о другом - о том, что знание, получаемое самостоятельно должно в первую очередь основываться на суттах, если есть неясности - тогда переходим к каноническим комментариям, потом к неканоническим. Но приоритет сут остаётся - всё остальное - подпорка.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Нет, это опасный подход. Например, написано что в джхане ощущается восторг и счастье. К примеру, какие-нить экзальтированные женщины любое ощущение мурашек по коже или "астральный полёт" соотнесут с суттой и будут уверены в том, что именно об этом говорил Будда. Вот почему нужны ещё подробные разъяснения учителей.


В суттах весьма неплохо написана, что из чего проситекает, и к чему ведёт.

 А "экзальтированные женщины"(кстати - что за сексизм? не бывает разве "экзальтированных мужчин"?), _если захотят_, то что угодно соотнесут со *своими ощущениями* - вообще любой текст и _чему угодно_ в _своём опыте_ найдут подтверждения в любых текстах, какие найдут подходящими.

----------


## Solano

А в суттах, кстати, написано, что Бхагаван Будда находясь в сотоянии джаны, направил свою концентрацию, на провидение всех своих прошлых жизней в мельчайших подробностях - а это уже "иддхи" - _сверхспособности_. 

И что, теперь стоит сделать вывод, что ВСЕ должны развить иддхи для Реализации? Или что иддхи - это путь к Прозрению?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Я просил привести примеры из сутт с упоминанием именно слова "ниммита". Комментарии меня не устроят до тех пор, пока вы не приведёте сначала текст сутт.


По поиску в тексте сутт слово "Нимита" не нашел, но нашел Нимитта сутту: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1-15.than.html

и Анимитта сутту: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....009.wlsh.html

Часто слово Нимитта в комментариях присутствует.




> А в суттах, кстати, написано, что Бхагаван Будда находясь в сотоянии джаны, направил свою концентрацию, на провидение всех своих прошлых жизней в мельчайших подробностях - а это уже "иддхи" - _сверхспособности_. 
> 
> И что, теперь стоит сделать вывод, что ВСЕ должны развить иддхи для Реализации? Или что иддхи - это путь к Прозрению?


Например только что перевел Анимитта сутту, где "Достопочтенный Маггаллана описывает, как под руководством Будды он прошел через все джханы в сферу ни восприятия, ни не- восприятия".

Вот она вся. Извините за возможные ошибки.




> "Затем, друзья, я подумал: "лишенная признаков концентрация на сути, лишенная признаков концентрация на сути, так говорят - и что же это?".
> 
> Тогда я решил: "Теперь монах, не обращая внимание ни на какие признаки, входит и пребывает в концентрации на сути, лишенной признаков. Это зовется "лишенной признаков концентрацией на сути".
> 
> Затем, друзья, не обращая внимание ни на какие признаки, я вошел и прибывал в концентрации на сути, у которой нет признаков. Но пребывая в ней, различающее сознание возникало.
> 
> И тут, друзья, Благословенный явил мне свои силы и сказал: "Моггалана, Моггаллана, Брахман, не ослабляй лишенную признаков концентрацию, сделай свой ум устойчивым, сделай свой ум однонаправленным, направь свой ум на лишенную признаков концентрацию!".
> 
> И после этого, друзья, не обращая внимание ни на какие признаки, я вошел и прибывал в лишенной признаков концентрации на сути.
> ...


Если я правильно понял комментарий к последней строфе, то Моггаллана в этой своей практике стал Архатом. Могу ошибаться. Лучше знатоков спросить.

Хотя вот, для интереса (вернее, пользы), поискал подробности того, как Маха-Моггаллана стал Архатом.

*Maha-Moggallana by Hellmuth Hecker*
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...el263.html#t-6




> Утвердившись в первой джхане, он погрузился во вторую, которую он называл "Благородная тишина", потому что все мысли в ней стихали. Так он продвинулся до четвертой. Позже он рассказывал, что практиковал поглощенность двойным путем; первым он культивировал "Пути силы" (iddhi-pada; Samy. 51, 31), а затем "Освобождение" [Отпускание?] (vimokkha; Thag. 1172).  На этом пути следуя решающему Высвобождению Мудрости (pañña-vimutti), поглощенности (джханы) служили ему ступенями "Пути силы", который вел к различным сверхспособностям, а также открывал многие врата мудрости. Это двойное продвижение стало его сильной стороной, когда он стар Архатом, Святым. Ради достижения "Освобождения ума" (ceto-vimutti), джхана привела его к восьми Освобождениям (vimokkha), к кульминаци четерех бесформенных джхан. Его путь стал одним "неразличающим двух путей" (т.е. объединял и концентрацию, и проникновение в суть), четвертую джхану он использовал как основу для обоих. Поступая так, он приобрел "лишенную признаков концентрацию ума", свободную от всех признаков (и обозначений), отражающую действительность и которая приносит проблеск "Лишенного признаков элемента", Ниббану (Samy. 40,9). Но это достижение все же не окончательное. Ибо даже тут он впадал в утонченное наслаждение этим. Такая истонченная привязанность все еще вводила в заблуждение "признаком" или "характеристикой", которая накладывалась на высокодуховное достижение величайшей чистоты. Но руководимый Учителем он смог освободить себя от этих последних оков и достичь совершенного "Освобождения Ума" и "Высвобождения Мудрости" во всех своих полноте и глубине. Так многоуважаемый Маха-Моггаллана стал одним из Святых.


Опять же прошу прощение за возможные ошибки, неточности, искаженные термины и пр.

----------


## Zom

> В одном месте у вас текст Дхаммапады звучит одним образом, а когда вам угодно, вы добавляете в него ваши слова и выдаёте за оригинал. Я нахожу такую тенденцию опасной и недостойной. В приведённом отрывке из текста Дхаммапады, даже на пали, нет ни слова ни о самадхи, ни о випассане, а есть слова о джане и мудрости (паннье).





> Опять вы передёргиваете и непозволительным образом, я нигде не говорил, что есть два пути, я напротив говорил, что Путь один, Восьмеричный Благородный Путь. Только вот проходить его можно двумя разными способами: 1 акцент на випассане потом акцент на самате, 2 акцент на самате+акцент на випассане. 
> 
> Про то, что Путь включает обязательно прохождение через джаны - с этим можно поспорить, что здесь уже разносторонне сделали, приведя большое количество материала, который даёт возможность понять, что нет, самма самадхи - это не обязательно только джаны.


Очень хорошо. Давайте конкретно разберём это высказывание Будды.

Будда говорит в первой строчке:

*"У того, у кого нет мудрости, у того нет джханы".*

Что это означает? Это означает то, что если вы не занимаетесь випассаной, то есть различением (как уточняет эту строфу Тханиссаро Бхиккху), то вы не сможете достичь джханы. Вот о чём говорит Будда. Поэтому действительно, нужно заниматься развитием осознанности и проникновением в феномены (прозрением), чтобы понять то, как они работают, чтобы ясно улавливать их и чётко отслеживать. В этом плане методы "сухой випассаны" работают на все 100%, что замечательно.

Теперь рассмотрим, что говорит Будда дальше:

*"У того, у кого нет джханы, у того нет мудрости".*

Что же это означает? Здесь совершенно очевидно, что Будда говорит теперь уже об ином уровне мудрости, который как раз приводит к глубокому прозрению. Вы достигаете джхан, совершенствуете их, а затем начинаете дальшейшую работу по глубокому прозрению. Будда подтверждает это третьей строфой:

*"Но у того, у кого есть и мудрость, и джхана, тот стоит в присутствии Освобождения".*

Как видим, Будда говорит, что для того, чтобы достичь Освобождения, нужно умение различать феномены, и джхана. Или же, как говорит Аджан Брам - осознанность, наделённая мощью джханы.




> Вы два дня практиковали випассану в стиле Дост. Махаси Саядо? Читали о ретритах Гоенки? Читали мнения других людей о випассане и уже может делать выводы о том, что уровень самадхи в випассане недостаточен? Похвально - вы прозорливы


Мне не обязательно проходить все в мире ритриты всех духовных и религиозных традиций чтобы убедиться, что они не работают. Да и на это не хватит времени. Поэтому делаю заключения на словах Будды, на утверждениях комментариев, на лекциях реализованных учителей и на имеющемся своём опыте.




> Самадхи Сутта 
> 
> "Кто достиг, понимаете! - уже достиг... И потом практиковать самату. А не "склоняется". Разницу улавливаете?


Тот, кто достиг - тому уже не надо ничего практиковать -))
Вы неправильно поняли эту сутту.
Посмотрим, хотя бы, на более точную версию - английскую:




> "As for the individual who has attained insight into phenomena through heightened discernment, but not internal tranquillity of awareness, he should approach an individual who has attained internal tranquillity of awareness...and ask him, 'How should the mind be steadied? How should it be made to settle down? How should it be unified? How should it be concentrated?'


О чём здесь говорится? О том, что используя распознавание феноменов за счёт повышенной осознанности, практикующий достигает их понимания, получает прозрение. Но здесь нужно понять - что говорится о поверхностном прозрении, а не глубоком, ведущем к освобождению. Почему? Потому что далее сказано, что ему следует пойти и поучиться тому, кто практикуют успокоение - самадхи. Если бы он достиг глубоких прозрений, Будда не сказал бы, что ему нужно ещё пойти и *поучиться*.

Это вполне согласуется со строфой Дхаммапады N 372.




> Кроме того, если пользоваться описанием джан исключительно из сутт - то я не буду противоречить этому утверждению, так как по нему вполне без особой сложности можно войти в первую джану(что я вполне и делаю, как правило) и там работать с випассаной.


О, вы уже достигли джханы -)
Ну тогда, поздравляю, вам недолго осталось -)

----------


## Solano

> По поиску в тексте сутт слово "Нимита" не нашел, но нашел Нимитта сутту: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1-15.than.html
> 
> и Анимитта сутту: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....009.wlsh.html
> 
> Например только что перевел Анимитта сутту, где "Достопочтенный Маггаллана описывает, как под руководством Будды он прошел через все джханы в сферу ни восприятия, ни не- восприятия".
> 
> Вот она вся. Извините за возможные ошибки.
> 
> Если я правильно понял комментарий к последней строфе, то Моггаллана в этой своей практике стал Архатом. Могу ошибаться. Лучше знатоков спросить.
> ...


Вот что пишет переводчик в комментарии к так названой Нимитта-сутте:

The traditional title for this sutta (Samugatta Sutta: Arising-ness) has nothing to do with its content. Thus I have given it a new title. — the translator - Традиционное название этой сутты(Samugatta Sutta: Arising-ness) не имеет ничего общего с её содержанием, поэтому я дал ей новое название.

Так что тут мы имеем ещё одно мнение комментатора - не более.

Вот какое значение слова нимитта переводчик привёл в сноске к Аннимито-сутте:
3. Nimitta. The characteristic features of anything. - Характерная особеность чего угодно.

Вопрос - как на этом можно постороить доказательство - что ниммита обязательна для вхождения в джану?

Кроме того, я ничуть не был против того, что такой способ практики ведёт к Просветлению.

----------


## Solano

> Очень хорошо. Давайте конкретно разберём это высказывание Будды.
> 
> Будда говорит в первой строчке:
> 
> "У того, у кого нет мудрости, у того нет джханы".
> 
> Что это означает? Это означает то, что если вы не занимаетесь випассаной, то есть различением (как уточняет эту строфу Тханиссаро Бхиккху), то вы не сможете достичь джханы. Вот о чём говорит Будда. Поэтому действительно, нужно заниматься развитием осознанности и проникновением в феномены (прозрением), чтобы понять то, как они работают, чтобы ясно улавливать их и чётко отслеживать. В этом плане методы "сухой випассаны" работают на все 100%, что замечательно.
> 
> Теперь рассмотрим, что говорит Будда дальше:
> ...



Исключительно вашпа собственная трактовка текста, не более.





> Что же это означает? Здесь совершенно очевидно, что Будда говорит теперь уже об ином уровне мудрости, который как раз приводит к глубокому прозрению.


 - 

Это исходя из чего "совершенно" вам "очевидно"? Исходя из того, что слова джана второй раз употребили? Или из того, что его второй раз употребили первым? Исходя из такой особенности трактовки, я могу с полным правом утверждать, *что без випассаны вам джаны не достичь*.

А я вполне вижу там утверждение, что *одинаково важным* является как взращивание випассаны, вначале, а потом джаны, 
так и взращивание джаны вначале, а потом випассаны.




> "As for the individual who has attained insight into phenomena through heightened discernment, but not internal tranquillity of awareness, he should approach an individual who has attained internal tranquillity of awareness... and ask him, 'How should the mind be steadied? How should it be made to settle down? How should it be unified? How should it be concentrated?' The other will answer in line with what he has seen & experienced: 'The mind should be steadied in this way. The mind should be made to settle down in this way. The mind should be unified in this way. The mind should be concentrated in this way.' Then eventually he [the first] will become one who has attained both internal tranquillity of awareness & insight into phenomena through heightened discernment. 
> AN 4.94
> Samadhi Sutta


As for the individual who *has attained* insight into phenomena - для того же, *кто достиг* прозрения в сущность феноменов...

Опять таки - для того, кто достиг...  А то, что надо ещё прозрение сбалансировать успокоением, - это вполне согласуется с тем, что есть два способа прохождения пути - 1 випассана+самата, 2 самата+випассана

 И опять таки - _передёрнули._

----------


## Zom

> Вопрос - как на этом можно постороить доказательство - что ниммита обязательна для вхождения в джану?


Доказательство строится на подробнейших описаниях канонических комментариев традиции Тхеравада, которые являются разъяснением и правильным трактованием сутт. 
Если вы отвергаете комментарии, значит вы создаёте собственную буддийскую "традицию".

Как уже говорилось - сутты не дают всех деталей и всех подробностей. Комментарии дают. А лекции учителей (и личные беседы) должны дать максимум разъяснений, ещё шире чем комментарии. 

Будда не упоминает о нимитте в описании достижения джхан потому, что нимитта может быть различной у разных практикующих, о чем говорится в комментариях, а приводится только то, что однозначно и одинаково присутствует у каждого в джхане - например 5 джхановых факторов.

Если мы будем дословно понимать сутты, не рассматривая их более широко и не читая между строк, то это может привести к совершенно абсурдным вариантам практики - например, в той же Самадхи Сутте, Будда пишет - что нужно успокоение и прозрение. Он говорит там только эти слова и ничего более. Можно, к примеру, трактовать эту сутту дословно, полагая, что ничего кроме этого Будда не имел в виду - и практиковать, например, расслабление в тёплой ванной с созерцанием мыльных пузырей - и заявить что именно это имел в виду Будда. Ну и похожим образом можно поступить и со всеми суттами. Вот почему и нужны канонические комментарии.

----------


## Zom

> As for the individual who has attained insight into phenomena - для того же, кто достиг прозрения в сущность феноменов...


Всё верно. Например, когда я занимаюсь распознаванием помех как начинаю медитировать, ко мне приходит прозрение в то, как эти помехи работают. Я именно что *достигаю* прозрения в феномен -)

Однако, простите, до Просветления мне ещё далеко ... -)




> А я вполне вижу там утверждение, что одинаково важным является как взращивание випассаны, вначале, а потом джаны, 
> так и взращивание джаны вначале, а потом випассаны.


-))

Давайте я задам вам такой вопрос. Если випассана без джханы ведёт к Освобождению, то зачем тогда после достижения Освобождения за счёт "сухой" випассаны развивать какие-то там джханы? -)))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Давайте я задам вам такой вопрос. Если випассана без джханы ведёт к Освобождению, то зачем тогда после достижения Освобождения за счёт "сухой" випассаны развивать какие-то там джханы? -)))


Потому что требуется samma samadhi и samma sati. + джана - как метод побега в моменты, когда столкновение с реальностью невыносимо. + инструмент перерождения высших мирах...

----------


## Zom

> как метод побега в моменты, когда столкновение с реальностью невыносимо.


А зачем джханы Достигшему, когда он "типа" (как утверждается учителями "сухой" випассаны) может сразу входить в состояние переживания ниббаны, безо всяких джхан? -)




> + инструмент перерождения высших мирах...


Зачем Достигшему инструменты для перерождения в высших мирах?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А зачем джханы Архату, когда он "типа" (как утверждается учителями "сухой" випассаны) может сразу входить в состояние переживания ниббаны, безо всяких джхан? -)
> 
> Зачем Достигшему инструменты для перерождения в высших мирах?


А нельзя ли поподробнее, где "учителя сухой випассаны" такое утверждают?

+ http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/an4-94.htm (см. типы личностей)
...
Монахи, в мире есть четыре типа личностей. Какие именно четыре?

Есть те, кто достиг успокоения ума (четасо-саматха), но не достиг видения-как-есть явлений (дхамма-випассана) с помощью высшей мудрости (адхипаннья). Есть те, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, но не достиг успокоения ума. Есть те, кто не достиг ни успокоения ума, ни видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости. И есть те, кто достиг и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.
*
Тот, кто достиг успокоения ума, но не достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости*, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости … с вопросом: “Как нужно рассматривать конструкции (санкхара)? Как их нужно исследовать? Как их нужно видеть-как-есть?” Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Конструкции нужно рассматривать таким образом … исследовать таким образом … видеть-как-есть таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.

*А тот, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, но не достиг успокоения ума*, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг успокоения ума … с вопросом: “Как нужно стабилизировать ум (читта)? Как его нужно успокаивать? Как его нужно объединять? Как его нужно сосредоточивать (самадаха-таббам)?” Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Ум нужно стабилизировать таким образом … успокаивать таким образом … объединять таким образом … сосредоточивать таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.

*А тот, кто не достиг ни успокоения ума, ни видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости*, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости,   … с вопросом: “Как нужно стабилизировать ум (читта)? Как его нужно успокаивать? Как его нужно объединять? Как его нужно сосредоточивать? Как нужно рассматривать конструкции (санкхара)? Как их нужно исследовать? Как их нужно видеть-как-есть?” Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Ум нужно стабилизировать таким образом … успокаивать таким образом … объединять таким образом … сосредоточивать таким образом. Конструкции нужно рассматривать таким образом … исследовать таким образом … видеть-как-есть таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.

*А тот, кто достиг и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости*, должен только приложить усилия, чтобы еще больше упрочить эти умелые качества, и прекратить влечения (асава).

Таковы четыре типа личностей, которые есть в мире.
...

----------

Pavel (27.12.2008), Solano (26.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

А вы оригинал смотрите, а не русские переводы.

Вот эта сутта - Ангуттара Никая 4, 94:
http://www.vipassana.com/canon/anguttara/an4-94.php

Здесь не говорится про "высшую мудрость". Здесь говорится о "повышенной осознанности", то есть более заострённом внимании.

Высшей мудрости достигает тот, кто наделён и умением распознавать феномены, и джханой, что имеется в виду в самом конце, и о чем говорил Будда в Дхаммападе стрф. N 372

Чтобы не бегать по второму кругу, отсылаю вас к моему посту N 261 данной темы форума.
Там более подробно это мной уже было объяснено.

А то, что касается "наличия в мире 4 типов личности" - то это относится именно к наличию в мире этих типов, а не к "4 типам личностей, Достигших Освобождения". 

1 тип - тот, кто развил больше успокоения
2 тип - тот, кто развил больше умения различать
3 тип - тот, кто не развил ни того, ни другого
4 тип - тот, кто развил и то и другое - и именно о нём говорится - "his duty is to make an effort in establishing ('tuning') those very same skillful qualities to a higher degree for the ending of the (mental) fermentations.", то есть, что он должен обратить свои умения на прекращения умственных загрязний.




> А нельзя ли поподробнее, где "учителя сухой випассаны" такое утверждают?


Например вот, в книге Махаси Саядо о Випассане:




> В ходе медитации видения-как-есть мирскому человеку (путхуджана), естественно, сначала приходит "аналитическое знание тела и ума", а благородному (ария), сначала приходит "знание возникновения и прекращения". Поэтому на этой стадии медитирующий, сознавая телесные и психические процессы, сразу же достигнет "знания возникновения и прекращения", после которого вскоре будут достигнуты остальные стадии видения-как-есть, до "знания беспристрастия по отношению к конструкциям". Когда это знание станет зрелым, будет достигнута ниббана, с последующим "знанием плода". Это знание длится только мгновение у того, кто не принял заранее решения о его продолжительности; но иногда может длиться немного дольше. Но у того, кто заранее принял решение о его продолжительности, "знание плода" продолжается дольше, скажем, весь день или ночь, или так долго, как было намечено, как говорится в "Комментариях". Аналогично в наши дни у тех, кто погружён в сосредоточение и видение-как-есть, знание плода продолжается час, два часа, три часа, и так далее. Знание плода заканчивается только тогда, когда медитирующий желает его прекратить.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Например вот, в книге Махаси Саядо о Випассане:


И что вы в приведенном вами отрывке увидели? Отсутствие километровых пассажей о вещах, "которые лучше, чем секс"?

----------


## sergey

> А вы оригинал смотрите, а не русские переводы.
> 
> Вот эта сутта - Ангуттара Никая 4, 94:
> http://www.vipassana.com/canon/anguttara/an4-94.php
> 
> Здесь не говорится про "высшую мудрость". Здесь говорится о "повышенной осознанности", то есть более заострённом внимании.


Это не оригинал, а английский перевод.  :Smilie:   В нем есть выражение
_insight into phenomena through heightened discernment,_
Discernment ( 1)умение различать, распознавать 2)проницательность)  - это как раз и есть распространенный английский перевод слова _пання_, которое на русский переводят часто как _мудрость_. Действительно, вот ряд схожих сутт (4. 2. 5. 2., 4. 2. 5. 3, 4. 2. 5. 4), не знаю, именно какая из них та, о которой речь, возможно третья, но в них встречается одно и то же выражение
adhipaññādhammavipassanāya 
adhi -  высшая или возрастающая
pañña - мудрость
dhamma
vipassana - видение-как-есть
Вот и получается примерно, как и перевел Дмитрий Ивахненко, " видение-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости"

----------

Pavel (27.12.2008), Solano (27.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Это не оригинал, а английский перевод.


Оригинал с которого делался русский перевод, как я понимаю. Это я имею в виду.




> adhi - высшая или возрастающая


Тогда, видимо, возрастающая, а не высшая. Потому что если была бы высшая, то не нужно было бы ничему учиться -)
Здесь же подойдёт и слово "повышенная", что означает - что не "житейская" и повседневная.

----------


## Pavel

> *Pavel:*
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Будда не прекращал влечений на тот момент, когда не находился в джханах?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Он оставался 7 дней в этом состоянии. И, как я полагаю, закрепил это состояние, полностью уничтожил неведение. Потом, не поддавшись искушению Мары, поднялся и пошел искать тех пятерых аскетов, с которыми прежде практиковал аскезу. Избавившись от неведения он и при выходе из джхан оставался свободен, совершенно осознан. Больше не переживал ни о чем, не гневался, не желал. Был освобожен... Это версия, которую я для себя допускаю.


*Иван*,  Будда говорит о конкретной роли сосредоточения как о факторе, дающем способности "защищать врата интеллекта". Это и есть тот фактор "закрепления" достигнутого (не временной фактор). Если под этим фактором подразумевать состояние, которое принято называть джханой, то уж о какой эффективной защите может идти речь, коли речь сводится к однонаправленности, к отсутствию восприятия тела, окружающих изменений.... к некому приятному состоянию "отрешенности"? 

Разве станет кто-либо называть эффективным рубежем защиты врат города войско, которое находится в таком состоянии, что способно различать лишь конницу врага, но от восприятия которого ускользает пехота врага и перемещение собственных солдат? Разве станет кто-либо считать эффективным в защите войско в другой момент, когда взгляд этого войска сосредоточен на пехоте, но теперь оно не видит конницы врага и не ведает, какой стратегический план его генералитета?

Мы говорили о сосредоточении в процессе медитации, которое ведет к джханам и о сосредоточении, которое позволяет защищать "врата мудрости" в ежедневном постижении. Я указывал Вам на то, что это совершенно разные вещи. Приведу такую аналогию, чтобы Вы поняли наконец, о чем я говорю. 

Вот футболист, классный нападающий, успешный игрок, умеющий грамотно распорядиться мячом и прекрасно чувствующий работу всей команды, в конечном итоге передставляет собой РЕЗУЛЬТАТИВНОГО футболиста, а его результативность позволяет нам судить о его высоком классе. 

Никого не удивит, и никто не возьмется оспаривать, если я скажу, что классный игрок обладает феноменальными способностями управлять мячом. Он может длительное время легко и свободно "набивать" мяч, перекидывая его с одной ноги на другую, на голову или грудь, не теряя над ним контроля и не роняя на землю (обладает феноменальными навыками координировать свои движения и сосредотачивать свое внимание на мяче). Однако, любой футболист даже любительского уровня сразу согласится со мной, если я скажу, что тренировки в "набивании мяча" не сделают из тренирующегося хорошего нападающего игрока, а превратят его в искуссного трюкача. 

Любой тренер согласится со мной, если я скажу, что тренировки в набивании мяча хороши как тренировки в неком умении координировать свои движения и имеют место лишь в относительно небольшом диапазоне всего процесса развития футболиста, в котором куда большее место занимают сама игра (процесс непосредственного постижения), развитие взаимоотношений с командой, развитие комбинационного мышления, общефизическая подготовка, нравственное и дисциплинарное воспитание, правильное отношение к питанию, сну и режиму повседневной жизни, развитие выносливости, дыхания и навыков распределения психофизических сил на всю игру. 

Это вовсе не означает, что не стоит тренироваться в "набивании мяча". Это лишь означает. что чрезмерное усердие именно в таких тренировках нанесет ущерб тренирующемуся, тот ущерб, который не позволит ему стать результативным игроком, а сделает из него поразительного для окружающих трюкача. Это означает, что умение удерживать в воздухе мяч не может обеспечить даже умение владеть мячом в игре и тем более результативно играть. И этого нельзя ждать от данного умелого качества. Поэтому, если мы скажем о том, что самым результативным игроком является тот, кто лучше всех управляет мячом (координирует свои взаимодействия с мячом), мы скажем не об умении "набивать мяч", а об умении владеть мячом, т.е. об умении контролировать изменяющуюся ситуацию, и в этом контроле первое место остается за сосредоточенностью на результате (цели, воротах противника), и умении играть, в котором есть место и управлению мячом, но не умению непрерывно "набивать" мяч, длительное время удерживая его в воздухе.

*Zom*, если я скажу, что там, 

где нет умения набивать бесконечно мячь, не теряя над ним контроля, там нет классного игрока, а где нет классного игрока, там нет умения бесконечно контролировать мяч,

 то не стоит это понимать так, что тренировки в "набивании" мяча сделают из кого-либо хорошего футболиста. Не наполняйте эти мои слова смыслом, которого не просто там нет, но который и полностью противоречит моим представлениям о том, как из склонного к футболу пацана сделать классного в своей результативности чемпиона. "Всему свое место и время", а Дхамма Будды Готамы - это не учебник по йогической практике, ведущей чудесным образом к избавлению от страданий. Пампкин Хэд совершенно верно заострил внимание на том, что в йогических практиках и до Готамы индусы преуспели, да не к той ниббане стремились, не в те ворота и забили гол. И после ухода Готамы в Париниббану будут многие преуспевать в йогических практиках, но согласно учению Будды лишь правильное постижение, очищаемое нравственностью и правильная нравственность, очищаемая постижением дадут мудрость, способную прекратить процесс создания причин возникновения страданий. Поэтому куда больше в Учении Готамы слов сказано о принципах и уставе праведной жизни, чем о способах и состояних, в которых пребывает монах в йогических практиках. Поэтому Готама радикально заявляет и многократно повторяет со всеми надлежащими разъяснениями, не требующими в силу своей доступности и однозначности дополнительных комментариев, что "никогда мирянин...", "только монах...", "не всякий монах, а лишь тот, который, уединившись....".... 

И в этом случае рассуждения о том, что некие психофизические упражнения способны привести мирянина к Освобождению, т.к. учителя говорили о том, что "где мудрость, там и джхана, а где джхана, там и мудрость" - это искривление сути учения Готамы, перекос, позволяющий, уйдя от оснровы праведной жизни в аскезе монашеского существования в уединении, занять "праздношатающегося по переулкам жизни" мирянина оправдать свое "обломовское" существование через выполнение "утренней зарядки". 

Очень опасный перекос, которого нельзя не видеть, если не посмотреть вокруг се6я, не посмотреть на свое существование и существование других буддийствующих в медитативных увлечениях, позволяющему распространяться в тысячах модификаций школ и воззрений на то, чему же учил Будда Готама. Становится достаточно сидения на подушке и нескольких слов о 4БИ, как ты превращаешься в одного из 84000 "генномодифицированных" буддистов. И роль в создании именно такого положения дел с буддизмами тех, кто продвигает это повышенное внимание от праведной аскезы к правильной медитации на лицо.

Пардон, что отвлекся от сути вопроса, но ее нельзя понять, если не видеть и  последствий обсуждаемого явления.

----------

Solano (27.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

Пання парами, она же праджня парамита - различающая мудрость.

" видение-как-есть явлений с помощью различающей мудрости"

Если не быть тотальным буквоедом, то я бы "доведенную до совершенства способность различать, переводящую на другой берег" назвал коротко: "совершенство в различении".

" видение-как-есть явлений с помощью различающего совершенства"

Парамита - все же "совершенство", а не мудрость. 
Шила парамита - совершенство нравственности.
Самадхи парамита - совершенство самадхи.

А лучше оставлять без перевода: понятнее будет.

P.S. 




> В оный день, когда над миром новым
> Бог склонял лицо свое, тогда
> Солнце останавливали словом,
> Словом разрушали города.
> И орел не взмахивал крылами,
> Звезды жались в ужасе к луне,
> Если, точно розовое пламя,
> Слово проплывало в вышине.
> Мы ему поставили пределом
> ...

----------

Solano (27.12.2008)

----------


## sergey

> Пання парами, она же праджня парамита - различающая мудрость.
> ...Парамита - все же "совершенство", а не мудрость.


Здесь пання - мудрость, парами - совершенство. 




> adhi - высшая или возрастающая
> Тогда, видимо, возрастающая, а не высшая. Потому что если была бы высшая, то не нужно было бы ничему учиться -)
> Здесь же подойдёт и слово "повышенная", что означает - что не "житейская" и повседневная.


Я имел в виду, что о мудрости (пання) речь в сутте как раз идет, отвечая на ваши слова:



> Здесь не говорится про "высшую мудрость". Здесь говорится о "повышенной осознанности", то есть более заострённом внимании.


Тут не говорится ни о сати (внимательности, памятование), ни о манасикаро (внимание), ни о сампаджана (осознанность), а именно о пання.




> тогда, видимо, возрастающая, а не высшая. Потому что если была бы высшая, то не нужно было бы ничему учиться -)
> Здесь же подойдёт и слово "повышенная", что означает - что не "житейская" и повседневная.


Что касается слова адхи, adhi, может быть и "повышенная" (хотя звучит по-моему не очень красиво "повышенная мудрость", как "повышенное давление в котле"). У этого слова по словарю много значений, а в английских буддийских переводах есть варианты и supreme, и higher, и heightened, и increasing. В данном случае я понимаю выражение "высшая мудрость" (как есть и адхисила и адхичитта) как категорию, внутри которой может быть дифференциация (вот  :Smilie:  ) и рост - хоть она и высшая.  Кстати говоря, одно из значений слова "высший" - сравнительная степень от "высокий", т.е. это значение соответствует "higher", "более высокий". Хотя точного значения этого слова ("повышенная" или "высшей категории" или даже "возрастающая") в данном случае я не знаю, повторюсь, что в буддийских переводах это понятие переводят по-разному.

----------

Solano (27.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Тут не говорится ни о сати (внимательности, памятование), ни о манасикаро (внимание), ни о сампаджана (осознанность), а именно о пання.


Может и так - но сути это НЕ меняет.

В сутте прекрасно видно, что речь идёт не о 4 способах достижения Ниббаны (или как некоторые говорят о 4 индивидуумах, которые могут её достичь), а о том, что *трём* типам, которых можно найти в мире, вначале следует научиться и успокоению и различению - тогда они станут "четвёртым типом", и уже смогут "продолжить работу".

Примечательно, что сутта назывется Самадхи Сутта - то есть сутта о развитии самадхи.

Это превосходно согласуется со словами Будды -
"Нет мудрости - нет джханы,
 Нет джханы - нет мудрости,
 Но тот, у кого есть и мудрость и джхана,
 Тот стоит в присутствии Освобождения".

Эту строфу даже можно привести в качестве "итого" по этой сутте!




> И в этом случае рассуждения о том, что некие психофизические упражнения способны привести мирянина к Освобождению


Павел, перестаньте разделять единый Благородный Восьмеричный Путь на какие-то независимые друг от друга составляющие. Я кстати обратил внимание, что вы часто это делаете. Не имея единой картины вы начинаете "объяснять" какой-то единый фрагмент.
Я уже говорил об этом в посте N 264 данного топика. Это фактически ваш случай -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (27.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Я уже говорил об этом в посте N 264 данного топика. Это фактически ваш случай -)


Вы эти свои слова имеете в виду?



> Если мы будем дословно понимать сутты, не рассматривая их более широко и не читая между строк, то это может привести к совершенно абсурдным вариантам практики - например, в той же Самадхи Сутте, Будда пишет - что нужно успокоение и прозрение. Он говорит там только эти слова и ничего более. Можно, к примеру, трактовать эту сутту дословно, полагая, что ничего кроме этого Будда не имел в виду - и практиковать, например, расслабление в тёплой ванной с созерцанием мыльных пузырей - и заявить что именно это имел в виду Будда. Ну и похожим образом можно поступить и со всеми суттами. Вот почему и нужны канонические комментарии.


Я не возражаю против такого подхода "чтения между строк". Но хотел бы заметить, что опора на канонические комментарии - это не "чтение между строк", а расширение объемов рассматриваемых текстов за счет других авторов. Против второго метода я тоже не имею никаких возражений. 

Однако, обсуждение мы ведем не с целью подбора как можно большего количества цитат из канонизированных текстов, а с целью их практического осмысления через разъяснения, логические рассуждения и обмен опытом. В противном случае слова *Аджана Брама* "Тот, кто настаивает на мнении, ... должен вразумительно ответить на эти вопросы" для Вас лишь некая "игра в плюрализм...", т.к. уважается Вами на самом деле лишь канонизированное, а не "вразумительное" мнение. Выглядит, как лукавство.

_Папа римский готов реабилитировать Галилея
Католическая церковь реабилитирует Галилео Галилея. Папа Римский Бенедикт XVI назвал его человеком истинной веры, благоговейно созерцавшим творения Божии. 
http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=17309...&doc_id=236428_

----------

Solano (27.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, перестаньте разделять единый Благородный Восьмеричный Путь на какие-то независимые друг от друга составляющие.


"С больной головы да на здоровую...". Я только о том и говорил, что перекос в сторону психофизических практик в отсутствии монашеского праведного образа жизни - это уже не Восьмеричный Путь, преподанный Буддой Готамой. А Вы.... (?)  :Smilie:

----------

Solano (27.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> т.к. уважается Вами на самом деле лишь канонизированное, а не "вразумительное" мнение. Выглядит, как лукавство.


Дело в том, что когда мы обсуждаем отсутствующий у каждого собеседника опыт, то как раз *это* и выглядит как лукавство.




> Однако, обсуждение мы ведем не с целью подбора как можно большего количества цитат из канонизированных текстов, а с целью их практического осмысления через разъяснения, логические рассуждения и обмен опытом.


Простите, и для чего тогда канонические комментарии, как не для практического осмысления через разъяснение?
Если вас не интересуют эти комментарии, то тогда мы смещаемся с рамок Тхеравады в некое пространство, где каждый трактует всё так, как сам того пожелает. Опасный путь, не находите?

----------


## sergey

> Может и так - но сути это НЕ меняет.


"_Может_ и так" звучит интересно, т.к. это - в отношении того, что именно написано в сутте, а текст сутты вам доступен.
Что касается сути, в этой теме обсуждались разные вещи (она вообще-то называется "Отсутствие я"). Я написал конкретно о том, какое понятие использовано в сутте, в том выражении, которое обсуждалось.

----------

Tiop (27.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> "Может и так" звучит интересно, т.к. это - в отношении того, что именно написано в сутте, а текст сутты вам доступен.


Если конкретно по вашей ссылке - то имеем вот какой перевод:




> additional wisdom


Даже если упирать на слово мудрость, то сути это не меняет в том смысле, что в сутте не говорится о неких 4 видах  возможного достижения Просветления (как некоторые трактуют).
Именно в этом смысле "сути это не меняет".

----------


## sergey

По-моему начинается бессмысленное препирательство. Обсуждалось, какое слово использовано в сутте, неужели нужно повторять ваши слова и мои?
Вы написали:



> Здесь не говорится про "высшую мудрость". Здесь говорится о "повышенной осознанности", то есть более заострённом внимании.


 Я дал ссылку на сутту, где можно прочитать adhipaññādhammavipassanāya
и позже добавил:



> Тут не говорится ни о сати (внимательности, памятование), ни о манасикаро (внимание), ни о сампаджана (осознанность), а именно о пання.


По поводу сути я уже написал, что вообще не писал ни о каких-то четырех путях достижения освобождения, ни об "отсутствии я", а написал о конкретной вещи - что в сутте говорится о мудрости (пання).
Где вы нашли additional wisdom, не знаю.

----------


## Pavel

> Дело в том, что когда мы обсуждаем отсутствующий у каждого собеседника опыт, то как раз *это* и выглядит как лукавство.


Я не обсуждал отсутствующий у каждого опыт и не мог этого обсуждать, т.к. стою на позиции, что у каждого есть свой опыт. Если какие-то мои слова Вами поняты так, то укажите какие, тогда я дам соответствующие разъяснения, как эти слова следует понимать.

Zom, если Вы в моих высказываниях видите ошибку и готовы обосновать, в чем она именно или как возникла, то так и поступите. Такие действия я готов воспринять как "вразумительный" ответ или обоснованное несогласие.




> Простите, и для чего тогда канонические комментарии, как не для практического осмысления через разъяснение?


У канонических комментариев есть несколько применений. Первая группа свойств таких комментариев кроется в том, что они канонические и обеспечена процедурой канонизации. Этими свойствами данных комментариев Вы легко и часто пользуетесь. Соответственно легко обнаружите зачем нужны именно канонизированные (комментарии, святые,...).

Другие свойства обеспечиваются тем, что это все-таки комментарии, т.е. подразумевается, что это разъяснения. Как и любые другие разъяснения они предназначены разъяснять, аргументировать, доказывать. Если в комментарии обнаруживаются недостаточно убедительные или вовсе противоречивые утверждения, то разве они станут более убедительными или доказательными лишь в силу их каноничности?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Я только о том и говорил, что перекос в сторону психофизических практик в отсутствии монашеского праведного образа жизни - это уже не Восьмеричный Путь, преподанный Буддой Готамой. А Вы.... (?)


Павел. О пользе перекоса мы ни разу не упоминули. Мы говорили о необходимости джхан, как о неотъемлемой *части* Благородного Восмеричного Пути и неотъемлемой *части* Правильного Сосредоточения, как одно из условий на пути достижения Просветления, а не зацикливались лишь на них. В этой теме гораздо очевиднее просматривается зацикленность на почти полном неприятии джхан как этапа Благородного Восмеричного Пути вообще.

P.S. Странно, что Вы с Solano очень деликатно обошли мой пост №260. Приведу значимую его часть еще раз.




> Например только что перевел Анимитта сутту, где "Достопочтенный Маггаллана описывает, как под руководством Будды он прошел через все джханы в сферу ни восприятия, ни не- восприятия".
> 
> Вот она вся. Извините за возможные ошибки.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Затем, друзья, я подумал: "лишенная признаков концентрация на сути, лишенная признаков концентрация на сути, так говорят - и что же это?".
> ...

----------


## Zom

> По-моему начинается бессмысленное препирательство.


Да не препирательство, просто не об этом сама тема. 
Кстати, слово discerment в английской версии перевода имеет и тот перевод, о котором говорил я, т.е. "процесс понимания, распознавания" - что прекрасно согласовывается с "осознанностью, внимательностью и т.д.". Но если в сутте указывается именно мудрость - сути (спора) это не меняет.

А "additional wisdom" я нашёл в том самом словаре, что вы дали. Там вот посмотрите, 2-ry meaning (то есть 2ое значение). Там говорится о том, что adhi + и далее идут варианты слов, начиная с такого небольшого нолика. Когда доходит строка до нолика, под которым стоит "pann~~a", то это трактуется как "higher, additional wisdom".

----------


## Zom

> Zom, если Вы в моих высказываниях видите ошибку и готовы обосновать, в чем она именно или как возникла, то так и поступите. Такие действия я готов воспринять как "вразумительный" ответ или обоснованное несогласие.


Я бы так и сделал, но в ваши некоторые посты (конечно может и я заблуждаюсь) мне представлялись как попыткой развести просто спор ради спора - просто там столько нужно было комментировать, что это увело бы в далёкий оффтоп. Чтобы не отклоняться от темы, я этого не делал (и не горю желанием делать и впредь -)




> У канонических комментариев есть несколько применений. Первая группа свойств таких комментариев кроется в том, что они канонические и обеспечена процедурой канонизации. Этими свойствами данных комментариев Вы легко и часто пользуетесь. Соответственно легко обнаружите зачем нужны именно канонизированные (комментарии, святые,...).
> 
> Другие свойства обеспечиваются тем, что это все-таки комментарии, т.е. подразумевается, что это разъяснения. Как и любые другие разъяснения они предназначены разъяснять, аргументировать, доказывать. Если в комментарии обнаруживаются недостаточно убедительные или вовсе противоречивые утверждения, то разве они станут более убедительными или доказательными лишь в силу их каноничности?


Совершенно с вами согласен. Что касается первого, то это правильно и ничего зазорного в этом нет, потому что мы всё-таки практикуем в рамках традиции. В зависимости от того как трактует та или иная традиция, так мы и поступаем. Почему мы так делаем? Потому что нам требуются учителя, которые лучше знают предмет, чем мы, и мы должны им довериться, поскольку если не доверимся, это едва ли приведёт к чему хорошему (тут фактически пара шагов останется до эзотериков). Если начнётся повальное увлечение выходить за комментарии, это разрушит всю Тхераваду вообще накорню - и вскоре даже не останется и информации о том, какие сутты первоначальные, какие нет (кстати рано поздно это случится, так как всё аничча). Вот так ещё шире можно рассматривать данный момент.

Что касается второго, согласен - но только если в них действительно находятся явные противоречия. Я уже встречал, кстати, пару тройку лекций буддийских учителей, которые заявляли о некоторых ошибках, к примеру, Висуддхимагги. Однако при более детальном изучении я понял, что доказательства этих учителей весьма туманные.

Поэтому комментарии - это хорошая, четкая и гармоничная система, которая опробована веками - не надо думать, что они полны противоречий. По крайней мере в Тхераваде это не так. То, что на первый взгляд может показаться противоречием, может быть лишь вашей неспособностью распознать суть вопроса. Вот почему не надо делать поспешных выводов и нужно всё-таки больше доверять комментариям. Если в них вы находите "явные для себя противоречия", то скорее - заблуждаетесь вы, а не комментарии.

И ещё - точно также как к комментариям,  так мы можем относиться и к суттам, потому что Будда тоже просил слепо не верить. Поэтому мы должны изучать сутты, анализировать, смотреть их доказательства. Но нужно быть очень осторожными в этом, потому что, опять же, то - что может показаться для вас противоречием, не факт, что на деле этим является. Наше невежество огромно, играть с ним очень опасно. Нужно внимательно отслеживать - где ты действительно видишь убедительные позиции, а где начинает просто "тупо" срабатывать эго, которое не желает менять своих взглядов "из принципа" - а значит и не позволяет открыть ум для новой убедительной информации, для явных доказательств.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел. О пользе перекоса мы ни разу не упоминули. Мы говорили о необходимости джхан, как о неотъемлемой *части* Благородного Восмеричного Пути и неотъемлемой *части* Правильного Сосредоточения, как одно из условий на пути достижения Просветления, а не зацикливались лишь на них. В этой теме гораздо очевиднее просматривается зацикленность на почти полном неприятии джхан как этапа Благородного Восмеричного Пути вообще.


Я уже просил, чтобы в тех случаях, где усматривается тот или иной смысл моих слов, конкретизировать. какие именно слова говорят о том-то или о том-то, чтобы я мог дать соответствующие разъяснения.




> P.S. Странно, что Вы с Solano очень деликатно обошли мой пост №260. Приведу значимую его часть еще раз.


Я и сейчас не понимаю. К чему сказаны эти слова какую точку зрения они должны иллюстрировать.

----------


## Pavel

> Я бы так и сделал, но в ваши некоторые посты (конечно может и я заблуждаюсь) мне представлялись как попыткой развести просто спор ради спора - просто там столько нужно было комментировать, что это увело бы в далёкий оффтоп. Чтобы не отклоняться от темы, я этого не делал (и не горю желанием делать и впредь -).


Такое объяснение сродни очень распространенной уловке: "Что с дураком разговаривать...".  :Smilie:  Однако, Вы не только отказываетесь устранять те противоречия в собственной аргументации, на которые Вам указывают, но и отказываетесь разъяснять собственные замечания типа "некорректная аналогия", оставляя за рамками разговора те признаки, по которым Вы судите о корректности или некорректности аналогий собеседника. Таким образом сводите разговор просто к некому замечанию в адрес собеседника типа "все это глупости". Не самый эффективный метод что-либо понять или донести до другого.

Могу указать еще на одну некорректность в обоснованиях Аджана Брама, которую у Вас есть шанс прокомментировать или не прокомментировать по собственному усмотрению. Доказательство того, что Калама не достигал должного сосредоточения, ведущего к определенным состояниям, строится на аксиоме, что "если такое состояние не достигнуто, то и Освобождение невозможно". А Калама не освободился. Однако, с тем же успехом можно сказать о том, что Калама добывал средства к существованию не должным образом, опираясь на аксиому о том, что "если человек не добывает средств к существованию правильным образом, то Освобождение невозможно". Таким же образом можно поступить с правильной речью и т.д. Вы видите, что из подобных аксиом не выводятся логически те выводы, которые делает Аджан Брам? 

Если же Аджан Брам утверждает, что все-таки логически следует из первой аксиомы о сосредоточении тот вывод, что он делает о Каламе, то следует признать, что Аджан Брам видит свой Восьмеричный Путь, в котором должное сосредоточение является необходимым и достаточным  (единственным) условием достижения Ниббаны, а все остальные компоненты Пути являются лишь ступенями достижения должного сосредоточения. Я с такой позицией не согласен и Тхеравадинской ее не считаю. Именно эту позицию и называю перекошенной в сторону медитативных практик.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Я уже просил, чтобы в тех случаях, где усматривается тот или иной смысл моих слов, конкретизировать. какие именно слова говорят о том-то или о том-то, чтобы я мог дать соответствующие разъяснения.


Конечно. Ваш пост Zom(у) № 119. Цитирую:




> "Тогда вразумительно объясните, почему, раз джханы ведут к Освобождению (к Ниббане), то по какой причине в Восьмеричном пути им не нашлось места, а говорится о правильном понимании, правильной речи, правильном сосредоточении, правильных средствах к существованию..., но не о правильных джханах?"


И я, и Zom Вам уже многократно приводили сутты, где Будда, объясняя Правильное сосредоточение, повествует о вхождении в джханы сплоть до сферы "ни восприятия, ни невосприятия", а не ограничивается лишь практикой совершенной осознанности.




> Я и сейчас не понимаю. К чему сказаны эти слова какую точку зрения они должны иллюстрировать.


Эти слова могут быть рассмотрены со всех точек зрения, представленных в этой теме. Например, что Будда учил джханам и даже содействовал Моггаллане в их практике. Что Моггаллана именно после такого достижения стал Архатом. Тут же и еще пища для размышления, не в джхане ли пробудился сам Будда? (это для сомневающихся и уверенных, что джханы он не вводил в практику Восьмеричного Пути). Да и последний Ваш пост про Алара Каламу может найти ответ, почему тот не достиг Архатства (по той же причине, почему и Моггаллана, достигнув Ниродхи, не лишился привязанностей, но лишь после наставления Будды, как именно следует сосредоточится теперь, навсегда избавился от неведения).

----------


## Aion

По сабжу:

В небытие небытия 
Течёт бинарная водица,
Там некогда бродил и "я",
Но вреден север для меня,
Так помогите опуститься...  :Cool:

----------


## Pavel

> И я, и Zom Вам уже многократно приводили сутты, где Будда, объясняя Правильное сосредоточение, повествует о вхождении в джханы сплоть до сферы "ни восприятия, ни невосприятия", а не ограничивается лишь практикой совершенной осознанности.


Это не отве6т на вопросы: 1) Почем4 вхождение в джханы не вошло в Восьмеричный Путь;
2) Является ли сосредоточение Будды, которое он сохраняет в повседневной жизни отличным от сосредоточения в джханах, но при этом достаточным, чтобы относить его к правильному сосредоточению Восьмеричного Пути.

Еще раз напомню, что вы отстаиваете идею, что сосредоточение, достигаемое в результате медитативных практик и ведущее к состояниям джхан, является необходимым и достаточным условием для вхождения в Ниббану. Все остальные факторы Срединного Пути в ваших высказываниях (опора на комментарии Аджана Брама) являются лишь подготовительными этапами к достижению такого сосредоточения. Я считаю, что такая точка зрения явно противоречит Палийскому Канону, если рассматривать его как законченное учение. (Иван, перечитайте третий абзац моего предыдущего поста и дайте комментарий, обоснованный комментарий, логичное разъяснение. а не цитату, которую Вы как хотите, так и трактуете)




> Эти слова могут быть рассмотрены со всех точек зрения, представленных в этой теме. Например, что Будда учил джханам и даже содействовал Моггаллане в их практике. Что Моггаллана именно после такого достижения стал Архатом. Тут же и еще пища для размышления, не в джхане ли пробудился сам Будда?


 Иван, к чему догадки? Я Вам могу привести куда больше текстов из сутт, где архатство достигалось в результате прослушивания наставлений Будды (речи Будды) или в результате совершения попытки самоубийства.... Еще раз прошу меня правильно понять. Есть точка зрения Будды, которая им ни раз высказана однозначно, ее не имеет смысл трактовать, она много раз им повторена в разных местах и в разных суттах. Суть этой точки зрения в том, что НИКОГДА мирянин не достигнет, что описанным образом жизни достигается... (в этом способе есть место и джханам). Однако, усиленно пропогандируется медитативные практики для тех, кто и не собирается менять своего образа жизни, как способа достижения Освобождения. Но ведь нет такого способа в Палийском Каноне.
Если Вы и беретесь утверждать, что все факторы Восьмеричного Пути - это всего-лишь этапы подготовки к сосредоточению, которое дарует состояния джхан, которые даруют Освобождение, то как минимум требуется прохождение этих предварительных этапов сначала, а уж потом практика джхан. Почему у современных буддистов процесс прохождения Пути начинается с "конечного этапа"?



> (это для сомневающихся и уверенных, что джханы он не вводил в практику Восьмеричного Пути). Да и последний Ваш пост про Алара Каламу может найти ответ, почему тот не достиг Архатства (по той же причине, почему и Моггаллана, достигнув Ниродхи, не лишился привязанностей, но лишь после наставления Будды, как именно следует сосредоточится теперь, навсегда избавился от неведения).


Вы опять строите догадки в надежде, что их может быть достаточно для утверждения, что Калама не достигал джхан? Вы все время путаетесь, что является объектом доказательства, то Вы на основани того, что Калама не достиг архатства доказываете, что достигаемые им в сосредоточении состояния были не те, вдруг на основании того, что Калама не достигал должных состояний Вы разъясняете, почему он не достигал архатства. Вы определитесь с тем, что Вам доподлинно известно.

А доподлинно нам известно, что 1) Будда состояние Каламы называл так же, как и свое, 2)на практике зная, что собой представляет его собственное состояние в "восьмой джхане" и 3)на практике зная, что собой представляет состояние Каламы, которое он называет так же как и свое. 4) При этом он не дает никаких разъяснений на тот счет, что состояние Каламы какое-то другое. Отсюда и следует, что этого состояния не достаточно, чтобы достичь архатства, что находится в полном соответствии с Восьмеричным Путем, где для Освобождения должны быть достигнуты все восемь факторов. 

И никак из этого не следует, что Калама достигал других состояний. ВОТ О ЧЕМ изначально возник спор и ни о чем другом. Вы согласны с такой позицией или будете настаивать на том.,что достижения восьмого сосотояния в медитативных практиках достаточно для вхождения в Ниббану? Если настаиваете, то аргументируйте именно на этот счет, а не продолжайте приводить цитаты о том, что Будда медитировал, другие медитировали и все достигали джхан, что приветствовалось Буддой.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Павел. Подозрваю, что это мое сообщение может быть последним в этой теме, потому что ее пора переименовать уже как "сказка про белого бычка".




> Это не отве6т на вопросы: 1) Почем4 вхождение в джханы не вошло в Восьмеричный Путь;


Вошло:
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn22.htm
http://dhamma.ru/canon/an5-28.htm




> 2) Является ли сосредоточение Будды, которое он сохраняет в повседневной жизни отличным от сосредоточения в джханах,


Исходя из описания джхан, напрашивается вывод, что он не пребывал в них в своей повседневной жизни. Лишь 1ая джхана сопровождается рассуждением (витакка) и изучением (вичара). Остальные джханы возможно достичь благодаря их отбрасыванию. По второму кругу пишу.




> *но при этом достаточным, чтобы относить его к правильному сосредоточению Восьмеричного Пути*.


Ваш вопрос в этой своей части некорректен. Будде уже незачем постоянно сохранять правильное сосредоточение, которое он включил в Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Однако из его слов (название сутты не вспомню), что благодаря осознанности он по-настоящему жив, можно сделать вывод, что по крайней мере один из факторов Правильного сосредоточения, описанный в Восьмеричном Пути, присутствовал в нем постоянно.




> Еще раз напомню, что вы отстаиваете идею, что сосредоточение, достигаемое в результате медитативных практик и ведущее к состояниям джхан, является необходимым и достаточным условием для вхождения в Ниббану.


Спасибо за "напоминание"  :Smilie:  , но я вовсе не отстаиваю такую идею. И Zom, если я его правильно понимаю, тоже.




> Все остальные факторы Срединного Пути в ваших высказываниях (опора на комментарии Аджана Брама) являются лишь подготовительными этапами к достижению такого сосредоточения. Я считаю, что такая точка зрения явно противоречит Палийскому Канону, если рассматривать его как законченное учение. (Иван, перечитайте третий абзац моего предыдущего поста и дайте комментарий, обоснованный комментарий, логичное разъяснение. а не цитату, которую Вы как хотите, так и трактуете)


Лично мне представляется, что достижения прежних двух учителей Будды были именно теми джханами, которые описывает Будда как компонент Благородного Восмеричного Пути. Моггаллана в своей практике также достиг сферы "ни восприятия, ни невосприятия", но путь к Архатству в этом состоянии ему помог найти Будда своим телепатическим наставлением (см. прим. на приведенную сутту). Если бы не это, что достижение Моггалланы было бы, по-видимому, тем же, что и у Алара Каламы. Неполным.




> Иван, к чему догадки?


Действительно, к чему? См. соотв. сутты, что я и сделал.




> Я Вам могу привести куда больше текстов из сутт, где архатство достигалось в результате прослушивания наставлений Будды


Спасибо, очень поможете. А то замечаю за собой привязанность к учению, а не к повседневной практике.




> Еще раз прошу меня правильно понять. Есть точка зрения Будды, которая им ни раз высказана однозначно, ее не имеет смысл трактовать, она много раз им повторена в разных местах и в разных суттах. Суть этой точки зрения в том, что НИКОГДА мирянин не достигнет, что описанным образом жизни достигается... (в этом способе есть место и джханам). Однако, усиленно пропогандируется медитативные практики для тех, кто и не собирается менять своего образа жизни, как способа достижения Освобождения.


Это действительно безобразие. Например мое состояние, с которым я выхожу из медитации очень помогает "практиковать" нравственность. Я не делаю (или делаю в гораздо меньшей степени) того, что делал будучи подвержен гневу, недовольству, раздражению, алчности и пр. В восьмерично пути действительно, насколько я вижу, нет ступеней от первого до 8ого звена. Их нужно практиковать одновременно. Ступени же - успехи, результаты практики. Но кульминация возможна только при их должном развитии (всех восьми), в т.ч. джхан. И кульминация эта описывается, например, в достижении уже трижды или четырежды упомянутого мной Моггалланы.





> Если Вы и беретесь утверждать, что все факторы Восьмеричного Пути - это всего-лишь этапы подготовки к сосредоточению, которое дарует состояния джхан, которые даруют Освобождение


См. ответ выше.




> Вы опять строите догадки в надежде, что их может быть достаточно для утверждения, что Калама не достигал джхан?


Лично я полагаю, что достигал. Но венец джхан не 8ая джхана. А Ниродхи.




> Вы все время путаетесь, что является объектом доказательства, то Вы на основани того, что Калама не достиг архатства доказываете, что достигаемые им в сосредоточении состояния были не те,


Я этого не указываю и не указывал. Свою позицию по поводу достижений Алара Каламы я описал выше.




> А доподлинно нам известно, что 1) Будда состояние Каламы называл так же, как и свое, 2)на практике зная, что собой представляет его собственное состояние в "восьмой джхане" и 3)на практике зная, что собой представляет состояние Каламы, которое он называет так же как и свое. 4) При этом он не дает никаких разъяснений на тот счет, что состояние Каламы какое-то другое. Отсюда и следует, что этого состояния не достаточно, чтобы достичь архатства, что находится в полном соответствии с Восьмеричным Путем, где для Освобождения должны быть достигнуты все восемь факторов.


Согласен. 




> И никак из этого не следует, что Калама достигал других состояний. ВОТ О ЧЕМ изначально возник спор и ни о чем другом. Вы согласны с такой позицией


Согласен.




> или будете настаивать на том.,что достижения восьмого сосотояния в медитативных практиках достаточно для вхождения в Ниббану?


Не буду я на этом настаивать, потому что и Аджан Брам (которого я пока не читал), и я, и Zom понимаем, что не восьмая джхана является дающим архатство или вхождение в поток фактором, но правильное сосредоточение в *джхане* (которая является частью правильного сосредоточения), что позволяет *не* привязываться к наслаждению состоянием наивысшей чистоты (чего достиг Моггаллана и, логично предположить, Алара Калама), но, откинув это последнее препятствие, познать Ниббану.




> Если настаиваете, то аргументируйте именно на этот счет, а не продолжайте приводить цитаты о том, что Будда медитировал, другие медитировали и все достигали джхан, что приветствовалось Буддой.


Но ведь это действительно так )  Или Вы и это оспариваете?

----------


## Pavel

> Вошло:
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn22.htm





> Вот что называется благородной истиной о прекращении страдания.
> 
> (4) А в чем состоит благородная истина о пути практики, ведущем к прекращению страданий? Именно этот благородный восьмеричный путь: правильное понимание (диттхи), правильная решимость (санкаппа), правильная речь (вача), правильное действие (камманта), правильный образ жизни (аджива), правильное усилие (ваяма), правильное памятование (сати), правильное сосредоточение (*самадхи*).





> Согласен.


Ну вот, а Вы говорите, что "сказка про белого бычка"...  :Smilie: 



> Но ведь это действительно так )  Или Вы и это оспариваете?


Я оспариваю представления о действительности, в которых вижу много взаимоисключающих оснований.

----------


## PampKin Head

P.S. http://www.paauk.org/files/jhanapracticegroup.html
...

Stephen and Tina, taught personally by the Ven. Pa Auk Sayadaw of Burma,  completed all eight jhanas and other meditation practices under the Sayadaw’s guidance.  

These are recordings from the series of evening talks given by them over several months in San Rafael, California ending in June 2008. 
...

 
Удивительно! Все 8 джан достигнуты, а все еще не Архаты и про Нибанну тоже ни слова.

----------

Pavel (29.12.2008)

----------


## Pavel

Иван, все-таки напомню, о чем была дискуссия.
*Zom:*



> Вы последовательно отбрасывайте от своей личности всё больше и больше слоёв путём последовательного продвижения по джханам.


*PampKin Head:*



> Такое замечание: "после основы Ни Восприятия, Ни-Не-Восприятия" было известно и наставникам Сидхартхи, под руководством которых он изучал однонаправленное сосредоточение и этапы поглощенности.
> 
> И как то не стали они ни Архатами, ни анагами.


*Аджан Брам:*



> ...Удака Рамапутта и Алара Калама никогда не учили джхане, а те два бесформенных достижения, которые они излагали как высшую цель, *были не настоящими, а искажёнными версиями подлинных состояний*, известных со времён предыдущего Будды Кассапы. 
> ...*Настоящее достижение уровня ничто ведёт к просветлению* (МН 52, 14), но иное переживание под тем же названием, которому обучал Алара Калама, не ведёт.


Я считаю, что это подмена Восьмеричного Пути неким путем через "настоящее достижение уровня ничто."

Я так понял, что Вы согласились с моей точкой зрения и точкой зрения Памкина и Solano по этому вопросу и понимаете, что все ступени Восьмеричного Пути и сосредоточение (*самадхи*), а не "настоящее достижение уровня ничто" ведет к Просветлению. Чем я вполне удовлетворен.

А вот насколько правомочно представление о том, что лишь через достижение джхан достигается самадхи, это вопрос личной веры. У меня после обсуждения не появилось оснований убедиться в правильности такой постановки вопроса. Этим объясняется и многообразие отношений к этому вопросу среди огромного количества школ. Я лишь констатирую, что если практика достижения джхан столь необходима, то ей могло бы быть уделено больше внимания в учении Будды и эта идея могла бы быть куда более конкретно сформулирована.

Если Вы внимательно прочтете сутту Дигха Никая 22
Махасатипаттхана, на которую сами же и дали ссылку, то заметите, какое место в ней занимает упоминание о джханах по сравнению с другими наставлениями, не подразумевающими не только джхан, но даже сидячей медитативной практики.
И какие основания у Вас считать, что вот в этом упоминании в этой же сутте джхан 


> А что такое правильное сосредоточение? При этом монах, – совершенно непривязанный к чувственности (кама), непривязанный к неискусным качествам (акусала-дхамма), – входит и остается в первой джхане: восторг (пити) и удовольствие (сукха), рожденные непривязанностью, сопровождаемые рассуждением (витакка) и изучением (вичара).
> 
> С остановкой рассуждения и изучения, он входит и остается во второй джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рожденные сосредоточением (самадхи-джам), объединение сознания (четасо экодибхавам), свободным от рассуждения и изучения, внутренняя уверенность (аджджхаттам-сампасаданам).
> 
> С угасанием восторга (пити), он пребывает в безмятежном наблюдении (упекха), с памятованием (сати) и осознанностью (сампаджання); и испытывает физическое удовольствие (сукха). Он входит и остается в третьей джхане, и о нем благородные говорят: "*В удовольствии живет тот, кто безмятежно наблюдает и распознает*".
> 
> С отбрасыванием удовольствия и страдания, – так же, как перед этим исчезли радость и горе, – он входит и остается в четвертой джхане: памятовании, очищенном безмятежным наблюдением (упекха-сати-париcуддхи), ни удовольствии, ни страдании (адуккхам-асукха): вот что называется правильным сосредоточением.


речь идет о состояниях, достигаемых в медитативной практике, а не о состояниях, достигаемых в результате угасания пристрастий?

----------


## Pavel

> Удивительно! Все 8 джан достигнуты, а все еще не Архаты и про Нибанну тоже ни слова.


Аджан Брам же пояснил - "не настоящие, а искаженные версии состояний значит...". 

В том-то и дело, что не через состояния Просветление достигается, Путь то Восьмеричный, да еще и Срединный, а тут такие крайности...  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Аджан Брам же пояснил - "не настоящие, а искаженные версии состояний значит...". 
> 
> В том-то и дело, что не через состояния Просветление достигается, Путь то Восьмеричный, да еще и Срединный, а тут такие крайности...


А вот уважаемый Саяду


*Venerable Pa Auk Sayadaw*
под руководством которого оные авторы и осуществили все 8 джан, утверждает, что - те, самые.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Павел. Вы предвзяты  :Smilie:  Из той же сутты:




> А что такое правильное сосредоточение? При этом монах, – совершенно непривязанный к чувственности (кама), непривязанный к неискусным качествам (акусала-дхамма), – входит и остается в первой джхане: восторг (пити) и удовольствие (сукха), рожденные непривязанностью, сопровождаемые рассуждением (витакка) и изучением (вичара).
> 
> С остановкой рассуждения и изучения, он входит и остается во второй джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рожденные сосредоточением (самадхи-джам), объединение сознания (четасо экодибхавам), свободным от рассуждения и изучения, внутренняя уверенность (аджджхаттам-сампасаданам).
> 
> С угасанием восторга (пити), он пребывает в безмятежном наблюдении (упекха), с памятованием (сати) и осознанностью (сампаджання); и испытывает физическое удовольствие (сукха). Он входит и остается в третьей джхане, и о нем благородные говорят: "В удовольствии живет тот, кто безмятежно наблюдает и распознает".
> 
> С отбрасыванием удовольствия и страдания, – так же, как перед этим исчезли радость и горе, – он входит и остается в четвертой джхане: памятовании, очищенном безмятежным наблюдением (упекха-сати-париcуддхи), ни удовольствии, ни страдании (адуккхам-асукха): вот что называется правильным сосредоточением.
> 
> Вот что называется благородной истиной о пути практики, ведущем к прекращению страданий.

----------


## PampKin Head

> *Тот, кто достиг успокоения ума, но не достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости* … с вопросом: “Как нужно рассматривать конструкции (санкхара)? Как их нужно исследовать? Как их нужно видеть-как-есть?” Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Конструкции нужно рассматривать таким образом … исследовать таким образом … видеть-как-есть таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.


...

----------


## Pavel

> Павел. Вы предвзяты  Из той же сутты:


О какой предвзятости идет речь? Разве Будда не задал вопрос и не ответил на него?



> (4) *А в чем состоит благородная истина о пути практики, ведущем к прекращению страданий?* Именно этот благородный восьмеричный путь: правильное понимание (диттхи), правильная решимость (санкаппа), правильная речь (вача), правильное действие (камманта), правильный образ жизни (аджива), правильное усилие (ваяма), правильное памятование (сати), правильное сосредоточение (самадхи).
> 
> А что такое правильное понимание? Знание о страдании, знание о происхождении страдания, знание о прекращении страдания. Знание о пути практики, ведущем к прекращению страдания: вот что называется правильным пониманием.
> 
> А что такое правильная решимость? Решимость, направленная на отречение, на свободу от зла, на непричинение вреда: вот что называется правильной решимостью.
> 
> А что такое правильная речь? Воздержание от лжи, от вызывающей рознь, от оскорбляющей речи, и от пустой болтовни: вот что называется правильной речью.
> 
> А что такое правильное действие? Воздержание от лишения жизни, от воровства, и от половых сношений: вот что называется правильным действием.
> ...


И о каких джханах, достигаемых в медитативных практиках здесь идет речь, когда говорится о сохранении памятования, осознанности и физического удовольствия, которые сохраняются даже в третьей джхане? Речь идет об удовольствии жизни в безмятежном распознавании и наблюдении. А Вы в джханах, достигаемых в медитациях, тело ощущать перестаете... Как это при однонаправленном сосредоточении Вы собираетесь сохранять правильное памятование, о котором говорится



> А что такое правильное памятование? При этом монах живет, отслеживая тело в теле, *пылко, осознанно* и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
> 
> он живет, отслеживая чувства в чувствах, *пылко, осознанно* и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
> 
> он живет, отслеживая ум в уме, *пылко, осознанно* и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
> 
> он живет, отслеживая качества ума (дхамма) в качествах ума, *пылко, осознанно* и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе:

----------


## PampKin Head

Зачотный картинко 
http://www.paauk.org/files/jhanas_practice_chart.pdf
http://www.paauk.org/files/jhanapracticegroup.html [комменты]

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Иван, все-таки напомню, о чем была дискуссия.


*Zom:*



> Вы последовательно отбрасывайте от своей личности всё больше и больше слоёв путём последовательного продвижения по джханам.


*PampKin Head:*



> Такое замечание: "после основы Ни Восприятия, Ни-Не-Восприятия" было известно и наставникам Сидхартхи, под руководством которых он изучал однонаправленное сосредоточение и этапы поглощенности.
> 
> И как то не стали они ни Архатами, ни анагами.


*Аджан Брам:*



> ...Удака Рамапутта и Алара Калама никогда не учили джхане, а те два бесформенных достижения, которые они излагали как высшую цель, были не настоящими, а искажёнными версиями подлинных состояний, известных со времён предыдущего Будды Кассапы. 
> ...Настоящее достижение уровня ничто ведёт к просветлению (МН 52, 14), но иное переживание под тем же названием, которому обучал Алара Калама, не ведёт.





> Я считаю, что это подмена Восьмеричного Пути неким путем через "настоящее достижение уровня ничто."


Я считаю, что это не подмена, но *не*полная реализация плода Восьмеричного Пути. Про Удака Рамапутту и Алара Каламу ничего не могу сказать безоговорочно-истинного, но для меня лично очевидно, что достижение Алара Каламы не было *полным* потому (т.е. не привело к Просветлению), что он не продвинулся жальше 8ой джханы. Тогда как Маггаллане удалось это сделать под руководством Будды, что принесло ему Архатство.

Мне мало известно про жизнь Удака Рамапутты и Алара Каламы, но они могли быть очень и очень праведными людьми, раз их медитативные достижения были столь велики. Быть может один из пунктов Восмеричного Пути был ими не пройден (по незнанию), что не давало выйти "за пределы джхан", которое Будда описывает тут: (уделите особое внимание)
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....121.than.html

В данной сутте Будда уже сам лично подтверждает Ананде, что постоянно и полностью пребывает в "emptiness" и описывает, как стяжать этот плод. А именно - описывает опыт прохождения через джханы, переход на "лишенную предмета коцентрацию", плод которой является Реализацией, приносящей понимание, что "рождения окончены, святая жизнь осуществлена, выполено подлежащее выполнению. Нечему "поддерживаться" в этом мире. И в конце говорит, что "так, Ананда, вы должны практиковать сами", чтобы достичь этой самой "emptiness" (что и он), которая чиста, превосходна и непревзойденна.




> Я так понял, что Вы согласились с моей точкой зрения и точкой зрения Памкина и Solano по этому вопросу и понимаете, что все ступени Восьмеричного Пути и сосредоточение (*самадхи*), а не "настоящее достижение уровня ничто" ведет к Просветлению. Чем я вполне удовлетворен.


Я согласен с точкой зрения, что настоящее достижение "уровня ничто" (7ая джхана) является этапом (а не целью) на Пути к Просветлению, которое и достиг Будда (и призывает пройти по этому пути в вышеприведенной сутте), продвинувшись "выше" джхан, успокоив ум до состояния его "исчезновения" (всех его факторов), в котором даже джханам нет места, т.к. вместе с факторами (скорее дейтельностью) ума исчезают и факторы джхан, если я правильно это понял. Помеха на этом пути стоит весьма серьезная, на которую наткнулся Моггаллана (очень тонкая привязанность к блажетсву состояния высшей чистоты), и которую не прошел Алара Калама. Полагаю, что без совершенной нравственности, т.е. без всех остальных пунктов Восмеричного Пути это препятствие не преодолеть. Архатство Моггалланы, который стал Архатом пройдя именно такой путь (описанный в вышеприведенной сутте, что *полностью* подтверждают его слова и еще ранее приведенной сутте) служит авторитетным доказательством из самого Канона, словами Как Моггалланы, так и самого Будды, что я привел в последних двух суттах.




> А вот насколько правомочно представление о том, что лишь через достижение джхан достигается самадхи, это вопрос личной веры.У меня после обсуждения не появилось оснований убедиться в правильности такой постановки вопроса.


И вера не нужна. Сутты читайте, что я привел выше. Кстати, я не такой уж и большой их знаток. Они сами, одна за другой, на руку ложаться. Серьезно. Что открываю - то по теме.




> Этим объясняется и многообразие отношений к этому вопросу среди огромного количества школ. Я лишь констатирую, что если практика достижения джхан столь необходима, то ей могло бы быть уделено больше внимания в учении Будды и эта идея могла бы быть куда более конкретно сформулирована.


Куда конкретнее? Тем более в практике джхан подробнейшие инструкции лишь послужат помехой, потому что любое мыслетворчество будет помехой для достижения уже 2ой джханы. Даже 1ой.




> Если Вы внимательно прочтете сутту Дигха Никая 22
> Махасатипаттхана, на которую сами же и дали ссылку, то заметите, какое место в ней занимает упоминание о джханах


Такое же место, как и все остальное, что дает каждому пункту Восьмеричного Пути называться Правильным.




> по сравнению с другими наставлениями, не подразумевающими не только джхан, но даже сидячей медитативной практики.


Но есть наставления, которые явно подразумевают сидячую практику. Они приводились мной. Да и Будда не на бегу достиг Просетления. Кстати, Вы обещали привести сутты, показывающие, что Просветления, Архатства достигали не в джхане. Это будет очень полезно и для нашей дискуссии, и для меня. Был бы Вам очень признателен.




> И какие основания у Вас считать, что вот в этом упоминании в этой же сутте джхан речь идет о состояниях, достигаемых в медитативной практике, а не о состояниях, достигаемых в результате угасания пристрастий?


Состояние, в котором пристрастия угасают, само-собой, естественным путем, переходит в джхану. Вам самому, должно быть знакомо чувство глубокого удовлетворения, счастья, покоя, когда хочется уйти подальше из людной компании, просто сесть и осознать жизнь, настоящий момент. Радоваться этому. Своводе внутри и снаружи. Когда такие установки сильны, появляется сосредоточенность, которая в совокупности с очищением от 5 помех ведет к джхане.

Кстати, Вы много раз подчеркнули осознанность и памятование в описании джхан. Они и являются факторами, без которых джхана не возможна и которые сами ведут к джхане.

Пожалуйста внимательно ознакомьтесь с приведенной мной суттой. Планирую перевести ее для лучшего усвоения ее как самим, так и интересующимися.

Наш разговор вижу смысл продолжать. Это полезно для искоренения любых заблуждений, к кому бы из нас с Вами они не относились.

___________________________________________________

Обещанный перевод:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....than.html#t-1

*MN 121

Cula-sunnata Sutta
The Lesser Discourse on Emptiness
Translated from the Pali by Thanissaro Bhikkhu*


Вот что я слышал. Однажды Благословенный пребывал в Саватхи, в Восточной монастырской общине, во дворце матери Мигары. И тогда вечером достопочтенный Ананда, выйдя из затвора, отправился к Благословенному и, по прибитии, поклонился ему и сел сбоку. Усевшись, он обратился к Благословенному: "Однажды, когда Благословенный пребывал среди Шакьев, в городе Шакьев под названием Нигарака, там, лицом к лицу с Благословенным, я услышал, лицом к лицу с Благословенным, я выучил следующее: "Теперь я всецело пребываю в обители пустоты". Верно ли я это услышал, верно ли я это выучил, верно ли уделил этому внимани, верно ли запомнил?"

[Будда:] "Да, Ананда, ты верно услышал это, верно выучил, верно уделил этому внимани, верно запомнил. Сейчас, также как и ранее, я всецело пребываю в обители пустоты. Как этот дворец матери Мигары пуст от слонов, от крупного рогатого скота и лошадей, пуст от золота и серебра, пуст от общества женщин и мужчин, и от одного лишь не пуст - от единства, основанного на основе общине монахов; точно так же, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие (прим.: умственное определение) деревни, не цепляясь за восприятие людей - обращает внимание на единство, основанное на восприятии первозданной местности. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию первозданной местности.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия деревни, не истинны (прим. перев. - не фундоментальны (?)). Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия людей, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: единство, однованное на восприятии первозданной местности". Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия деревни. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия людей. И только от одного она не пуста: от единства, основанного на восприятии первозданной местности". Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, неискаженную мнением и чистую.

*Восприятие Земли.*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие людей, не цепляясь за восприятие первозданной местности, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на восприятии земли. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию земли. Так же как шкура буйвола, натянутая на сотню кольев, свободна от складок - точно так же, не цепляясь ни за какие горные хребты и низины, русла рек, участки вырубленной или тернистой местности, скальные неровности этой земли - он обращает внимание на единство, основанное на восприятии земли. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию земли.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия людей, не истинны. Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия первозданной местности, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: единство, однованное на восприятии земли. Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия людей. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия первозданной местности. И только от одного она не пуста: от единства, основанного на восприятии земли". Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, неискаженную мнением и чистую.

*Сфера Бесконечного Пространства*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие первозданной местности, не цепляясь за восприятие земли, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на сфере бесконечного пространства. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию сферы бесконечного пространства.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия первозданной местности, не истинны. Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия земли, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: единство, однованное на восприятии сферы бесконечного пространства. Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия первозданной местности. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия земли. И только от одного она не пуста: от единства, основанного на восприятии сферы бесконечного пространства". Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, неискаженную мнением и чистую.

*Сфера Бесконечного Сознания*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие земли, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы бесконечного пространства, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на сфере бесконечного сознания. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию сферы бесконечного сознания.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия земли, не истинны. Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия сферы бесконечного пространства, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: единство, однованное на восприятии сферы бесконечного сознания. Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия земли. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы бесконечного пространства. И только от одного она не пуста: от единства, основанного на восприятии сферы бесконечного сознания". Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, неискаженную мнением и чистую.

*Сфера Небытия.*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы бесконечного пространства, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы бесконечного сознания, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на сфере небытия. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию сферы небытия.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе сферы бесконечного пространства, не истинны. Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия сферы бесконечного сознания, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: единство, однованное на восприятии сферы небытия. Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы бесконечного пространства. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы бесконечного сознания. И только от одного она не пуста: от единства, основанного на восприятии сферы небытия". Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, неискаженную мнением и чистую.

*Сфера ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия.*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы бесконечного сознания, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы небытия, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на сфере ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе сферы бесконечного сознания, не истинны. Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия сферы небытия, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: единство, однованное на восприятии сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы бесконечного сознания. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы небытия. И только от одного она не пуста: от единства, основанного на восприятии сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия". Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, неискаженную мнением и чистую.

*Концентрация без темы.*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы небытия, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на концентрации осознанности без темы (прим. перев.: "theme-less concentration of awareness"). Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию концентрации осознанности без темы.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе сферы небытия, не истинны. Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: связанная с шестью сферами чувств, зависящими от этого тела и от жизни, как его условия". Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы небытия. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. И только от одного она не пуста: от того, что связано с шестью сферами чувств, зависящими от этого тела и от жизни, как его условия. Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, неискаженную мнением и чистую.

*Освобождение*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы небытия, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на концентрации осознанности без темы. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию концентрации осознанности без темы.

Он распознает, что "Эта концентрация осознанности без темы сконструирована и ментально-оформлена". Он распознает, что "Все сконструированное и ментально-оформленное - непостоянно и подвластно прекращению". Для него, так знающего, так видящего - его ум освобождается от тяги (прим. перев.: из др. перев. "desires" - "тяга") к чувственному, от тяги к бытию, от тяги к невежеству (прим. перев.: . С освобождением, к нему приходит знание - "Освобожден". Он распознает, что "С рожденинм покончено, праведная жизнь реализована, выполнено подлежащее выполнению. Более нечему поддерживаться в этом мире". (прим. перев.: из др. перев. - "больше нечего желать").

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе тяги к чувственному... тяги к бытию... тяги к невежеству, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: связанная с шестью сферами чувств, зависящими от этого тела и от жизни, как его условия". Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от омрачения чувственным... становления... невежества... И лишь только от этого она не пуста: от того, что связано с шестью сферами чувств, зависящими от этого тела и от жизни, как его условия. Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, неискаженную мнением, чистую - исключительную и непревзойденную.

Ананда, какие бы отшельники и брахманы прошлого, что входили и пребывали в пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна, входили и пребывали в эту же самую пустоту, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна. Какие бы отшельники и брахманы будущего, что войдут и пребудут в пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна, войдут и пребудут в эту же самую пустоту, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна. Какие бы отшельники и брахманы настоящего, что входят и пребывают в пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна, входят и пребывают в этой же самой пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна.

Так, Ананда, вы должны тренироваться сами: "Мы войдем и прибудем в пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна".

Вот что поведал Благословенный. Довольный этим, достопочтенный Ананда восхитился словам Благословенного.

----------

Pavel (30.12.2008)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Чуть не пропустил важный момент:



> Как это при однонаправленном сосредоточении Вы собираетесь сохранять правильное памятование, о котором говорится





> А что такое правильное памятование? При этом монах живет, отслеживая тело в теле, пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
> 
> он живет, отслеживая чувства в чувствах, пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
> 
> он живет, отслеживая ум в уме, пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
> 
> он живет, отслеживая качества ума (дхамма) в качествах ума, пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе:


Мое понимание (и некоторый опыт) говорит мне о том, что Правильное памятование обязательно должно входить *и* в практику джхан. Именно такое однонаправленное (начиная с 1ой джханы), мощное  сосредоточение позволяет "пылко, осознанно" отслеживать тело в теле (что ведет к 1ой джхане), чувства в чувствах (что ведет к 2ой джхане), ум в уме (что ведет к 3ей джхане), качества ума (дхамма) в качествах ума (что ведет к 4ой джхане). Причем внимание не нужно специально перенаправлять с тела на чувства, например. Потому что когда "исчезает тело", тогда внимание естественным путем остается направленным на то, что осталось (от "я"), постепенно подходя ко все более тонкому и тонкому плану 4ой джханы, за которой (видимо, без особого контроля) следуют бесформенные планы, которые возможно преодолеть только с помощью "не имеющей предмета концентрации", плод которой Будда назвал Реализацией, которую осуществил сам, полностью преобретя пребывание в "emptiness", о котором его спросил Ананда.

Повторю, что это лишь мое понимание (что выделено серым). Остальное поведано в приведенной Cula-suññata Sutta (http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....121.than.html).

----------


## PampKin Head

Ремарка: emptiness (которая аничча/анатта/дукха реальности) достигается развитием пання парами by vipassana.

P.S. http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста, вот история Дже Шарипутры, которая показывает, каким образом прогрессируют по джанам и практикуют випассану параллельно:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....111.than.html
MN 111
*Anupada Sutta
One After Another*
Translated from the Pali by
Thanissaro Bhikkhu
...
"There was the case where Sariputta — quite secluded from sensuality, secluded from unskillful qualities — *entered & remained in the first jhana*: rapture & pleasure born of seclusion, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation. *Whatever qualities there are in the first jhana — directed thought, evaluation, rapture, pleasure, singleness of mind, contact, feeling, perception, intention, consciousness,2 desire, decision, persistence, mindfulness, equanimity, & attention — he ferreted them out one after another. Known to him they arose, known to him they remained, known to him they subsided. He discerned, 'So this is how these qualities, not having been, come into play. Having been, they vanish.*' He remained unattracted & unrepelled with regard to those qualities, independent, detached, released, dissociated, with an awareness rid of barriers. He discerned that 'There is a further escape,' and pursuing it there really was for him.
...

Далее по тексту все остальные джаны.

P.S.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....074.than.html
*MN 74
Dighanaka Sutta
To LongNails*
Translated from the Pali by
Thanissaro Bhikkhu
...
"A pleasant feeling is inconstant, fabricated, dependently co-arisen, subject to ending, subject to vanishing, fading, ceasing. A painful feeling is also inconstant, fabricated, dependently co-arisen, subject to ending, subject to vanishing, fading, ceasing. A neither-pleasant-nor-painful feeling is also inconstant, fabricated, dependently co-arisen, subject to ending, subject to vanishing, fading, ceasing.

"*Seeing this, an instructed disciple of the noble ones grows disenchanted with pleasant feeling, disenchanted with painful feeling, disenchanted with neither-pleasant-nor-painful feeling. Disenchanted, he grows dispassionate. From dispassion, he is released. With release, there is the knowledge, 'Released.' He discerns, 'Birth is ended, the holy life fulfilled, the task done. There is nothing further for this world.' A monk whose mind is thus released does not take sides with anyone, does not dispute with anyone. He words things by means of what is said in the world but without grasping at it*."

Now at that time Ven. Sariputta was sitting2 behind the Blessed One, fanning him. The thought occurred to him, "*Indeed, it seems that the Blessed One speaks to us of the abandoning of each of these mental qualities through direct knowledge.3 Indeed, it seems that the One Well-gone speaks to us of the relinquishing of each of these mental qualities through direct knowledge."4 As Ven. Sariputta was reflecting thus, his mind was released from fermentations through not-clinging.* While in LongNails the wanderer there arose the dustless, stainless Dhamma eye: "Whatever is subject to origination is all subject to cessation."

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (01.01.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Кста, вот история Дже Шарипутры, которая показывает, каким образом прогрессируют по джанам и практикуют випассану параллельно:
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....111.than.html


Что Вас тут удивило? Об этом и Zom, и я, толкуем Вам всю тему.

За ссылку большое спасибо. В конце сутты в прим. обнаружил еще одну полезнейшую ссылку: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...ml#passage-152

В этой книге так подробно и понятно изложена суть Правильного Сосредоточения, с таким огромных количеством цитат из Канона, и с приведением мнений об "излишестве" джхан, что наш спор становится абсолютно неуместен. Львиная доля повествования раздела "Right Concentration", а также последующих и предшествующих разделов, это именно цитаты, слова Будды. Их там очень много, выборочно по теме Правильного Сосредоточения в т.ч. В них Будда описывает весь Путь, завершением которого служит Правильное Сосредоточение, а именно "выход за пределы" 8 джхан, достижения "ending of the effluents", о чем пишет и Аджан Брам, и автор приведенной книги. Всем интересующимся предлагаю детально ознакомится хотя бы с разделом "Right Concentration", который решает предмет нашего спора  и важен для всех, кто чтит Слово Татхагаты. На него опираемся, чтобы знать, а не для того, чтобы спорить. А чтобы вопрос был решен правильно, его нужно решать как решают его друзья, сообща, рассуждая, избегая предвзятости, а не высмеевая аппонента с помощью станных, не успоминавшихся в этой теме материалов.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что Вас тут удивило? Об этом и Zom, и я, толкуем Вам всю тему.


Ничего не удивило. Практика Випассаны дает последовательное развитие джан.



> За ссылку большое спасибо. В конце сутты в прим. обнаружил еще одну полезнейшую ссылку: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...ml#passage-152
> 
> В этой книге так подробно и понятно изложена суть Правильного Сосредоточения, с таким огромных количеством цитат из Канона, и с приведением мнений об "излишестве" джхан, что наш спор становится абсолютно неуместен.


О каком излишестве речь, если для Випассаны подходит что сосредоточение доступа, что *любая из джан*? И никто не ставит *обязательным условием* тот или иной уровень джан.




> Львиная доля повествования раздела "Right Concentration", а также последующих и предшествующих разделов, это именно цитаты, слова Будды.


Львиная доля разделов по панне парами о том, что это - ключевой момент достижения *окончательного Освобождения*.




> Их там очень много, выборочно по теме Правильного Сосредоточения в т.ч. В них Будда описывает весь Путь, завершением которого служит Правильное Сосредоточение, а именно "выход за пределы" 8 джхан, достижения "ending of the effluents", о чем пишет и Аджан Брам, и автор приведенной книги.


Сорри, но я книги читаю с целью получения информации, которую стоит обдумать и проверить, а не для того, чтобы найти подтверждения собственных примитивных представлений о реальности.




> Всем интересующимся предлагаю детально ознакомится хотя бы с разделом "Right Concentration", который решает предмет нашего спора  и важен для всех, кто чтит Слово Татхагаты. На него опираемся, чтобы знать, а не для того, чтобы спорить.


Один момент: сначала необходимо научиться работать с текстом, чтобы опираться на выводы собственного ума, возникшие вследствие прочтения того или иного материала.




> А чтобы вопрос был решен правильно, его нужно решать как решают его друзья, сообща, рассуждая, избегая предвзятости, а не высмеевая аппонента с помощью станных, не успоминавшихся в этой теме материалов.


Это вы о чем?

P.S. Еще раз:
http://paauk.org/files/tt_web_03mar07.pdf
http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf

----------


## PampKin Head

Фрагмент из http://paauk.org/files/tt_web_03mar07.pdf

Хочу заметить, что сосредоточение на 4-х элементах приводит лишь к сосредоточению доступа (access samadhi).

P.S.S.


Табличка 3 очень интересна. + во всех 4-х джанах лишь один фактор присутствует постоянно: экаггата.

----------

Сергей Муай (01.01.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Обещанный перевод:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....than.html#t-1

*MN 121

Cula-sunnata Sutta
The Lesser Discourse on Emptiness
Translated from the Pali by Thanissaro Bhikkhu*


Вот что я слышал. Однажды Благословенный пребывал в Саватхи, в Восточной монастырской общине, во дворце матери Мигары. И тогда вечером достопочтенный Ананда, выйдя из затвора, отправился к Благословенному и, по прибитии, поклонился ему и сел сбоку. Усевшись, он обратился к Благословенному: "Однажды, когда Благословенный пребывал среди Шакьев, в городе Шакьев под названием Нигарака, там, лицом к лицу с Благословенным, я услышал, лицом к лицу с Благословенным, я выучил следующее: "Теперь я всецело пребываю в обители пустоты". Верно ли я это услышал, верно ли я это выучил, верно ли уделил этому внимани, верно ли запомнил?"

[Будда:] "Да, Ананда, ты верно услышал это, верно выучил, верно уделил этому внимани, верно запомнил. Сейчас, также как и ранее, я всецело пребываю в обители пустоты. Как этот дворец матери Мигары пуст от слонов, от крупного рогатого скота и лошадей, пуст от золота и серебра, пуст от общества женщин и мужчин, и от одного лишь не пуст - от единства, основанного на общине монахов; точно так же, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие (прим.: умственное определение) деревни, не цепляясь за восприятие людей - обращает внимание на единство, основанное на восприятии первозданной местности. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию первозданной местности.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия деревни, не истинны (прим. перев. - не фундоментальны (?)). Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия людей, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: единство, однованное на восприятии первозданной местности". Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия деревни. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия людей. И только от одного она не пуста: от единства, основанного на восприятии первозданной местности". Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, не искаженную мнением и чистую.

*Восприятие Земли.*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие людей, не цепляясь за восприятие первозданной местности, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на восприятии земли. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию земли. Так же как шкура буйвола, натянутая на сотню кольев, свободна от складок - точно так же, не цепляясь ни за какие горные хребты и низины, русла рек, участки вырубленной или тернистой местности, скальные неровности этой земли - он обращает внимание на единство, основанное на восприятии земли. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию земли.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия людей, не истинны. Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия первозданной местности, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: единство, однованное на восприятии земли. Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия людей. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия первозданной местности. И только от одного она не пуста: от единства, основанного на восприятии земли". Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, не искаженную мнением и чистую.

*Сфера Бесконечного Пространства*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие первозданной местности, не цепляясь за восприятие земли, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на сфере бесконечного пространства. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию сферы бесконечного пространства.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия первозданной местности, не истинны. Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия земли, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: единство, однованное на восприятии сферы бесконечного пространства. Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия первозданной местности. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия земли. И только от одного она не пуста: от единства, основанного на восприятии сферы бесконечного пространства". Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, не искаженную мнением и чистую.

*Сфера Бесконечного Сознания*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие земли, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы бесконечного пространства, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на сфере бесконечного сознания. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию сферы бесконечного сознания.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия земли, не истинны. Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия сферы бесконечного пространства, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: единство, однованное на восприятии сферы бесконечного сознания. Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия земли. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы бесконечного пространства. И только от одного она не пуста: от единства, основанного на восприятии сферы бесконечного сознания". Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, не искаженную мнением и чистую.

*Сфера Небытия.*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы бесконечного пространства, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы бесконечного сознания, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на сфере небытия. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию сферы небытия.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе сферы бесконечного пространства, не истинны. Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия сферы бесконечного сознания, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: единство, однованное на восприятии сферы небытия. Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы бесконечного пространства. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы бесконечного сознания. И только от одного она не пуста: от единства, основанного на восприятии сферы небытия". Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, не искаженную мнением и чистую.

*Сфера ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия.*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы бесконечного сознания, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы небытия, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на сфере ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе сферы бесконечного сознания, не истинны. Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия сферы небытия, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: единство, однованное на восприятии сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы бесконечного сознания. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы небытия. И только от одного она не пуста: от единства, основанного на восприятии сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия". Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, не искаженную мнением и чистую.

*Концентрация без темы.*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы небытия, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на концентрации осознанности без темы (прим. перев.: "theme-less concentration of awareness"). Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию концентрации осознанности без темы.

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе сферы небытия, не истинны. Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе восприятия сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: связанная с шестью сферами чувств, зависящими от этого тела и от жизни, как его условия". Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы небытия. Эта форма восприятия пуста от восприятия сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. И только от одного она не пуста: от того, что связано с шестью сферами чувств, зависящими от этого тела и от жизни, как его условия. Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, не искаженную мнением и чистую.

*Освобождение*

Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы небытия, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на концентрации осознанности без темы. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию концентрации осознанности без темы.

Он распознает, что "Эта концентрация осознанности без темы сконструирована и ментально-оформлена". Он распознает, что "Все сконструированное и ментально-оформленное - непостоянно и подвластно прекращению". Для него, так знающего, так видящего - его ум освобождается от тяги (прим. перев.: из др. перев. "desires" - "тяга") к чувственному, от тяги к бытию, от тяги к невежеству (прим. перев.: "неправильным взглядам" (?)). С освобождением к нему приходит знание - "Освобожден". Он распознает, что "С рождением покончено, праведная жизнь реализована, выполнено подлежащее выполнению. Более нечему поддерживаться в этом мире". (прим. перев.: из др. перев. - "больше нечего желать").

Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе тяги к чувственному... тяги к бытию... тяги к невежеству, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: связанная с шестью сферами чувств, зависящими от этого тела и от жизни, как его условия". Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от тяги к чувственному... тяги к бытию... тяги к невежеству... И лишь только от этого она не пуста: от того, что связано с шестью сферами чувств, зависящими от этого тела и от жизни, как его условия. Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, не искаженную мнением, чистую - исключительную и непревзойденную.

Ананда, какие бы отшельники и брахманы прошлого ни входили и ни пребывали в пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна, они входили и пребывали в этой же самой пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна. Какие бы отшельники и брахманы будущего ни войдут и ни пребудут в пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна, они войдут и пребудут в этой же самой пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна. Какие бы отшельники и брахманы настоящего ни входили и ни пребывали в пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна, они входят и пребывают в этой же самой пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна.

Так, Ананда, вы должны тренироваться сами: "Мы войдем и прибудем в пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна".

Вот что поведал Благословенный. Довольный этим, достопочтенный Ананда восхитился словам Благословенного.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> (...)
> Еще раз хочу подчеркнуть, что не требуется доказательств, что состояния джхан достигаются при достижении правильного сосредоточения - этому нет возражений. 
> 
> Требуется доказательство того, что Будда указывал на то, что такие состояния достигаются лишь как результат медитативных практик, медитативных не в смывсле практик размышлений, а в смысле психофизических упражнений, подразумевающих соблюдение позы, обстановки, последовательности действий, последовательности мыслей.... Требуются Ваши доказательства из Типитаки.


Все очень подробно и недвусмысленно.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....019.than.html

"Practice jhana, monks. Don't be heedless. Don't later fall into regret. This is our message to you."

----------


## PampKin Head

> Требуется доказательство того, что Будда указывал на то, что такие состояния достигаются лишь как результат медитативных практик, медитативных не в смывсле практик размышлений, а в смысле психофизических упражнений, подразумевающих соблюдение позы, обстановки, последовательности действий, последовательности мыслей.... Требуются Ваши доказательства из Типитаки.



http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn118.htm

...
_И каким образом осознанность вдыхания и выдыхания, когда ее развивают и постоянно практикуют, приводит к совершенству все четыре основы осознанности?

При этом, монахи, монах уходит в лес, под крону дерева, или в пустынное место, садится, скрестив свои ноги, держит тело прямо и устанавливает осознанность возле рта._ 
...

Далее идет последовательность.

+ + http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn10.htm

P.S. Наверное, индивидуумы, которые могут достичь подобного без оного, являются "исключениями, подтверждающими правило".

----------


## До

> Stephen and Tina, taught personally by the Ven. Pa Auk Sayadaw of Burma,  completed all eight jhanas and other meditation practices under the Sayadaw’s guidance.


 :EEK!: 



> Удивительно! Все 8 джан достигнуты, а все еще не Архаты и про Нибанну тоже ни слова.


 :Big Grin: 

* * *_Неттиппакарана_ есть такой фрагмент (_meditation=jhana_):



> 42. Herein, there are four ways and four [types of] persons. One of craving-temperament1 who is dull finds the outlet, by way of the foundations of mindfulness as support and with the _mindfulness faculty_, on the way that is painful with sluggish acquaintanceship. *One of craving-temperament who is intelligent2 finds the outlet, by way of the [four] meditations as support and with the concentration faculty, on the way that is painful with swift acquaintanceship*.3 One of view-temperament who is dull finds the outlet, by way of the _right endeavours_ as support and with the energy faculty, on the way that is pleasant with sluggish acquaintanceship. One of view-temperament who is intelligent finds the outlet, by way of _the truths_ as support and with the understanding faculty, on the way that is pleasant with swift acquaintanceship. ...


Как видим четыре дхьяны прописаны для чувака с танха-темпераментом, а для других типов другие практики.



> 714. 2-3. The first foundation of mindfulness [*corresponds* to] the first meditation; the second foundation of mindfulness to the second meditation; the third foundation of mindfulness to the third meditation; the fourth foundation of mindfulness to the fourth meditation. ...





> 716. 2-3. When the first foundation of mindfulness is kept in being, made much of, it *fulfils* the first meditation; when the second foundation of mindfulness is kept in being, made much of, it fulfils the second meditation; when the third foundation of mindfulness is kept in being, made much of, it fulfils the third meditation; when the fourth foundation of mindfulness is kept in being, made much of, it fulfils the fourth meditation. ...





> 725. (i) Herein (cf. §698), as to the following ten Thread-[terms], the first way, first foundation of mindfulness, first meditation, first abiding, first right endeavour, first wonderful marvellous idea, the expression of truth, concentration of will, faculty-restraint, and lovingkindness: *their meaning is one and only the phrasing is different*. These are the medicine for a person of lusting temperament. ...





> 731. 3. Herein, the first meditation and the second meditation are the dispositionless gateway to liberation; the third meditation is the void gateway to liberation; and the fourth meditation is the signless gateway to liberation.

----------


## Zom

> Как видим четыре дхьяны прописаны для чувака с танха-темпераментом, а для других типов другие практики.


Ерунда.

----------


## До

> _Неттиппакарана_ есть такой фрагмент
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ерунда.


Скажите пожалуйста, как можно так хаять текст включённый в Типитаку, спасибо.

----------

Morris Allan (24.01.2009)

----------

